# ISIS Colchester........part 21



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Am I the first?

WOOO HOOOO!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop just missed out. Might have to hold honeycomb hostage next time


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

We just don't know what to think. it doesn't help that boobs have totally deflated (julie looked worried when i said that). I guess i'm fearing the worst becasue i don't feel pg. Who knows, what will be will be and stranger things have happened.

Just feel bad for dh as he was so happy about me being pg and wanted to tell the world, glad he didn't. When i was scanned he looked at me and smiled because he saw the sac and yolk and thought that was what we should see and everything was ok. The look on his face when Julie told us. I hate hurting him like this.  

Tricksy - thanks for your call hun but i'm really not up to speaking at the moment.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -   it's not you hurting dh like this, it's the situation which is nothing that you can control in any way.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo -


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone ,

cleo,hunny what can i say there is nothing i can say to make u feel better but hunny if u want an ear or shoulder im here for u ,                        

cath,i promise i will make it more worth ur while       no i dont mind if julia gets some first after all she is eatting for 2 now ,but me secound plsssssssssssssss.

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok ,had a nice day today,got all my house work done and went to castle park with kia and then picked my niece up from school and went for dinner,then dropped her off and went for a long walk and im now nackerd so sorry ladies its short but sweet,lots of love to u all.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

SHelley/Julia - you can have all the honeycomb. I ate a bit too much earlier and now feel


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi 

Cleo - Ohhhhh hun i'm so sorry just saw your post    I hope your ok its just not fair that you and DH have got to go through this,  I know both of you are going through hell at the moment but Emms research sounds positive and i hope and pray that Thursday gives you better results, If there is anything i can do please let me know,  I havent got any words of wisdom but i'm here for you and thinking of you    

Tricksy - Hope you ok hun    Everything crossed for you for Friday    Hows your back?

Cath - How are you?  Theres so much info on the clincs abroad i don't know why i didnt think of it earlier,  Loui found out that Barcelona has a money back scheme for 3 ivfs.  

Rachel - Good to see you tonight hope you have a good sleep - Everything crossed for your EC tomorrow   

Debs -Not long now    I have all the info on the Czech clinics just got to pick between 2 clinics now so need to find out a bit more info then we can decide  

love Lisa xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - no probs hun, I thought that was probably the case, just want you to know I'm here if you want to talk to someone   I have got absolutley everything crossed for you that you've got a late implanter and its going to be fine on Thursday    

Well I went for my scan today and it was not great news. Last Tuesday my lining was 7.6 so I had my hrt increased to 4 tabs a day. Today it measured 7.8 with a couple of places measuring 8.1 & 8.3, its just not thickened up. Fiona was a bit worried but said that although it was thin it did look like a nice lining, although she doubted that they would do the transfer with lining that thin    She printed a couple of pics off and went and had a chat to Mr Boto and he said the same, looks nice but its not as thick as they would like. I've got to up my hrt to 5 tabs a day and go back and have another scan on Friday. Gidon will be in then too and if its not got any better then a decision will have to be made whether we abandon or not   I was totally gutted as I've been feeling really upbeat about this cycle and I was actually excited when I got to Isis today, didn't feel the same by the time I left though   Fiona did say though that looking back at my notes I do tend to have a thinner lining but it does get to 9.5 or 10 eventually so fingers crossed the same will happen this time. I asked her to look back to my very first visit to Isis as they scanned me mid cycle and that was the month that I fell pregnant, it was 8.28 then so there is still hope. 

Julia - what date did you want the list updated with?? 

Rivka - My backs not too good still. I went for a ride last night and it was killing me again when I got home. I didn't ride tonight although I was gagging too as it was such a gorgeous day. Think that I'm going to have to go to the Chiropracter on Friday. Hope that you ok?? 

I'll try and find the list now xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - honey I'm so sorry to hear you news   that its just a late developer and there is good news for you thursday   

Tricksy - Hope your lining thickens up for Thursday


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -      Will   for you too.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I know that there are more dates to come off and I havn't got all of the icons on there but I didn't realise the thread was going so quickly (didn't mean that you shut it too quick Minxy!! I didn't get on here at all today until tonight and last night it was still at 15 pages!!) and I didn't copy the latest one  Blimey work really does interfere with FF  

Can you give me your dates and I'll add them and make it look pretty again tomorrow, nite nite everyone  

23th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    
Debs starts downregging   

6th May - Rivka 1st Scan  

7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









9th May - Shelleys 1st Appt at Isis   

10th May - Tricksy Test Date  

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes on holibobs

22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








BBQ meet at Cleo's

28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due

31st October - Sam's Baby Due

21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
sorry - didn't have a chance to post yesterday evening as felt so relaxed by the time I came back from Lisa's it wasn't long before I headed to bed - it didn't help that my trigger was at 1.30 am on Monday night so I didn't sleep well and keep getting plagued by stupid worries about my E/C today in particular that I may have ovulated early and all my eggs will have gone.  I know this is stupid and over anxious of me but 1.30 today just can't come quick enough for me just so I know everything is OK.  Fortunately though Lisa's magic reflexology and reki did it's trick and I slept fine last night, so thanks Lisa.  I've got up early this morning though to get my brekky in before the 6 hour slot that I can't eat in.

Emma -  sorry to hear about the arriving and ds going back to boarding school - it must be so difficult for you and hope you are OK.

Debs - so glad you have got the go ahead for your IVF cycle - not surprised you were excited to hear this news and hoping it all goes well for you over the next few weeks    

Shelley - well done on the weight loss but I agree your boss is really insensitive to call you and tell you that.  I just can't understand how some people's mind works about all this   .

Cath - you made me laugh when I read your story about your dogs   - they are much more intelligent than mine!  Hope the next few days in work goes OK for you.

Julia - how are you doing with the back pain?

Cleo - so sorry to hear your news     - I will   for you and DH that it is a slow developer and that everything will be OK on Thursday - I saw Emma's research and hope this and the fact you have a tilted uterus has reassured you a little - don't give up hope yet. I'm here for you and also off work now so if you want to pop over to mine at any point in the next two weeks for a chat then let me know.

SamOTM - sorry to hear about your SIL.  Hope her baby will be OK.

Loui - I hope he doesn't read this   but my DH is a lazy cook and would do me cheese on toast or takeaway every night if it was up to him so I'm off to Sainsbury's this morning to buy some food that he can cook quickly for me under my direction as I plan to take it easy over the next couple of days - he's working from home today so he can have this afternoon off for the E/C but will have to go in for the rest of the week sadly.

Sammij - will PM you details about the Royal Jelly later as have probably posted enough on here about it!

Tricksy - so sorry to hear about your scan     - I will keep everything crossed for Friday and hope that the extra HRT meds makes the difference for you. Its just so horrible when all these scans don't go as we hope, but try to stick with your initial instincts and remember as your lining has got to a good stage before there is no reason why it can't this time.  Julie told me last week that anything over 8 is fine for womb lining so you haven't got that far to go really especially given your lining when you got pg before.

Lisa - last but not least, thanks again ever so much for last night (and last Thursday) - it is really appreciated  .

Hello to everyone I have missed.

Will be back on later today with good news hopefully,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Goodluck rachel


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

quick question....should you give the synarel spray a shake before you sniff it to get it all mixed?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

PiePig, I don't know but can't see it can do any harm. Are there any instructions with it? Are you starting sniffing today? Good luck!!!

Rachel, good luck today with EC. I hope it all goes well and that you have some good news on here for us all later. Perhaps you could sneak Delia's "How To Cook" into your shopping today and your DH might get the hint!

Tricksy, it is not all bad, if you know that you have responded in this way before. Keep positive, I am sure thing will go well for you this time. Hope your back improves too, it must be awful not being able to ride now the weather is getting better. 

Cleo, thinking of you today. Hope you and DH are okay.

Cathie, have a nice couple of days of chocolate making. Let me know how much I owe you and I will drop the money over if that is okay. 

Lisa, how are you going to decide on the clinic? Are you going to go with the one with the shortest waiting list? At least neither of them will keep you waiting for very long. It is great that this option is available, I hope you get going soon.

Hi to everyone else. I need to get on and do some work so will post again later.

Have a good day everyone xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - good luck for this afternoon.   and   for lots of fab eggs. 

Tricksy/Cleo - hope you're both ok today and not too stressed (though I know I'd be).

Julia - will do. Need to work out how much it all costs meto make andthen how much I will be charging. 

Piepig - I shook the bottle once before sniffing but I can't remember if that was because I was told to or just habit. Possibly just to make sure that the sniff was a full dose. Good luck with it, and have some mints or something on hand as the taste in the back of your throat can be a bit strong.

Lots to do. Last of my next chocolate order with a run at 11 and then going to the docs this afternoon. I'm quite nervous about going as I know I'll blub - always do   - but hopefully they'll be able to point me int he right direction for getting out of this slump.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - Good luck today hun     got everything crossed for you xxx

Cath - Hope it goes well at the docs today, I'm sure you'll be fine, anyway blubbing is nothing to be ashamed of   

Cleo - Thinking of you hun    

Gotta dash as I'm at work, just wanted to have  quick snoop!!

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - Good luck for ET today    . I'll be thinking of you at 1.30 today       .

Tricksy - are you drinking lots of milk and taking Rachel's Royal Jelly too? I'm   that it all goes well for you.

Cath - good luck at the Dr's today - it doesn't matter if you cry - they are trained to help you through all this. I blubbed when I saw my GP. 

Loui


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Rachel - lots of   for EC today! Thinking about you and hoping for lots of lovely eggies. Well done on deciding to take it easy, I'm sure DH will be fine with your instructions, and he may learn something along the way too  

Tricksy -   for the worry about your lining. I hope the extra hrt will do the trick, as you say you had a decent lining before so it should be fine now too. Lots of   for next scan to show you thickening well. Must be a pain that you can ride in this weather, I understand you so because I am quite grumpy at not being allowed to cycle to work now, it's my favourite exercise and I miss it ... But all for a good cause!

Cleo -    thinking of you and hoping for a positive result tomorrow morning. Hang on in there.

Cathie - it's interesting that other clinics give this sort of guarranttee. Maybe this means they are more keen to get you a good result otherwise they have to give the money back? Hope you last day at work went well. Your honeycomb making session sounds tempting, we may all stand in line I think!

Lisa - You sound much more positive about these Czech clinics and I think it's good to have a plan you can go for. Even the stage of gathering information is good I find, makes you feel you are doing something positive in the way to a well deserved BFP. Have you heard anything more from them?

Little Mo, Em, PiePig, Loui - hope you are okay.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:
I'm praying for you hun, I had my scan when they thought I should be 6.2 and there was know heartbeat and bub measured 5.6w so they said she was a late implanter and I had scan 10 days later. I so hope all goes well tomorrow. I totally know what you mean about hurting dh I always felt like that.

Rachel:
Good luck today hun.

Tricksy:
I hope your lining gets thicker hun you just don't need this.

Well house is a mess with so much to do and only a week left before we need to move out!!!!!!!! I am also working more this week as manager is sick. Miss Faith so much.

Take care everyone

Liz xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Well thats me done working for the rest of the week...........yippppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee........not that i don't like working or anything       
I'm off to the docs tomorrow to see about my menopausal tests     Apparantly he wants to see me about the menopause tests Gidon has recommended i have  
Also on Friday DH has his appointment to see about what there going to do about his ankle at Broomfield so were both a bit worried about that............just hope we get some answers now...........it only happened 15 months ago     

Rachel - Good luck today     Glad the reiki and reflexology helped last night  

Cath - good luck for the docs today  

Cleo - Been thinking about you so much hun good luck for tomorrow  

Liz - Hi ya,  Good luck with your move,  theres so much to do when your moving hope it all goes ok

Deb - Sorry i don't know about the sniffing

Rivka - How are you?  

Little Moo - Not sure how i'm gonna decide about the clinic,  the trouble is one of the clinics (Zlin) (the one with the shortest waiting list) not many people have been to on this site and the English speaking doctor is not there till the 5th May so i can't get any answers from them they are a little bit more expensive too,  the other clinic (Reprofit) told me the waiting list is Oct/Nov but someone on the Int boards just got there appointment through for January so the waiting list is going back and back,  i just don't know what to do   I don't want to make the wrong decision and rush.
Did you see the apprentice last week - felt so sorry for Simon (he was the best one in it)

Tricksy - How you feeling today - Are you ok?  

Shelley - Well done on the weightloss hun    What is that work colleague like ringing you to tell you about that pg  

Em - Hows you?  Sorry about the medication and the side effects  

Well i better get on with my housework    groan    so i don't have to do it tomorrow.

Take care girlies
love lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Liz - moving house is such hard work! Hope it all goes well. Sure you'll enjoy your new house, and being able to set it up as you like   

Lisa - of course you don't want to rush into a decision about the clinics. Can you go on both waiting lists and drop out of one? I know it sounds naughty ... But then they'll surely give the other appointment to another couple on the waiting list, so you haven't done anything wrong. Hope the dr's appointment goes well tomorrow, maybe he has some good advice about these tests. Also hoping DH can get sorted about his ankle, it's been ages!

Cathie - sorry I missed when you said you were going to the dr   Hope it goes okay. 

Nothing much new from me. I really don't feel anything special, can't be sure what symptoms I have and what I haven't anymore ... DH confirmed boobs are still bigger, I kept pestering him! And I get tired more easily, but that's basically it. Roll on 6 May.
At least work is getting more interesting today, I've been doing lots of boring stuff recently which meant I had too much time to think about things and trawl the Internet for so called 'evidence'. Now I have some new tasks which hopefully should keep me busy and out of mischief  

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone   .

Rachel - how did it go today? I've been thinking of you...

I'm in a much better mood today. I have been given a cancellation at ARGC for a week on Friday - yey! However, I can't get hold of DH to see if he is free then   - I really hope he is. It is the day before we go to the annual Army v Navy Rugby game at Twickenham so we will be staying at my sister's that night anyway.

Does anyone know if I can just ask ISIS to hand over all my notes (for free) - or am I only allowed to get a photocopy of them (at £35 a go when I asked Julia a couple of months ago)) I don't want to leave ISIS totally yet - we are still waiting Giddon's response to my email telling him what the Barcelona consultant said (i.e. don't give up on my own eggs yet) - but he is only in on Mon's and Fri's, and he certainly didn't read it last Monday. I want to see if he will do anything to change my protocol (he said he wouldn't at the last review, but maybe he has a few ideas now that I have had a 2nd opinion).

Can't wait for the Apprentice tonight and Desparate Housewives too! What a TV feast!!!

Love to you all,

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - just had a quick look at the instructions with my synarel and it doesnt say anything about shaking it but im sure i did everytime i used it, i cant see it will hurt. Have you got your meds now? if so read the instructions carefully then you will feel confident -     

Lisa - hope all goes ok tomorrow, will you find out quite quickly do you know??i hope there is nothing to worry about   

Cleo - been thinking about you lots today, didnt want to call you cos i know you dont feel up to talking - we are all here for you, lets hope tomorrow goes ok for you darlin      

Rachel - please let us know how you are, have been thinking of you too   

Tricksy - sending you big big     i hope and    all will work out ok for you hunny xxxxx

Sorry no more personals - in the middle of cooking dinner
Take care
Em xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

and what a lovely evening it is after my washing getting soaked on the line earlier  

Well i just dug out my instructions will spend some time reading those this evening, thanks for the suggestion julia/em, don't know why I didn't think of it  , and am now trying to work out a good time to be doing my sniffs.....doesn't seem to be one as I have loads of different things going on next week  

Julia - i start DR on monday, but I'm just trying to make sure I'm all prepared so i don't have last minute panic and have to wake one of you in the early hours with questions    how are the new sofas?

Loui - great news on the cancellation, DH will just have to be free so you can go!

Rivka - glad to hear your boobs are still bigger   not long now till first scan

Lisa - hope all goes well with your menopausal tests and DH's ankle.  

Liz - hope the house move goes well, don't know why but I thought you'd already moved?

rachel - how did today go?

probably be back later

love to all xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - Haven't been on for a couple of days so was really sad to read your message.  You must be so worried.  I will be keeping everything crossed that all looks OK tomorrow.

Rachel - Hope all has gone well today.

Loui - The first time I changed clinics (to the ISIS) they just handed over my notes (not sure if copy) free of charge.  When I went to the ARGC I just wrote everything down that I could remember about my cycles myself and they were happy with that.  I think at the ARGC they do everything their way (and start from scratch with tests and monitoring) so I don't think my notes were important.

Tricksy - I remember last cycle you posted that they were worried about your lining but on your next scan it was good.  Probably the same will happen next time.  But if it doesn't then don't forget that Amy was the result of a lining that never got above 6mm naturally!

Debs - Don't think I ever shook.

Sam


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sam - you write such reassuring words for all of us - thank you!

Cleo - thinking of you lots at the moment. The last day or so must have been so very difficult for you. I pray that you have good news tomorrow.

Loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

thanks again for all your best wishes. Day passed quite quickly really. not sure how i'm feeling   Just dreading the thought of this going on for a while. Would rather not go tomorrow but i know thats not an option. Def brought me and DH together and i know that we will get through this whatever the outcome. If its not to be, then its not to be, but i am thankful that i got pregnant and was given a chance to have a baby. Its my first ever BFP and at least now i know my body does in fact know what to do it just needs some help. 

Think i'm feeling less stressed as i don't have to deal with work at he moment too.


Tricksy - sorry your lining is playing up hun. I hope upping the hrt does the trick. There is still a few days isn't there? I know they said to me your linig can change very quickly. its encouraging that you know what your lining was when you got pg b4. Sending you lots of    

rachel - guess you're recovering hun. can't wait to hear how it went hun and sending you lots of     for them getting jiggy with it.

Rivka -thanks for your pms hun, i knwo its a worrying time for you too hun. Hope you're not driving yourself too mad. Keep prodding boobs today, they have deflated but are a little painful again today....guess it me podding them all the time  

piepig - wow hun, starting monday. How exciting.

Chat later,

will def let you know how i get on. Feeling big and brave at the moment, hope i have the same courage tomorrow and can hold it together.

love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Thanks so much for the   about going to the docs. As I was expecting I have been put on antidepressants, albeit a very low dose, to help pull me out of this slump which has been gradually getting worse. I didn't really get a chance to ask how it would affect any tx if we decide to try again in the summer but dh and I discussed it a few days ago and agreed that getting myself back on an even keel was important before we started out again so I can wait till my next appt to ask. A friend on another thread is just coming out of a major depression and said how wonderful it is to have found her personalilty after so long being someone else, and I'm hoping I'll get there too now. 

Rachel - I hope this afternoon went well and you're laid up being spoiled rotten by dh now. 

Cleo -     I'm glad you're feeling a bit better today.   for tomorrow. 

Rivka - stop looking at other threads!    or we'll have to get dh to play with your computer so you can't  

Loui - Fab news about ARGC. I love Wednesday nights tv at the mo. Start off with a bit of property ladder then go through the apprentice and housewives - sometimes detouring to the apprentice your fired. V sad that its my fave night of the week at the mo  

Tricksy - now Sam said that about your lining last time I remember something like that so hopefully history will repeat itself and all will be fine again.

Lisa - yeay that you're finished working for the week. Hope the appt at Broomfield goes well. Choosing a clinic is a toughie though I think I'd always go for the slightly longer wait if I knew that the results were more proven. 

Julia - I'm coming up your way on Saturday to go out for a run with my friend so will pop in the honeycomb then. I ended up going to hers for lunch earlier and she's about 200yds from you. Had I known where she was I would have brought some along today to drop off. 

Em - how's the meds going? Are you still having the unfortunate side effect? 

Need to go and cook dinner in a mo so sorry to anyone I've missed. Had a late night last night and then earlyish morning but had a goodish run and my friend persuaded me to go to hers for lunch and then take the dogs out to Dedham Vale for a swim. They loved it =- though Daisy loved the ducks a bit too much! We were all knackered by the time I got home so had a snooze and now I'm running behind again. Ho hum.... catch you laters.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Cath - glad the appointmen went well. Last year i was offered anti depressants and the dr said hey are ok to take while ttc. Hope hey help hun and that you feel like your old self again soon


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

HI  girls,
sorry for taking so long to come back on and thanks ever so much for all your good wishes but I felt totally whacked out when I came home and fell asleep for two and a half hours.  Still feeling a bit groggy now and having trouble typing so not going to write any personals sorry - will come back on tomorrow with those.
Anyway I am sorry to say that I don't have really good news to share with you though - I was really anxious when we arrived and then it took the man three painful goes to get my cannula in (never been a problem before) and by the time I got into theatre I just started to sob   which I feel really   about now, and don't know why I did this, maybe the stress of it I suppose but am glad that DH wasn't allowed in as I know he would have hated to see me like that.  Anyway fortunately they quickly wacked me up with the sedative and I don't remember anything after that until afterwards when I was back with DH and found out they only had managed to retrieve two eggs and now feel totally gutted about this and can't understand why at all.  I spoke to Dr Kavda (?) twice (although I couldn't remember the first time so I got DH to arrange for me to go back to see her!) who also didn't really have an explanation, especially as I've never really had any empty follies before on my scans and it's not like my last two IVF's have been that long ago for my ovarian reserve to deplete so quickly.  Anyway feel pretty gutted and am now praying that they will make it through and both will fertilize- apparently one of them also was not as mature as the other, but on the positive side DH was told his sperm sample was fine so please keep your fingers crossed for us girls as I don't know if we can go through this again.
Will be back on tomorrow when I feel a bit more with it - good luck though Cleo and Lisa with your appointments if I don't post before you go.
Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel - so sorry to hear about only getting two eggs.  lots of    and   that both fertilise and go onto be fab embies and develop into fab babies.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Debs - my last moan of the day though - forgot to say I didn't even get a sticky bun as they had ran out!!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats not right - go back and demand your sticky bun!!  

I really hope its good news for you tomorrow honey.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

rachel,sorry to hear ur news we will all be      for them   

cleo,good luck for tomorrow hunny i havent stopped thinking off u me and dh are    that all is well tomorrow,well u konw where i am if u need someone.lots of love to u hunny.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - goodluck for tomorrow as well, what time are you going in?


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - Really sorry to hear that you didn't get as many egg as expected.  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get at least one good one for ET.  When I did my second fresh IVF I had "empty follicle syndrome" - half of my follicles were empty and I produced half as many eggs as I did on my previous attempt.  Never really got much of an explanation for this but did my own research and it seems that no-one seems to know why it happens but that it would not necessarily happen again.  It was probably over two years ago now that it happened to me so by now they may have found out more about it but at the time the only possibly explanation I was given was that it was before they coasted me for a while before EC.

Cath - Hope the anti-d's work quickly for you.

Cleo - You are being brave.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - I'm sorry that you didn't get as many eggs today as you had hoped for, lets keep everything crossed that they get jiggy with it tonight and they do well for tomorrow. Will you have transfer on Friday??    Hope that you feel better tomorrow xxx 

Cleo - I've not stopped thinking about you today and I hope and pray that you get better news tomorrow, what time are you at the clinic    

Sam - thanks for the encouragement hun, I know that your right and I'm hoping that my lining thickens up by Friday    

Cath - I'm glad that the doc has listened to you and I hope that the meds help you quickly   

Sorry that I'm not doing personals for everyone, I've been working all night at home and really don't feel like I've got anywhere at all. Pretty hacked off as I've got to work tomorrow night as well now  

Have a good night everyone, speak to you tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - 2 could still be enough so will   for 100% fertilisation overnight. Bummer about the pastry as well   though I found they were so sweet I felt sick after the sedation so took marmite sarnies in the next time.

Cleo - thanks for letting me know about the anti d's and tx.   for tomorrow. 

Tricksy -   for having to work so hard when you should be relaxing more.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I wish that I could relax more Cath but there's just not enough hours left in the day, as you well know!!! 

Its year end and I've been up against a deadline for one of my clients as I had the Accountants coming in yesterday to collect the year end stuff. I managed it, just, I think!! 

I am off from tomorrow so at least I'll have a few days to chill before transfer on Monday (fingers crossed) I've got to work tonight as well but it will all be done then. We are going to my Nans this weekend down in Bournemouth so that will be nice, relaxing too  

I'm off to scour our old thread to see if I can find out how thick/thin my lining was on my last cycles. Back later everyone 

Love

Tricksy xxx

Cleo - got  absolutley everything crossed for you hun


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone

This is just a quickie from me ...

Cath, I am so pleased that your doc was understanding and gave you some meds. I hope you will start feeling chirpier soon, and back to your old self. You have had such a lot going on in your life, with two jobs, treatment and two lovely but lively dogs, I hope the meds help you. A friend of mine has taken them on and off for four years and they help her tremendously.   Hope you are feeling better soon. Saturday would be great for the choc, if you are passing. Let me know how much I owe you. Thanks.

Tricksy, I hope you are okay and not too stressed after working so hard. I hope you have a lovely weekend down in Sunny Bournemouth, and that you will be nice and relaxed and ready to welcome your two babies on Monday. Are you taking time off after the transfer? 

Rachel, sorry to hear about the eggs, but I am hoping and praying that they will do well. Will ISIS phone you today?   I would ask for a refund on the pastry - what a cheek! 

Cleo, we are thinking about you.   Hope you have better news today.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a nice day.

xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - Yep I am off next week, we are away this weekend and at home next week. On Friday next week we are going to Badminton Horse Trials for the weekend too so that will be nice. It won't be too energetic just lots of retail therapy!!

WHISPERS...........I have got a real urge to buy a horsey baby grow from Badminton, does that make me bad!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just checked out my previous cycles and my lining was ok on my first cycle although it did only go to 9mm but on my 2nd cycle there was a worry over my lining but it came right in the end and got to 10mm. Thanks Sam for the reassurance


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Go for it Tricksy, remember PMA! Glad you are feeling more reassured about the lining too.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got back from having my scan and not good news i'm afraid. we saw the sonographer and julie. Basically there is no heartbeat or fetal pole, the sac is now measuring smaller than it did on monday (but they said that could just be their equipment). he said if i was the dates i was measuirng at then he wouldn't expect to see anything, but as they know i am further along then it doesn't look good. Also said the sac in one picture is mis shaped, but again this could just be the prodding.

Basically i am borderline for them to say the pregnancy has stopped. 

They want me to come back in 2 weeks   by which time they think i will miscarry naturally anyway but if not go back and see what's happening.

Asked if i should stop the gestone and they wasn't sure so they have to ask Giddon tomorrow. 

All in all tthey feel i have miscarried but there is nothing any of us can do but wait.

 for a miracle but as i don't feel pregnant anymore i know its over.

All my friends have text wanting to know about the scan and i can't face telling everyone  

rachel - sorry to hear about you ec hun. I had  14 follies and only 5 eggs but they were fab eggs. Got everything crossed that yours are too      

Right, have to phone MIL as she has been texting, any volunteers to call her for me  

love a heartbroken cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah hunny I am so so sorry    you must be devestated. Can I text/ring anyone for you?? I don't know what to say, I was hoping and praying for good news for you. Is R with you?? Oh god this is just $hit   I am so so sorry


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

cleo:
   I'm so sorry hun. Would they not do a blood test? Thinking of you and dh. and   for a miricale.

Take care 

liz xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks hun, think i'll text people.DH back at work. I'm ok, had time to get used o it. Just wish it was over soon if thats whats meant to be as i really need to crawl into a big bottle of wine.

Liz - no point doing a blood test as it will only tell them i'm pregnant. Unless the levels are lower than the last ones i had.



PMA - i did get pregnant so my body does know what to do!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Cleo -   I am so so sorry, this must be so painful for you both. I really don't know what to say, it's so unfair. Praying for a miracle .. and I know how hard it is for you to wait now. Tell me if I can help in any way. 
I think you are a lovely brave girl, you've been coping with it all admirably. And yes, you CAN get pg and this means you can do it again. I know that's something that's been a source of hope for me over the years. 

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> PMA - i did get pregnant so my body does know what to do!


BIG HUGS xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Rachel - sorry EC resuls were not as good as you expected, but good news that DH's swimmers are top. Hoping they've been getting busy in the lab overnight, and will give you 2 lovely embies on Friday   

Cathie - glad the dr gave you some meds, you've had a lot on your plate lately and you need a little cheering up. Hope you feel better soon. Let me know if I can help in any way hun.

Tricksy - glad you'll have some relaxing days off work now, that's what you need. Good that you checked about previous cycles, now surely you'll be thickening well soon. Have a lovely weekend with your Nan and then at the races.

Hi everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all

have been really poorly this week with a flu type virus - just in time for the DR!  (starting sat!!)

Cleo - i'm so sorry to hear your news - really thinking of you both.  Sending you a   as thats all i can do from this end. xx

Rachel -   for the 2 eggs - as said befoer - if you get both fertilize -thats all you need - even one may do it!  i never get lots of eggs - i think the most was 6 & then only 2 fertilized.  If its not one hurdle its another.....

Cath - not sure if this helps but when i was first found out would need IVF went into quite a bad depression - had antidepressents and after a month really noticed a difference.

I did come off them after a year & with a fab hubby & family did come out of it.  Still have ' the mean reds' - what i call my down days but then i think its ok to have those sort of days - especially with what we all go through.

Thinking of you & sending you a  

must dash - lots of work to do

xxsamxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

before I start my news:

Cleo - big   for you lovely.  I'm so sorry that your scan didn't bring good news and will be thinking of you over the next couple of weeks and personally I would ask to stay on the Gestone just in case unless Gideon has a good reason why not.  You are also so right to keep with your PMA and I hope that it gets you through this difficult time.    .  I will be around if you want to meet up or chat at any point.

Hello to everyone else,

well I have some good news at last - the ISIS have rang this morning and fortunately both of our eggs have fertilized which is a relief   .  They said they should be able to give a better idea about the embryo quality tomorrow when they start to divide but at least the pressure is off now.  As there are only two and none to select from they plan to do E/T tomorrow at 2 pm and DH has managed to sort things so he can work from home again to go with me.  I have to say he surpassed himself last night and did a good job of looking after me and cooked a nice fish meal from my Jamie Oliver book which was really nice - I then vegged out in front of the Apprentice and Desperate Housewives and plan to do some more vegging today and following Zita West's advice will be taking lots of vitamin C to help my recovery, although I'm not feeling too bad considering and not half as emotional as I was yesterday.

Lisa - hoping it all goes well at the doctors today   - let us know how you get on.

Liz - hope your house move goes OK   and isn't too stressful for you - have you exchanged contracts now?

Rivka - hope the 6 May comes around quickly for you - not long now so just keep taking it easy girl, and it's lucky that work is going OK to distract you a bit   .

Loui - that's great news about your appointment at the ARGC    - is your DH able to make it too?

Cath -   I was sorry to hear that you need to go on the antidepressants but I think you are really wise to try to sort out your mental health before you go for further tx.  I was such a mess yesterday it really brought it home how strong you need to be to go through all of this and think I've just been burying all my feelings which isn't good really.  Personally though I would ring your GP to tell him/her that you may want to go for tx in the summer and ask if they can prescribe an antidepressant which is safer to be on during pregnancy - I know from my job that some antidepressants are potentially more risky than others so it may make sense to start on one which is OK rather than have to be left in a dilemma about whether to come off it beforehand and risk starting to feel low again at a point when you need to be feeling OK.

Tricksy - don't know how you can work at home at the moment when you are going through tx and am not surprised that you've been easily distracted but I'm glad you met your deadline and hope that you can relax over the next few days.  Good luck for tomorrow too and I hope that your womb lining has thickened up     -what time are you there by the way?  Any chance we'll bump into you?  PS not sure how to write on here in small print   but I'd go for it at Babminton - well done on the PMA!

Sam2007/Cleo - thanks for telling me your follie stories - I'm glad that it doesn't necessarily mean this will happen again if I can face another go.  I am wondering now though if it may be that I didn't have acupuncture this time around which I did on the first two goes - but I know there is no way of really knowing and guess it is just one of those things.

Sammij -   sorry that you have been poorly this week but hopefully you are recovering now so you'll be all fine by the time you have AF and start stimming which I am sure is the important bit.  Will pm you in a minute as forgot yesterday.

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - my scan tomorrow is at 2.15 so I might see you there. If you see my silver landy in the carpark then I'm still there!! Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow, its sounding good xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Tricksy - Great - will look out for you - fingers crossed for both of us at 2.15 me thinks    

Also - forgot to ask - I got my patient guide after egg collection yesterday and it said in there not to have 'unprotected intercourse' after EC until the pregnancy result is known.  Does anyone know why this is?  Not that I'm feeling particularly like any   at the moment, but the guide suggests it is OK to have protected sex which I also thought was supposed to be avoided.

Rachel x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rachel - its incase a rouge egg didn't get collected yesterday, if you have unprotected sex them theoretically you could fall pregnant and have an unplanned multiple pregnancy.....well thats what I think anyway!!!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh - thanks Tricksy - I wondered if it was that - the chance would be a fine thing though!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

sorry to muck everyone around, but would it be ok if we didn't have the next meet here?

I just know this is going to carry on for a few more weeks and when its over i just want to move on for a while, which will probably mean taking abreak from here.

I'm really sorry

Love Cleo xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't be daft, of course thats ok, totally understandable   take care of yourself hun, I can only hope and pray that a miracle happens and in 2 weeks time you get some amazing news


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cleo - of course that is fine - you certainly don't need the stress of arranging the meet at the moment  .


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - I'm so sorry hun. I have absolutely no idea what to say but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you both at the moment. 

Don't worry about the meet at all. You need to look after yourself at the moment.

If you all want to come to mine for the meet instead that's fine with us. It's a bit out of the way sp no worries if you'd all rather meet u somewhere nearer town.

Tricksy - glad the previous posts on lining have helped you feel more positive. Also glad you're going to be able to put your feet up soon.  I'd be tempted too 

Rachel - fab news they both fertilised. Heres to 2 grade 1s going bck tomorrow.  

Lots to do, back later.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Cleo -   actually I wanted to suggest it to you myself, because you really don't need this hassle now, but didn't how to say this   Thinking about you and DH all day, sending you a huge  . Do take a break if it feels better, by all means, but we are here for you whenever you need us.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Cleo, we totally understand. You have been so brave throughout all of this, it can't have been easy for you. I just hope that they are wrong and a scan in 2 weeks will tell a different story. Cath it would be lovely to meet round yours. Otherwise if people would prefer it in Colchester you are all more than welcome round here, although would understand if people did not want to - I am easy either way. Also if people would prefer me to stay away please let me know, as I don't want to be upsetting anyone.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Little Mo - you are such a thoughtful and sensitive lady - of course you should come to the Meet. We are all absolutely delighted for you. 

Cleo - you are being very brave and I know you are handling this much better than I could do. You must have PMA - you have got pregnant which is something to be positive about and so please keep your spirits up. I totally understand about not wanting the Meet at yours.

rachel - another milestone - yey - that's eggcellent news that you have embies to put back. I shall be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon. 

Tricksy - I shall be thinking of you tomorrow afternoon too. 

I shall be at ISIS tomorrow too (at 10.45) having a day 2 blood test in preparation for our appointment at the ARGC in London. AF arrived today and I am sad because with DH's sperm test results in Barcelona a couple of weeks ago (53 million swimmers) I was certain that it would work au naturel for us this month (I even tried to imagine the millions of swimmers in their journey iykwim!). It didn't obviously. We have some (bad-ish) news too (but I can't say until DH knows - he is home tomorrow evening). It involves some really cutting-edge tests he had done whilst in Spain (to see if sperm contributed to the failure of our embryos) and the results suggest that things aren't quite normal, even though the normal sperm tests say things are normal! I am researching it heavily at the moment but I can't say anything until DH knows the results. It may mean more advanced and costly tests in Spain but I am trying to find out whether they can be done in London instead, through the ARGC. I know he is going to be quite sad about the whole thing - I am.

loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Cleo - So so sorry hun - I'll pm you    

Rachel - Good new,  fingers crossed for tomorrow     Glad DH is looking after you well,  Hows the DVD fest going?  Have you watched "Pay it forward" yet that is one of my all time favourites.  Rest up and keep up the PMA   

Tricksy - I remember from your last cycle that you got the right lining in the end,  I had the same thing on my FET too but it finally thickened up so i'm sure it will all be ok tomorrow     Let me know how it goes hun    Sorry you've got all that work to do    Have a great weekend away in Bournemouth its lovely down there,  Are you off work all next week?

Loui - Hope all goes well tomorrow for you too,  Sorry that the sperm test suggest that things arn't normal   

Little Mo - Course we don't want you to stay away hun.......We love ya  



Well i had a bit of a waste of time at the GP's today,  basically he said i didn't need the blood tests done,  eventually i persuaded him that Isis had said in the letter that i needed them and that they are the experts in this field so he gave in,  the only thing is i asked what days they should be done on..........and he didn't know!!!   So i need to get hold of Isis tomorrow and find out,  they are checking E2,FSH and LH anyone got any ideas?  

Lets hope we have better news with DH's ankle tomorrow at the hospital  


Take care everyone,  Everyones more than welcome to come here for the next meet 
lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry but this is going to have to be really short post cos im on my way out to the pictures, 

Cleo - i have pm'd you hunny - thinking of you lots      

Thinking of you all
Emms


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. having up and down moments at the moment. Dh not handling it very well and is so down, think its because his brother and his wife are pregnant. I just feel bad for him and wish i could take the pain away.

Thanks for understanding about the meet, not sure if i'll come i guess it depends on the healing process.

Rachel - good luck for tomorrow hun     Hope you have some fab embies to go back, sounds like you have 2 little fighters.

Lisa - great a dr who doesn't know what he's on about, just what you need. Hope you manage to get them done soon.

tricksy - hope your liningis doing what it should and becomes nice and thick    

Em - i can feel the love hun  

Cath - have your number hun, my ask for some honeycomb to help the healing process  

Thanks again, don't know what i'd do without you lot.

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - day 2 or 3 is best for FSH, LH, estradiol.  well doen for putting your foot down with the GP, some of them are so clueless about fertility its scary!

cleo - Am so sorry to read your news, I wish there was something I could do/say to take the pain away.

Little Mo - I have no problem with you coming to the meet at all.

Cath - I'd be happy to come to yours for the meet, I was gonna offer our place but you got there first!

Rachel - well done on 2 embies, hope they both develop well overnight

Loui - sorry to hear you've had some not good news from your tests in barcelona, I DH is OK when you tell him the news.

Em - have fun at the pictures

Tricksy - hope you're all nice and thick for tomorrow!

sammi - glad you are feeling better. i didn't realise you were DR so soon, when is approx EC?

Rivka - hope you are Ok

Liz - hows the packing going?

Love to you all


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - anything I can do to help - I'm sure Julia and Shelley won't mind if you jump to the top of the honeycomb waiting list.   you're being so brave about it all. I don't know if I'd be able to be so strong. 

Lisa - I'm with Debs on day 2-3. I'm sorry you had to spoon feed the doc. Sadly the way they run gp surgery's these days it seems to be a bit of a lottery as to whether you get someone who understands your problem or not. 

Re the meet - we have a lot of offers now, I'm happy to go anywhere (I'm conscious that Lisa and Debs live at different ends of the ISIS area so are always travelling) or have it here. No hurry deciding where.

Julia - A meet wouldn't be the same without you, though you are sweet for thinking of everyone else.

Loui - Hope dh is ok with the news (sorry Debs - I seem to by copying your post   ) and sorry that the ttc au naturel hasn't worked.  

I can't stop for long as I've just been reminded I'm going to the theatre in Cambridge tomorrow night so the bits I was going to do then need to be done now. Which is a shame as I have been ready for my bed since about 2 this afternoon. Took the dogs to the vets this morning for their booster jabs. Hon is the lowest weight she's been (on a vet visit) since she was spayed so they were pleased with her - running off after rabbits has its advantages! Daisy is going to be spayed next week   I'm worried about the anaesthetics etc but it's best for her in the long term. I just hope she doesn't lose all her bounce as there's a doggy fun day at The Thatchers Arms on Bank Holiday Monday and she's a shoo in for waggiest tail.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cath - It would be great to come to yours for the meet   

Julia - Don't you dare suggest you stay away   dozy mare   

Debs - Are you all ready for the sniffing this weekend?? 

Well I have finally got 99.9% of my work done. Just working tomorrow until 1 then off to the Chiropractor (back is still not right) then off to Isis at 2.15. Got to nip to a client for a few hours in the afternon and then I'm finished until Tuesday 6th, so is Si    

We really need it, Si had a crap day today, someone backed into his van, very hard and fast and has knackered the back doors and he has no rear lights on one side   luckily a very good friend has lent him a van for tomorrow as his one is undrivable as its illegal and he can't open the back doors. More hassle to sort out, it never blinking well stops.

Hey ho, have a good eve everyone. I'll try and get on asap tomorrow and let you know how it goes

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - I really am so sorry to read your news.  I am glad though that you are taking some consolation from the fact that you now know that you can get pregnant.  My GP said to me after my miscarriage that he had never known someone who can actually get pregnant not go on to have the family they want.  I didn't believe him at the time but he was right.  And sometimes a BFP followed by miscarriage can be the stepping stone to your body correcting whatever imbalances it has (IYKWIM).  I have lost count of the amount of people I have heard of (including me) who have suffered from infertility for a long long time, finally got pregnant only to miscarriage, but then the next BFP isn't far away.  And the next one will stick.

Rachel - So glad that both your embies have fertilised.  Good luck with ET.  Have never heard warning not to have unprotected sex.  The thought of trying to prevent a pregnancy (if Tricksy is right) when that is exactly what you are trying to achieve is well.......!

Sammi - Hope you are feeling better now.  At least you got it out of the way.

Sam

Lisa - Glad you managed to persuade your GP.  I agree with the others day 2/3.  GPs don't understand about these tests well enough.  A friend of mine went to her GP and had these tests.  The doctor didn't even bother to ask her what cycle day she was on (she was in the 2ww).  So when he read the tests he declared her menopausal!  She conceived a few months later and when she went back to this same doctor to tell him he really didn't believe she could be pregnant and gave her a blood pregnancy test to prove it.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hello again (still on here I know , should really be going to bed!)

just have a quick question, have any of you listened to a hypnotherapy cd during tx, and if so which one??

thanks


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - SOTM had one but I don't know which it was. She said it was really good. I think she posted about it back in December/January.

Tricskyand Si -   for having had a pants day. Hope your back is feeling better after the chiro today. I should have been going there myself today but delayed it till after payday as they did such a good job I don't need it this week.

Must go, need to head off to work though would much rather crawl back into bed. I just can't seem to stay awake at the moment which isn't good when I've had lots of choc to do and now have to be out late tonight. Roll on Sunday when I don't think I'll be getting up at all. Last day in this job today - Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee - so there is definitely something to be happy about.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Cath/Julia - thanks for the offer of relocating the meet - I'm happy to go anywhere.

Cleo - have been thinking of you   and hope that you are keeping strong hun - sorry that DH is not taking it well.

Loui - oh - I'm so sad to hear about DH's test results - I do hope that you can get any further tests you might need done in the UK - you really don't need the hassle of travelling to Spain to get them done if you can avoid it - a big   to you both.  I know what you mean as well about having lots of hope that you might get pregnant when you got good news about DH's swimmers and then it ending in disappointment - I don't think it matters how long you have been trying but for me that hope is still there every month and when Giddeon did my initial consultation scan a couple of months ago and saw two good sized follicles on day 14 I felt the same but sadly it was BFN that month too so an extra big   for you.

Lisa - it's lucky that you did go in to see your GP so that you could persuade him to do the tests but I can't believe he didn't know which days to do them on and don't hold out much hope for his other patients who might need to have them done then as these and the day 21 tests for the progesterone were one of the first tests my GP in London did when we first had problems conceiving.  Haven't watched the DVD's yet as when I showed them to DH he wants to see them too so have to wait for the weekend for that or maybe over the bank holiday.  I made full use of the BBC iplayer instead yesterday and had a very lazy day.  I hope it goes well today for Steve with his appointment at the hospital - will keep everything crossed  .

Cath - Hope your last day at work goes well today and have a good time at the theatre tomorrow night.  Tell me more about the doggy fun day- what does that involve and where's the Thatchers Arms?  Also do you know what days might be good for you next week for a dog walk? I was thinking towards the end of the week would be better for me but can be flexible with that as it would be good to see you - is anyone else up for a walk with us?

Tricksy - still keeping my fingers crossed for you today - and if I miss you lots of    . Sorry about DH's van too - what a  .

Debs- I didn't get around to getting one of those IVF CD's but think it might be worth a try - I would PM SamOTM as she isn't posting much these days.

Sorry for everyone I have missed but will try to get back on later after my ET to let you know how it goes - haven't heard from the ISIS today to say how our embies are doing but I guess they'll just tell us when we are there.

Bye for now,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - glad you're relaxing. I player is fab.

The Thatchers is in Mount Bures http://www.thatchersarms.co.uk/findus.html I thought the website would say something about the doggy day but he's not put it on there yet. Basically there's a farmers market all day in their function room and then they're having some doggy competitions in the afternoon. I'll try to find out more and let you know.

As for walkies, I'm on an early Thurs and off on Friday (though with a wedding order to finish) so can do either early evening Thurs or any time before 4 Friday.

What's everyone up to this weekend? (Can you tell I'm bored at work? - my colleague isn't in yet so I'm pottering).

/links


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

feeling better.......

AF arrived today -start DR tomoorow  (on pill protocal day 2 start)  feel so relived its all happening at last!!  had my first referral to ISIS last Aug - private referral for extra tests took 5 months!!

waitng for schedule to come through & then can let you all know dates etc

feel kinda excited now - don't know why - think its cos the journey is finally happening!

Rachel - Fingers x for your ET

Cleo - hope your holding up ok hun -thinking of you  

Lisa - GP's are useless sometimes i went my gp to ask to be signed off when i had OHSS & he had to look it up!!!

have a good day all - sun is shining & its gonna be warm this weekend!!!!!  & i'v eplanned to do my spring cleaning - am i mad 

xxsamxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Cleo -   thinking of you a lot, I know how painful it all is. Take care both of you, your love for each other will help to heal, I'm sure. 

Tricksy -   for the scan today, hope all nice and thick. Sorry about DH's van, what a pain.

Rachel -    for little embies going back to mummy today!

Loui - sorry tests were not as good as expected ... Hope your research comes up with some good ideas of how to improve things.

Sammij - yipee d/regging today, good luck! Hope it goes well with no side effects.

Lisa - good for you to insist on the tests, you want to have everything checked, even just to eliminate things. GPs are so useless often ... Hope DH has good news at the hospital.

Cathie - hope you're feeling fine and not too tired, and congratulations on leaving your old job behind and going to pastures new(ish). Enjoy the theatre, I love going to the theatre! Even more than cinema ...

Little Mo - we want to see you!   but you're a very considerate lady to offer.

PiePig - I used an IVF cd, didn't like the first half much but the second half (after e/c) was good. If was one of the hypnotherapy ones, I gave it to someone at the last meet but I forgot to whom  

Have a good day everyone, spring at last!!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Afternoon everyone,

having a bit of a   day today. My friend has just been over and i've been in tears. Also got a text from my SIL (who is pregnant) and that just upset me. I know she means well but i just can't bear her at the moment, how selfish do i sound   

Got my other Sil over tomorrow for a while, she has just split up with my brother   yes they were the ones who married in aug last year!!  My mum is beside herself with worry for me and and my brother. 

Mum and dad have sold their house and have offered us £4k for our next cycle   just made me cry again. They can't really afford it and could do with the money for their house. We probably have more money than them but they are adamant they want us to have it.

rachel - hope you have some fab embies hun       You'll be PUPO soon.

Cath - are you still bored hun?? Hope you have fun tonight.

If you are dog walking i may come with you all but not bring my dog, she just pulls alot and hates oher dogs so i don't want to be sortting her out.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -   you're not being selfish by finding it hard to cope with your sil at the moment, and she'll understand if she thinks about it properly. Your parents sound so lovely. 

Definitely come for a walk. Is it all dogs yours doesn't like? Mine are very friendly so if you ever wanted to try and socialise her I can bring them out your way. I know what you mean about the pulling. Mine do that - drives me insane and I try everything to teach them not to but it lasts a few mins and then back to square one. 

As you can see, still bored - though went out for lunch to say bye to my team which was nice.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wel ISIS called this afternoon, actually Julia who was caling on behalf of julie to to say they want to see me for a scan on monday   They didn't say why. I presume they have spoken to Giddon who has suggested it. I just hope they can give me some conclusive answers, ready to try and move on now.

Gott an e-mail from my friend at school as well, my class sounds a bit of a mess and a few things have changed. Looks like when i go back it will be a bit of a nightmare.

Don't want to go back until this is all over and done with though. Feel guilty for being off though, maybe i should be at work as i'm just sitting waiting. Oh i don't know.

Cath - i could bring her if other people don't mind. She has a muzzle anyway if she is a pain. To be honest she'll probably be ok on a walk as she loves them and she has a tennis ball which she would do anything for.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Cleo -   so sorry you are having a bad day today - maybe though the scan next week will be a good thing - at least it will give you more of an idea what is happening as I guess the waiting must be pretty horrible for you, and as for not being sure if you should be back in work, I think you would be best to stay at home - it would only add to the stress if you went in which I am really sure you don't need right now.  It would be lovely if you could come along for the dog walk to and please bring your dog too - I really thought that Choccy may play up when we went last time but he was actually fine and I'm sure it won't be a problem.

Cath - thanks for that info - we've just had a look at the website for the Butchers arms and it looks great - hope you don't mind but we may well gate crash the doggie day - it's second best to taking your kids to a children's party I think!  

Cath/Cleo and anyone else: Either day would be fine for me for the dog walk, but have a hairdressers appointment at 1.30 on Friday so would probably prefer the Thursday PM so I don't have to rush off if that is OK with everyone else?  Also I may be being presumptuous but know Loui has her consultation on the Friday so if she is planning to come she wouldn't be able to make that day.  Any suggestions where?

Sammij - glad to hear AF has arrived - it's a nice feeling when you can start off on your cycle.

Tricksy - it was lovely seeing you at the ISIS earlier - I hope that you got on OK with your scan.

Lisa - how did it go for you and Steve today?

Rivka - how have you been doing the last couple of days.

Well good news from me girls - I am officially PUPO so thanks for all your good wishes   - one of our embies is doing really well and had already divided to 6 cells which we are pleased about although the second is a bit of a slow developer (DH said he/she must take after their Mum   ) and hadn't divided at all, but the embryologist said this was probably the one which was not quite ready when it came out and that it looked like it was about to divide so there is still a bit of hope on that one.  What was really nice is that they showed us a picture of them both which they never did at the E&H.  Test date is 9 May although we may well test a day earlier - that is our wedding anniversary (so hopefully will be a   omen) and also on May 9 it is my friend's wedding and I don't really want to go to that if I have found out that morning it is bad news, and if it is by then then I can console myself on the free alcohol!
We're now heading for a lazy couple of days - DH is about to introduce our little embies to their first takeaway pizza so must go.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

rachel - Congrtulations on being PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Rachel - well done on two good embies going back to mum! I second Cleo's PUPO. Hope the wedding anniversary is a good omen. Take it easy now and take care of yourself.

Cleo - good thing they want to scan you sooner, they should take responsibility and let you know what is going on, the waiting must be so hard   You are not selfish not going to work, especially as it can be stressful, that's the last thing you need at the minute.

Cath - glad you had a nice meal out with your team. Are you going to keep in touch with any of them?

I love walks so would have been glad to go on your walk if you'd accept me without a dog   I can adopt one of yours for the day.

Have a good weekend everyone. No news from me, trying to keep PMA and keep myself busy until 6 May. Injections going okay, some bruises but not major (except one day when something was weird with the needle and it really hurt  ).

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys.

A real quick one from me as I've not long got in and we are going away for the weekend so need to get stuff sorted out

Cleo -     huge hugs, I'm sorry your having such a hard time. Good luck for Monday, hopefully it will give you some more answers     good luck hun    

Rachel - I am so glad it went well today, I was thinking of you. Stay chilled this weekend and put your feet up! Enjoy your pizza  

Lisa - thanks for the texts hun, sorry you didn't get conclusive answers at the hospital today with Steve xxxx 

Well i've had a nightmare afternoon. My lining is still only 8.6mm and Julie had to speak to Gidon to see if they would let us go ahead but she wasn't sure that he would let us. After an agonising 4 hour wait Julie rang back and we can go ahead    so its all systems go for Monday and fingers crossed that Raspberry and Ripple defrost ok    

Gotta dash, sorry for the lack of personals, lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - glad to hear you've got the go ahead for transfer monday  

Rachel - PUPO!!!   hope the embies enjoy their pizza    I'll try PMing SamOTM about the CD.

Cleo - I don't think you should go back to work until this is all over, you won't be able to concentrate properly with all this hanging over you and I don't think thats good for you or the children you teach.  Hope the scan on monday gives you more of an idea what is going on.

Rivka -glad to hear things are going well and that the injections aren't too bad.

Sammi - great that AF arrived and you start DR tomorrow!

Cath - hope you had a good last day and a lovely lunch.

hope everyone is well, I;m watching test tubes babies at the moment on discovery home and health, making me very emotional! Am working tomorrow morning then hoping its dry so I can make a start on the garden!

xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya ladies

Tricksy - Wot a nightmare you've had hun you must have been going out of your mind waiting 4 hours to find out,  thats great news that you can go ahead,  raspberry and ripple will have there new home Monday     have a great weekend away relax and enjoy sunny bournemouth,  i think the weekend is supposed to be really nice.

Rachel - PUPO!!!!!! yeah,  anniverssary test day.......its gotta be a good omen    so glad there both doing well and back on board............enjoy your pizza    Make sure you've got the tissues ready when watching the DVD's,  did you see Heroes last night?

Cleo - Awwwwww hunny i'm so sorry     be thinking of you Monday i'm sorry you were feeling bad today    I think personally i wouldn't go back to work you need time hun and going back to stress will not help you at all  

Rivka - Glad your jabs arn't too bad keep up the PMA    6th May the day before my birthday i know that cannot come round quick enough for you  


Sammij - Glad AF arrived and you start dregging tomorrow - are you sniffing or jabbing?

Deb/Sam/Cath - thanks for the advice on what day my tests should be done.......you know more that my gp   worrying  


DH had his hospital appointment at Broomfield today,  The doc was a bit of an    and it was like he kept trying to catch DH out    Anyway he said that because the injury was such a bad one Dh's ankle will never be 100% but he wants him to have a MRI scan to see what course of action,  either pinning,rebreak etc but he was very vague and said until he sees the MRI he won't be able to say whether they will operate or not so that is just more waiting now   Its just so frustrating    
Anyway we made the most of the day off and went shopping in Chelmsford and had lunch out so we had a really nice day together.

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy- that is fantastic news hun     im so pleased for you -     for raspberry and ripple  

Rachel - congratulations on being PUPO hunny - thats fantastic news    

Rivka - sending you lots of love, look after yourself    

Cleo - take as much time as you need to heal sweetie - dont be pressured into going back to work, you need to look after yourself - as for your sil, your not being selfish, its only natural - cant believe your brother's marriage has broken up hun   sending you lots of love    

Cath- sweetie- im so glad you have been to the docs, i hope that the meds start to make you feel alot better soon - take good care of yourself  

Lisa -i ditto everyone else about the bloods, hope your ok   (just seen your post about dh - so sorry its still ongoing hun) 

Sammij - glad your feeling better - fantastic news that you start d/regging - cant believe its so soon       for this cycle hunny xxxxx

Piepig - im sure sammoon did a ivf relaxation tape -im sure any type would work

Little Moo Moo- you are very sweet and sensitive to say you would stay away but i would hate it if you did - you are part of my life and i would miss you dreadfully -  i hope that doesnt make me selfish    

Well the xenical seems to be ok at the moment - not having any side effects, hope that they dont start after saying that!! And i got my boy home for the weekend   

Sending lots of love to you all   

Emma xxxxx

ps saw that Minxy got a bfn   (hope its ok for me to post that?) so sorry Minxy -


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Tricksy - hope you're enjoying your lovely sunny weekend, relaxing. Lots of luck for Rasberry and Boo and Monday   going back to chilled-out mum  

Lisa -   about DH's ankle, this really is going on too long. Hope the MRI comes soon, when will they do it? Yes, it would be great if I have good news the day before your birthday  

Em - thanks hun   enjoy your weekend with DS, he'll surely have a lot to tell you about. Glad no side effects from xenicol.

Minxy - sorry things work out  

Enjoy the weekend everyone! I have to do some work at home but did most of it yesterday, so hope to finish soon and go out into the sunshine, yippeeee!
Better sign off now and get on with it  

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. What a lovely day, already been out with the dogs for their first walk of the day. We're heading up to Felixstowe to see dh's parents this evening so they (the dogs not the in laws) will have a good play on the beach for a bit. Thankfully the part of the beach we go to is well clear of the unexploded bomb they lost. 

Had a lovely evening at the theatre, the play was excellent. I'm now trying to persuade dh to go back there to see Sleuth in a few weeks (it has Michael Praed who was Robin of Sherwood   ) as I'd forgotten how much I love going to the theatre.

Tricksy - fab news that all going ahead on Monday. Enjoy your weekend away.

Rachel - congrats on being PUPO. Did the embies enjoy their pizza? 

Thursday would be a bit better for me as it gives me "panic" time to get my wedding order finished on Friday. Happy to go anywhere. 

Cleo - I'm pleased they're scanning you again on Monday as two weeks waiting for something to happen seemed too long. I agree with the others who say you should stay away from work until you're ready to go back. There's nothing worse than trying to cope with your emotions and also a pants situation at work. 

no probs with the dog. You've head all about mine so yours will be an angel in comparison.

Minxy - so sorry about your bfn.  

Rivka - of course you're welcome on the dog walk. I'd offer you one of mine but they pull and that's the last thing you need.

Lisa - sorry you weren't able to get answers on dh's ankle yet, though good that you were able to make the most of the day off. 

Right - sorry I haven't got everyone. I have honeycomb to make for some important orders


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

supposed to be glorious sunshine today but its struggling a bit here  

Thanks again for all your best wishes and support, i really couldn't be without you lot. Feeling a little more upbeat today and hope it lasts a while as fed up with being miserable. DH still upset and unable to speak to anyone, his mum calls 3 times a day and he won't answer the phone. She text me and asked me to go for lunch on monday so i said i will. but i just hope she doesn't start crying (she's been on the phone to my mum crying) as it will upset me. 

I know there is no chance that the baby is ok so just hope things move quickly from monday as i'm already wanting to think about when we could cycle again. It'll be a few months anyway i know but i need to focus on something.

Rivka - thankyou so much for your pm's hun, i know what a stressful time you're having too. you can be an adoptive mummy to my dog if you like on the walk...i could do with the help  

Tricksy - why is life never bloody easy!!! I hope your lining gets growing this weekend hun. Good luck for Monday sweetie, will be thinking of you.

Angel - how you doing hun??

Minxy - i'm really sorry hun to hear about your cycle. Sending you a huge  .



With everthing we go through i can't beleive we're not all mad and getting carted off to the loony bin!!!  So much stress, worry and pain. It never ceases to amaze me the strenght we all have  

Got SIl over today for a while (the one whose split with my brother ) She said that there is a possibility they will get back together. he has anger issues and went to the dr to get help. They have sent him for 10 wks councelling and 10 weeks on an anger management course. So glad he's getting help and hope they can work through iot. She's the best thing thats happened to him.

Right enough of my ramblings

love Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - sweetie - im so glad your starting to feel a little more positive hunny, just make sure you have your time to get through this - i know dh and your mil are hurting too but you need to look after you as well - hope that makes sense?? Thats good your brother is going to get some help hun - its a very common thing, people with anger issue's - hope it will help him and his marriage  - try and have a nice weekend   

Rivka -  

Rachel - hope your resting up sweetie xxxxx

Jojo - sorry i havent replied to your pm hun, thanks for your advice about Xenical and thanks for what you said - it  means alot. Hope you are doing ok and settling into haveing little Issac around   

Cath - enjoy your walk - honestly that whole bomb thing is ludicrus   

have a good weekend everyone
Emms xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all

Sorry I have not posted for a while. I was out last night with some friends, and ended up sitting next to a weight watchers fanatic who has lost over 5 stone. She completely ruined the meal for me as she kept going on about it, and it kind of ruined the enjoyment of the meal, especially when I was trying to eat my chocolate pudding and she kept coming out with "moment on the lips, lifetime on the hips". 

Cleo, I am really really sorry for everything that has happened. I really can't believe it has happened, especially to such a lovely couple like you. I am glad you are feeling a bit better today and ready to think about the next cycle. I agree, going back to work would only be stressful for you, take some time off and try not to think about work. It will still be there when you feel emotionally ready to go back.

Tricksy, I hope you are enjoying the sun in sunny bournemouth. We keep meaning to visit my family down there but will wait until the summer I think. Glad all is going ahead on Monday too. I spoke to Brenda on Friday and she was asking about you, as she was worried that she had not heard anything. She is so caring, such a lovely lady. She has asked me to be on BBC Radio Essex. She is being interviewed for subfertility and some of her clients are being interviewed too. I said I will do it but bet I will freak out when the time comes and ummm and errrr a lot! 

Cathie, I bet the dogs will love a run on the beach today. I can't believe they have lost that bomb, how ridiculous!! How was your last day at work? Were you sorry to be leaving your team, or looking forward to the next chapter in your career?

Emma, I hope you are enjoying every minute of having your little boy home. I hope the week went quickly without him. Glad to hear you are not having side effects from your meds. Have you been on the scales yet or are you going to wait until you see the GP?

Rachel, congratulations for having your babies on board. I hope they continue to do so well, and that the slow one catches up with the high achiever! 

I was sorry to hear about Minxy. Sometimes life stinks. Hope you are okay Minxy.

Lisa, sorry about DH's foot, and the sh!tty consultant. What a plonker. I hope he gets the scan soon so they can decide what needs doing. Glad you had a good day shopping though, I could do with a bit of retail therapy. 

Rivka, don't you go overdoing it with pulling dogs and long walks ok? 

Morning to everyone else. I am meant to be working so had best get back to it. 

Speak to you all soon.

Julia xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Tricksy - sorry you had a horrible afternoon yesterday  but that's great news you got the go ahead anyway from Gideon and there is still time for your lining to grow a bit more. I hope you have a lovely weekend so you are all relaxed when raspberry and ripple return to their Mum on Monday   . Also I have just read the following thread on peer support where this girl having an FET was told by her clinic they wanted her lining to be over 7mm (and another thread said 8 mm) which means you are doing much better than that:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138599.0

Rivka - that would be lovely if you can join us on our walk next week and is no problem that you don't have a dog - you are welcome to share mine - Lisa came last time and she doesn't have one.

Lisa - sorry Steve's consultation didn't bring him much news yesterday  - how long do you think he'll have to wait for the MRI scan? I didn't watch Heroes Thursday as we've already seen it but watched 'Play it Forward' last night which was a really lovely film so thanks for lending it too us - I tried my hardest not to cry but the bit at the end was a bit too much  !

Julia - What a nightmare meal you had - your friend was just probably envious that she couldn't have that chocolate pud and was just trying to convince herself. Forgot to say in my last post that I agree with the others, don't stay away from the meet, it would be lovely to see you there and gives us all a bit of hope that miracles can happen - I'm not suprised that your reflexolgist wants you to go on that radio programme - Fame at last!

Minxy - so sorry to hear about your BFN .

Emma - glad that you're getting on OK on the Xenical. Are you doing anything nice with ds over the weekend?

Cath - glad you had a good night out and it sounds like your dog's are going to be treated today. Thursday it is then for the walk - you name the time though so you can fit things in around work. The regular places I go are usually Gosbecks archaeological park and up near the Roman River Valley bit, the beach on Mersea Island or Friday woods - do any of those appeal?

Cleo - just sending you another big  and hope that the time passes quickly till Monday. Emma is also right though with everything going on around you, you must take time to look after yourself. Sounds good news about your brother and sister in law though- your brother is obviously trying to make changes which is a really positive move.

Well not much news from me, although DH and I are having a bit of a nightmare time with the Gestone injections. He ended up cutting his fingers on the ampoule bottles the first time he did it, but the ISIS have now given him some caps to put on them which stops this problem when you open them (wish they had told us about them before though), but then last night I think he is still not very relaxed when doing it and it really hurt when he injected me and then some of the oil started seeping out of the injection site with some blood  . I wasn't sure what to do as I didn't know how much had gone in, but didn't really think it warranted calling the ISIS emergency number so just used one of my cyclogest pessaries instead (I had those from last time) in the hope that this will top up the progesterone as I couldn't face him doing another injection. I'm not sure that was the best thing but too late now. May well try doing it myself tonight.

Anyway another lazy day planned now but am planning to be a bit more active tomorrow as I'm getting bored already just sitting/lying about.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

rachel - sorry about the gestone hun, its not very pleasant. Mine always bleeds when dh puls the needle out. He alsways puts pressure on it with some tissue. Also some of the gestone comes out too. I always leave the needle in for a couple more seconds after the gestone is in then gently withdraw the needle. Some days its bleeds etc more than others. he'll soon get the hang of it. You can image what its like trying to do it yourself, not easy!! My bum is sore!!  


Julia - what a horrible weight watchers woman. You should have just said, well i'm pregnant so i'm eating for two! I used to hate sitting next to people who don't drink alcohol, they're always bad too!

what a lovely day...suns out.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cleo - thanks for that advice about the Gestone - may try to get DH to give it another go then with your tips.  He'd had a couple of glasses of wine last night which I am sure didn't help!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Minxy - So sorry  

Julia - Sorry your evening was spoilt by that old bag    Did she know you was eating for two?  She was only jealous cos she couldn't eat a choccy pud    How you feeling?  Let me know if you ever fancy some retail therapy  

Cleo - Hope you had a nice day with your SIL,  I'm sorry DH is still too upset to talk to anyone,  i know when this happened to us my DH dealt with it worse than me in the early stages........its heartbreaking and i felt so guilty like i'd done something wrong but i know i hadn't its just all the emotions and feelings that come out.     I had to be really strong for both of us and thats hard too.  I hope you have better news on Monday it must be terrible for you   

Rachel - Sorry your climbing the walls abit, Glad you liked the DVD...........OMG what a tearjerker   Sorry about the gestone i'm sure DH will get the hang of it soon.  

Cath - Glad you had a good time and the play was good,  Dh was happy with the score today...........they've still got a chance are you going next week?

Emm - Glad the meds are ok and no side-effects,  How had this week been with ds being at school?

Rivka - Hope you resting and taking it easy.......roll on the 6th........but don't roll on the 7th.......I'll be 39!!!!!!!!!!   

Right thats it from me,  the doctor didn't say yesterday when DH would get his MRI scan done he just said he'd go on another waiting list     

Have a good weekend
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening Everyone......where is everyone?? 

Hubby and I have had a lovely weekend at my Nans. I have eaten so much, relaxed lots and had a fantastic time. We both fell asleep on my Nan's couch yesterday afternoon    We left after breakfast this morning and came home via my SIL's local pub and we met up with them and had a big fat roast dinner    I'm sitting here with my jeans undone and my tummy slurging out everywhere!!!! oh so what, I've had a good weekend. Terry rang us today and we are booked in for 12 tomorrow. He is going to get Raspberry and Ripple out of the freezer in the morning and will ring us and let us know how they get on. I'm going to get up early and sort Crop out then go and have my reflexology at 9 and just chill for a couple of hours before we go down there. I've been good and done the washing this evening and done all of the ironing so I don't stress over it this week. 

Hope that you've all had a good weekend too 

Lisa - Have you heard anymore from the Czech clinics I had a quick look on there on Friday and they do straight forward ivf for £2300   a lot cheaper than over here  

Rachel - How are you feeling Try not to worry about the Gestone. I've done a couple of them myself (laying on my side on my bed with my knees bent up and leaning on my elbow, does that make sense) and its not hurt as much as when Si has done them. He hates doing them too and I was quite glad that I mananged to do my own. I too have 'leakage' after the jab. Can I ask what length needles you use to inject as I'm sure that my blue ones look shorter than the ones I used on my last cycle. Thanks for the link hun xxx

Cleo - What can I say hun....      I here for you when ever you want, just pick up the phone. I'm at Isis tomorrow at 12, I may see you but if you don't feel that you can talk to me then don't worry, I'll understand   

Little Mo -     for the old cow who ruined your meal last night    Where did you go? anywhere nice?? It was lovely down at my Nans, driving through the New Forest was lovely, it is so beautiful down there and very peaceful. Where abouts are your family?? 

Em - How are you doing?? Have you lost any weight yet or it is too early to tell?? Did B come home for the weekend again? I hope that he is feeling better and sleeping better too  

Cath - Did you manage to stay in bed all day today   I intend to chill out so much this week, I have soo much sleep to catch up on and I'm really looking forward to it. Good luck with you new job tomorrow xxx   

Rivka- How are you feeling?? Hope that your ok and not having so many probs with food now. Got everything crossed for you hun xxxx 

Debs - Have you started sniffing this weekend?? I think that yesterday was your first day?? How exciting, hope that your getting on ok   

Sammi - Did you start down regging on Saturday too?? You and Debs could be cycle buddies??!! Have you got a date for ec yet 

Shelley - Have you had a good weekend hun?? Not long until your appt now, less than 2 weeks!! wooohooo

OK guys, I think that I've got everyone, sorry if I have missed you though.

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Tricksy - hope the defrost goes OK and raspberry and ripple will soon be on board!  I start DR tomorrow, am quite nervous but pleased to be starting.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck Debs, you'll be fine


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Morning everyone!!  

YES - i STARTED DR ON SAT (YAHHOO!!!)  why was that in capitals   

am on the pill protocal so on the pill for 21 days then 10 days of stimms - still waiting for my schedule to come through from ISIS - spoke to the lovely Julie there on fri as was really worried as being on the pill regime seems to have prompted a lot of q's on this site - but luckily Julie really put my mind at rest.

little mo - i went for dinnner with someone like that - i turned round and said ' well its a good job i don't have to worry bout that sort of thing'  ( and i'm a good size 12 - certainly no skinny minny)  but she drove me bloomin mad!!!!

All your weekends sound lovely - at least its starting to get warm!!

have fab days all
xxsamxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi girls - just a quickie cos i have snuck on at work  

Tricksy - is it today your having et? im sure it is unless im going   i hope all goes well, let us know whats happening - thinking of you    

Debs - good luck with starting d/regging hun - dont worry we are here for you  

Sammij - woo hoo you started d/regging already     for this cycle  

Cleo - hope your ok hun, thinking of you    

Little Moo Moo -     stupid w/w woman - you should have told her to 'get a life' - honestly, im all for looseing weight but she sounds a right pain in the   xxx

Hello to everyone - be back later  
Em x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

it's been quiet on here this weekend.

Just a quicky from me -

Cleo - just to let you know I'm thinking of you today 

Tricksy - good luck for 12 pm   . Glad you had a nice relaxing weekend and I am sure it will help especially having reflexology this morning. Just had a look at the needles - the one we've been given to use for drawing up are green and are 0.8 x 40 mm and the ones to inject are blue and are 0.6 x 25 mm. Fortunately DH seems to be getting the hang of things (famous last words) and it has been much less painful the last couple of nights although he still isn't very keen on the whole thing. The only positive thing though is that the Gestone seems to be having a nice effect on my boobs which seem much firmer and a little bigger - will make the most of it as I need all the help I can get! 

Debs/Sammij - good luck with the downregging    and hoping all goes well for you both.

Lisa - it was lovely seeing you yesterday. Also just read this link off the f/f site and it says ideally to have your blood tests on day 3:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135760.0#top
http://www.earlymenopause.com/tests.htm

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend. Will be back on later,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sammyj - congratulations that you have started DR'g!  I'm sorry if you have been asked this before - but why the pill and not buserelin? I ask because I have a friend who is trying for baby No. 3 (I should be so lucky) and she thinks that you are more fertile after being on and then coming off the pill. Also, at my appointment in Barcelona the Dr. there puts all his ladies on the pill first, then down-regs them through sniffing something then stimms them. I am so curious about the pill that I am going to ask about it at my appointment at ARGC on Friday. If you could shed a light on this I will be really grateful.

Rachel - you are PUPO  ! I hope that I can make the walk with you on Thurs. Thanks for mentioning that I have my appointment on fri so can't make a Fri walk - you are so good at remembering things!

Tricksy - I too shall be thinking of you at 12 - GOOD LUCK  

Cleo - I'm thinking of you too    

Cathie - is it your first day in your new job? Does that mean you ad DH drive together now? I'd love to walk on Thurs. What sort of time can you make?

Debs - DR's today - yey! .

rivka - how are you feeling?

Lisa - I'm thinking of you too  

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick as I'm at work and don't want to get in trouble on my first day.

Tricksy - I have everything crossed for Raspberry and Ripple today.

Cleo - hope you're ok today.

Sammij - congrats on starting d/r.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

The sun is shining again, hurrah! 

Tricksy, it is nearly time that your two lovely embies are put back in. I bet you are feeling excited. Let us know how you get on with Gidon and if it is any different to the way Kadva did it. Is your DH with you? I found the ET the most emotional part for some strange reason, probably as treatment was over and you just have to wait and see what transpires. My uncle and his family live in Upton in Poole. My nan used to live in Bear Cross in Bournemouth but she died a couple of years ago. It is such a lovely part of the world and the beaches are spectacular. Now the sun is shining I really fancy a trip there (although my nan used to say the sun always shone down there!)

Cleo, I am thinking of you too today and hope you have some better news at today's scan. 

Cathie, good luck for your first day in your new job! Were you feeling nervous? I hope it went well.

SammiJ, congrats that you have started down regging. I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

PiePig, are you starting today too? (sorry if I have got the wrong day!) I bet you can't believe it is happening! Good luck!!!

Will be back later to do more personals. Hope everyone is ok today. 

J xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi gals

Loui - i had sniffers (buserelin) for my last 3 attempts & this time around my consultant said the pill protocal may be more suitable as i've also had problems with OHSS.

as soon as ISIS send me through my schedule i think it will be lot clearer - all i know is i'm on the pill for 21 days, have a bleed, start stimms.  can't remember if they said i would be sniffing at all - should have asked more q's but you know what its like - the q's come after!!

good luck for fridays appt  

Tricksy & Cleo -   for you both today

bye for now

xxsamxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a quickie as have to dash off to work in a min

Tricksy - hope all went well today

Cleo - hope you are OK

Sammi - looks like we will be cycle buddies, I am DR for 3 weeks as well so we might have EC round a similar time!

love to all, back later

xxxxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Afternoon!

Isn't it lovely & sunny in Colchester today.  Just popped out & its fab!!

piepig - think we are def DR the same.  hopefully we'll get to say hello if we see one another at ISIS.  (you can't miss me - i have v v curly reddish hair)

in fact - anyone say hello if they see me!!!

must dash - work has top be done at some point i spose! 

xxsamxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Just thought I would post this to make u all smile.

Tips for the ladies in year 2008  
1. Aspire to be Barbie - the b*tch has everything.  
2. If the shoe fits - buy one in every colour.  
3. Take life with a pinch of salt... A wedge of lime, and a shot of tequila.  
4. In need of a support group? - Cocktail hour with the girls!  
5. Go on the 30 day diet.  (I'm on it and so far I've lost 15 days).  
6. When life gets you down - just put on your big girl panties and deal with it.
7... Let your greatest fear be that there is no PMS and this is just your personality.  
8. I know I'm in my own little world, but it's ok.  They know me here..  
9. Lead me not into temptation, I can find it myself.  
10. Don't get your knickers in a knot, it solves nothing; and makes you walk funny.  
11. When life gives you lemons in 2008 - turn it into lemonade then mix it with vodka.  
12. Remember every good looking; sweet, single male is someone else's
ex-boyfriend!  Now smile and send to any girl wasting time at work, suffering
from a hangover,or just suffering from work, that might need a reason to smile!

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammij - i suffered severe ohss when i did tx last year - d/regged on burselin and stimmed on 200iu puregon - what made you overstimm do you think? you said that you think they have put you on the pill so you dont overstimm, forgive me if im being   but how does d/regging effect the stimming? sorry - for all the questions but im hopeing that when i eventually get around to cycling again that i dont have to go through that horrible expereince again (i was in hospital for 6 days   )  hope all goes well for you   

Jojo - love that!  

Emma x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi emma

Think i'm getting a bit confused here...  
the DR on the pill doesn't affect the stiiming  - its sposed to be kinder than the sniffers & as ive had untold problems with my bloods as well there could be a reason there.

sorry if i've got you all confused - this time round for me did seem simpler but now i'm not so sure!!  think i might give ISIS a call.

or - if there are any ladies out there who have done the 21 day pill protocal - please chat to me - i think i'm getting all confused and a bit worried!!!!

xxsamxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

sammij said:


> i had sniffers (buserelin) for my last 3 attempts & this time around my consultant said the pill protocal may be more suitable as i've also had problems with OHSS.


So sorry hun i didnt mean to get you worrying, im not a doc so i have no idea how it all works, but you wrote the above and i got confused as to how d/regging effected your ohss - sorry was just trying to clarify things in my own mind - feel bad now 

Tricksy -     

Em x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all of your well wishes    Well I went and had my Reflexology this morning and by the time I got back Terry had rung and BOTH Blasts survived the thaw and we were ready to go at 12 o/c. The nerves kicked in about 11 and I was quite jittery by the time I got there. I couldn't see Gidon anywhere but did see Aban Kadva. Sarah (the embryologist) walked past and I asked her if Gidon was still doing the fet as I didn't see him, she said that he wasn't in today and Aban was doing the transfer   I just burst into tears, told Sarah that Aban was NOT doing the transfer, I wasn't happy with her last time, I'm sure that something went wrong but she didn't/wouldn't admit anything. Sarah whisked me downstairs, poor Simon looked horrified and bless him he didn't know what to do. Sarah (embroyologist) said that Sarah (Nurse Manager) was now qualified to do embryo transfers and asked if it was ok if she did it. I was happy with that and Sarah (NM) came and had a chat to us and Gemma came in too. I explained about last time and they were both really good about it and although Gemma didn't say it her face agreed with me, maybe I was imagining it, I don't know. Anyway......Gemma went and found the cd player and Pat Boone was playing away. It all started well with April Love, chosen by Gemma as being appropriate, which it was.....just as we were getting ready for transfer, good old speedy gonzalles came on     The transfer was the best I've ever had, ~Sarah was great and now its just fingers crossed until test day on 10th May. 

Si is being a star, I've been horizontal on the sofa since I got home and he's gone to Tesco to get dinner   Thought I'd better come and let you guys know how it went.

Cleo - Been thinking about you all day hun, hope that your ok   

Thank you all for your texts today, it really means a lot to both of us xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - so pleased that raspberry and ripple are both back where they belong. I'm not surprised you got Sarah to do the transfer after specifically saying you didn't want a repeat of last time.

Must go - just sneaked on again to see if there was any news. First day going ok but don't want to push it on here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Tricksy - congratulations on being PUPO!! Keep to the horizontal state girl. So glad for you and DH that both Rasberry and Boo are safely with their mum now. Have an easy (ha ha) 2ww as possible and relax.

Cleo - thinking about you all day darling.

Before I woke up today I dreamt I had a m/c  , it felt so real that I almost told DH not to bother with the Clexane jab this morning  . Really hard to concentrate at work today. Sorry to be a moan ...

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -            Sending you loads of positives hun, they're back on board and you are now PUPO!!!!!!!



Today i was scanned by sarah and julie was in there too. Both were so lovely. Seems that the sac has got smaller but basicaly they're still none the wiser as the yolk is attached to the sac wall and everyting is difficult to see. Sarah thought she may have seen a fetal pole (couldn't be sure as it may have just been the edge of  the sac) and thought in a place she may have seen a heartbeat. Julia wasn't convinced and spoke to me about what our options will be over the coming the week when it is confirmed as a miscarriage. Basically i can wait for it to happen naturally or have a D &C which would be done by Kadva (not keen on that after what you said Tricksy!) 

Anyway they have taken bloods from me. if they come back lower than the ones i had done initially (1300) then we def know game over. If not then i have to have them done on wed to see if they have droppped from today. 

It doesnt get any easier does it!!

Love to all and will keep you updated. Any advice on route to take would be appreciated.

Cleo xxxxxxx

P.S Deb and Sammij - well done on down regging you're on the road now!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - woo hoo you are PUPO     Im so excited for you hunny - keep them feet up sweetie  

Cleo - darlin - been thinking of you lots - wish i knew what to say   just want you to know im here for you, dont think i can do anymore than that, its so sh*t hunny    

Rivka - oh you poor thing, what a horrible dream, but you did do the clexane didnt you its so hard all this isnt it - please try and stay positive sweetie    

Not sure i will get on again later as am off to the gym when i get home and then off to see a freind after dinner   - my ds went back to boarding last night   - he text me at 11.45pm,  couldnt sleep, the snorer was rife last night   my poor baby - he deserves the best but i cant interfere too much, its really his call cos its what he wants to do but this lack of sleep is going to make him unwell, and obviously i dont want that    its so hard 

Debs - hope all goes well with the first sniff - dont worry about it hun - im sure you will be fine  

Cath - hope your first day at work went well, are you starting to feel a little better yet??

Ok, must go, im doing this at work - who's idea was it to put me in an office alone..........crazy fool  

Love to all
Emma xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - I am so sorry that you still do not have conclusive decisions on what is happening   will you get the bloods back today Miss Kadva is lovely and very caring, its just me that hasn't got a lot of faith in her, pm if you like   Lots of Love to you and R honey xxx

Rivka - Where did you get Raspberry and *BOO* from   They are Raspberry and Ripple   
I'm really sorry about your horrid dream last night   Try not to worry, its just your sub consious worrying, it will be fine, not long until you have your scan now


----------



## riffraff (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Tricksy, I am on my 3rd cycle at Isis too and I had my FET done by Sarah last weds, she was great realy took her time and showed interest. I am testing Weds 7th May so good luck to you x Jo


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hi everyone

Tricksy -  PUPO!!!     rest up hun - do not do anything strenous!  Promise us??

Cleo - really thinking of you - you 'sound' a lot better (if that makes sense)  its not easy and i wish & hope our thoughts help you at this really difficult time.

Debs - wahoo on starting the sniffers - lovely tast in your throat afterwards?  (or was that just me??!)

Jo - loved that - went round to some of my girly friends - & made me laugh  

Cath - hope you've had a good first day - i'm lat work & keep switching screens everytime someone comes near - but you lot are so important at this time - couldn't be without you all  

Emma hun - please don't feel bad - when i type i do so at great speed as am at work so probably got  a bit confused when typing - was thinking one thing & typed another! 
now i feel bad that you feel bad!!!!   

have put a call out to ISIS as need to get this right in my own head - & its my own fault for not asking the right q's with Gemma!!

will let you all know exactly what the pill protocal does!!

xxsamxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Riffraff,

Thanks hun   Sarah really is lovely isn't she. She was SO gentle today, but thorough, there was no rush and she really took her time and showed us everything on the screen and even gave us a print off the embryo's in my uterus. She knew I had got myself in a pickle and really calmed me down and was so reassuring.      lots of dust for you, let me know how you get on xxx 

Sammi - glad your stimming is going well so far. Don't worry about ringing Isis, they won't mind, it is very confusing with all of the different drug combinations, they won't mind going through it with you. I am taking it very easy. I've not got off the sofa this afternoon expcept to have a wee! I've got a glass of pineapple juice and had my brazil nuts already. My friend is looking after my horse tonight and in the morning so I don't have to do anything and tomorrow afternoon Si will take me down there to see her and he will change her rugs, do her dinner etc. He bought her a massive bag of carrots this afternoon, think that he is going to try and bribe her!!!! 

Off to have a look around and see how much pineapple juice I should drink and nuts too, I've had about 10 nuts already and think that that's too many!!! 

Be back soon xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Cle0 -   it's so hard isn't it? I'm praying that the h/b they saw is really there... When will you find out about your bloods? When I had missed m/cs I was always asked whether I wanted to wait or have a D&C, I checked with a school friend of mine who's a medical doctor and she seemed to think a D&C was safer than waiting. So always I had them (except last time which happened naturally). If you do need to do it, at least it's conclusive and you can move on, in time ... I feel so sad I have to write to you about things like that, I never thought I'll have to give these pieces of advice to any of you girls   Pm me if you want to ask or talk. 

Cath - hope your first day at work was good.

Tricksy - apologies to Ripple   What is important is that mummy knows the right name  

Em -   about DS and the snorer ...Yes, of course I did the Clexane, but this heavy feeling stayed with me.

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - you are PUPO -       . I'm sorry you had to go through so much trauma before your transfer - but now Raspberry and Ripple are with you at last - yey! For anyone worrying about who you might get I had Dr. Kadva for my 2nd ICSI and had no problems with her at all - in fact I was pleased to have a female looking at my bits! I think I had her for my 2nd transfer too but I can't remember. Either way, I've had both Gidon and Dr. Kadva and have no complaints about either.

Riffraff - welcome - you are PUPO too   

Cleo - I'm sorry that you still haven't got answers either way. I really hope you are OK.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I know that there are a lot of dates missing, come on girls fill me in and I'll add them, or you can add them yourselves if you want to. I normally get the smileys from Smiley Central  

6th May - Rivka 1st Scan 









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









9th May - Shelleys 1st Appt at Isis <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









10th May - Tricksy Test Date  

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/cathiebattersby









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes on holibobs <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D28%252F28%255F1%255F16%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








Our BBQ Meet up - Location TBC









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I really can't believe all that is happening to us, we must have been bad in a former life.


Got bloods and they are 50,616, which indicates a pregnancy at 7 weeks. They were as shocked as us.

Now they think either the bloods are dropping and thats just the level but will continue to drop or i have another pregnancy which is ectopic to make my bloods so high.  

They didn't mention anything about it being a viable pregnancy anywhere but were surprised at my bloods.
I have to go bacl on wed for another blood test and they will scan me again on friday. 

Does anyone know if the scan would pick an ectopic pregnancy?? Surely they would have already checked for that?? I read on here that it is rare to have one in the womb and one in the tube but with our bloody luck......
Not sure how much more i can take.

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Cleo - what news! My heart goes out to you.  I can't offer any help, but that result is amazingly high. Here's hoping that they did find that fetal pole and the heartbeat. Wishing you so much luck on Wednesday     

Tricksy - it's my inital consultation at ARGC on Fri (2nd May), my wedding anniversary on 5th August and my birthday on 16th August. Thanks - but you should be resting - i.e. horizontal, not typing for us all!

loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, wow what an ordeal. I am glad you stuck to your guns though and got transfer done by someone else. It makes you wonder though what really happened last time ... 

Take care and look after yourself, and hope to see you soon.

Cleo, oh my goodness, what a situation. It must be terrible for you, I bet you don't know whether you are coming or going. There seems to be a glimmer of hope in that they thought they saw a heartbeat, but I must admit that I have never heard of an ectopic pregnancy and viable pregnancy at the same time, although these things probably do happen. I hope you get some answers soon. I really hope that you get some good news out of this as it has been such a terrible time for you and your DH. Take care of yourself, and don't even think about going back to work until you really feel up to it and you have some answers.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

glad to see it's a bit busier today.  I've had a nice afternoon but gave up on taking it easy and wandered into town to a bit of retail therapy only to be taunted by a beautiful dress I saw in Karen Millen but can't afford - I should never have tried it on (or gone into town really) but was very good though and left it in the shop!  Now back for some more vegging on the sofa.

Cleo - OMG about your news   - what an ongoing nightmare you are having at the moment - I agree with Little Mo and haven't heard of such a situation before as having an eptopic pregnancy at the same time as a normal one, but surely if they can confirm there is no eptopic pregnancy then there must be some hope for you, especially given they may have seen a little heartbeat today? I really   you and will keep thinking of you this week.

Tricksy - congratulations on being PUPO    Raspberry and Ripple are obviously both little fighters and keen to return to their Mum - it's nice to have someone on here join me on the TWW too.  Well done for being strong tool and insisting that Dr Kavda didn't do your transfer - I'm not sure I would have had the nerve to do that but it sounds like you certainly had a much happier ET because of it.  
Also could you put my unofficial test date on the list - 8/5 when you next update it.  Thanks.

Cath - hope that your first day in work continues to go well - are your new colleagues nice?

Rivka -   sorry to hear about your dream but just remember it is a DREAM and not real - I am sure it is just your anxieties coming out after everything you have been through before and no indication that it will happen.

Sammij - As you know I did down reg on the pill but I'm afraid I can't really help as I don't think I really needed to be on the pill and it was more to fit in with the ISIS E/C dates as I was advised to go on the short protocol due to my poor AMH level (I don't think I would have been put on the pill at all at the Essex and Herts where I had been treated at all for this protocol) and not for the same reasons as you were put on it.  Having said that though I have read elsewhere on the peer support section of other ladies being put on the pill if they have had OHSS previously but don't fully understand the biology behind this sorry - hopefully Gemma will fill you in or you could maybe start a thread in the peer support section?

Emma - sorry to hear about DS last night and hope you're OK  .

Loui - will keep my fingers crossed you can make the walk on Thursday then - would be good to see you.  How was your DH when you told him the results from the Barcelona clinic (feel free to ignore this question though if you would rather not discuss on here) - are you OK too?

Jo (Riffraff) - not sure if you are new to this thread but welcome   if you are and   for your FET.

Jo Jo -  

Hello to everyone I have missed.

Back on tomorrow,

love Rachel xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just looked on here about one in womb and one in tube and they're called heterotopic pregnancies. one woman had her tube removed and the baby in her uterus survived, how amazing is that??

I just can't bear all this waiting around and not knowing. 

Tricksy - do you fancy a redbush tomorrow as i'm going nuts just waiting here??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - Come on round hun, whenever you want. You'll have to bring your own Redbush though I'm afraid, only got Yorkshire, Fruit or Green round here. You must be beside yourself with stress, up and down like a yoyo HUGE HUGE     hun. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow, not allowed   

Rachel - Good on you for refraining from getting the dress, it would of been a total waste of money anyway as it would not fit in a couple of months time      I'll update the list soon xx  I wasn't brave at all today, it was just instinct and I totally paniced when they said that Gidon was not in  

Little Mo - Hope to see you soon too hun xxx 

Loui - I'll update the list for you too, good luck on Friday at ARGC. How did it go with hubby telling him about the test results?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - massive   How horrible not to know for sure what is happening. How is dh after the scan? I just don't klnow what to say, just that I'm thinking of you lots hun.

Tricksy - glad you're resting up.

PiePig - sorry hun, I missed that you were starting sniffing today as well   How's it going? 

Rivka -   for the horrid dream. You've got a lot on your mind at the moment whilst you wait to get to the first scan so it's probably in your subconscious. I always find if there's something big going on I have horrible dreams relating to that thing.   

Angel - how was the first week with the xenical then? Has your body started to adjust to it?

Sammij - that taste is vile isn't it? I always made sure I sniffed with a drink or some polos next to me so I could try and get rid of it as soon as possible. 

Rachel - how are you doing? Well done on resisting temptation. 

I'm losing track again so sorry if I've missed you. I have a stonking headache, the lighting in dh's office where I sat this afternoon is awful and it's made my eyes really tired, and I didn't get enough sleep so am a bit out of it. Not a bad first day, thanks for all the good luck. I know some of the people there which is good, though there are over 100 so it's going to take me months to get names right. 

We had a lovely weekend. I did a run on Saturday - which hurt. Then up to the in laws for dinner. Yesterday my running partner and her dh came over for walkies (they own Oscar who is Daisy's boyf) and a roast dinner. Really relaxing as they're lovely people. And they took my washing up away with them   My dishwasher broke when I flooded the kitchen the other week and we're waiting for the insurance to come through with a replacement.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello girls

Well the last time i came on here was Saturday and no-one had posted and in 2 days its gone mad    I can't keep up!

Tricksy - Glad Raspberry and Ripple are where they should be with their mummy,  Glad all went well today after the shock of Gidon not being there, Glad its all sorted now - Keep DH running around after you  

Cleo - I don't know what to say and have no advice,  i'm just sorry that you and DH are having to go through this,  the only thing i can think is that its sounds good with your bloods and they thought they saw a heartbeat today so maybe it is the tilting pelvis which has been causing the problem with scanning     

Rivka - So sorry about your nightmare it must be your mind is on it so much and its the week before the scan so it must be so stressful for you  

Cath - Glad your first day went well today hope your head feels better soon and your so good doing all your running

Sammij - Good luck on the d/regging

Debs - How was your first day hun?

Em - Sorry the phantom snorer has reared his ugly head again  

Rachel - Well done on resisting the dress,  you won't be able to fit in it soon anyway  

Loui - good luck on Friday,  Did you have CMV tests done and where did you get them done?

I'm sorry i've lost track and its not intentional if i've missed you  

I'm still waiting for emails from the two Czech clinics with more questions but the doctors arn't there till the 5th May so i'm waiting again,  In the meantime i've got to get my blood tests done and contact Isis about getting my notes copied or transfered over.

Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Justa a quickie from me.

I've updated the list, if there are any more dates just let me know  

I've had a backache this evening and a bit of a belly ache which is to be expected. I told Si that I was having trouble concentrating on visualising R&R burying in so, bless him, he did his own stage show around the lounge of them clambering up to a suitable spot and digging their way in, very very funny. I've not been able to move all night, he's waited on me hand and foot. I feel really really lazy though as I'm not used to sitting down doing nothing     

Ok gotta go and email my mil and update her, catch up tomorrow peeps

Night night

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy - Tell Si that i'm looking forward to seeing his stage show next time i see him       Don't feel lazy you enjoy it


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry i have not been on in a while,

tricksy:-thanks for texting me back today,i wouldnt have been able to wait till tonigfht to see how u got on,im glad ur et went well today ur now pupo ,would love to see chubby hubbys reinactment make the most of him looking after u.take care hunny.            

cleo:-hunny what can i say im    that there is still hope for u both and all is not over,im here for u hunny if u need anything.thinking off u lots.   

good luck to u all that have started ur drugs lets hope u all get      ,well unfortunatly ive been feeling really down over the last few days and really not feeling my self ,i know i should be all up beat but i am fed up with all the waiting around,and have seen so many pregnant wemen puffing on **** and young girls pushing babies around  today,i have been fine with all that but over the last week i really dont know whats got into me i really just dont feel right not sure if im coming down with something ,oh im sorry i shouldnt be moaning sorry.it doesnt help that its been so quite at work and i been sitting around thinking about things and looking out the window.im gonna go getting all worked up and       again what is going on with me gonna end up in a nut place


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Cleo -   how horrid for you to be left again without conclusive answers. I do hope that the bloods and the h/b they saw is a good sign. But I am extremely worried for you, since it seems that ISIS do not really know a lot about what's going on. Saying that you may have an ectopic is very serious indeed. I would advice that you call your GP tomorrow, tell them that ISIS said you may have an ectopic (most probably, it's not! but it'll get the GP going) so that he refers you to Colchester General to the Early Pregnancy Unit the same day. Then you can have someone looking at you again and saying what they think. ISIS told me to do so when I had my m/c last time, because I thought I may lost one baby but kept the other (it was after fet). I hope and pray that things are much better with you, but still I think you should be seen at the hospital, at least for peace of mind. 

Rachel - it'll be maternity dresses you'll be looking at soon, so well done for not getting that one.

Tricksy - you made me   with H's impressions! Well done for relaxing and letting him look after you, that's what you should do.

Lisa - sorry the Czech clinic are taking their time, but if you get the bloods in the meantime in means you get things moving and that's good.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Cleo - OMG what a rollercoaster you are on.  Don't want to get your hopes up but what with your retroverted uterus and such a high HCG number there must be a chance of this all ending happily.  When my miscarriage was confirmed at 6.2 weeks my HCG levels was 8000 ish!   There is a website www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com full of people posting who are on the same rollercoater as you are at the moment.  You may find more info there.  Not sure that an ectopic can always be seen on a scan but wouldn't you be getting symptoms by now - I think they say pain and watery discharge are signs?

Tricksy - Congratulations on being PUPO.  And well done on staying strong and letting the clinic know your feelings (I wish I could have said I would have done the same thing but I doubt I would have dared).  I love your positivity, I am sure it will help get the result you want and it will certainly make the 2WW more bearable.

Loui - I've heard that too about the pill and increased chance of a BFP.  I was told when I did my very first IVF that there was "some evidence" that being on the pill rather than natural cycle before dr'ing could increase your chances of a BFP.  Being on the pill can also help prevention of cysts.  If it was a fact though then surely we would all be doing it doing it.  Also I know being on the pill can sometimes trigger ovulation in people who have ovulation problems.  I tried it once but unfortunately no result for me.

Jo - Good luck with your cycle.

Debs/Sammi - Glad to hear your cycles have started.  Bet you are both feeling really excited/nervous.

Shelley - Hope you are OK.

Rachel - Hope you are enjoying your vegging out!

Rivka - Sorry to hear you had a horrid nightmare.  I think it is a sign of how worried you are.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

Tricksy - firstly congrats on being pupo!  I can admit  now that i was really worried about the defrost for you, but raspberry and ripple are obviously good strong blasts.  Thanks for texting me back yesterday! take it easy and pamper yourself and your embies.

Cleo - I'm so sorry to hear that things are even more confusing.  I   that with a HCG level like that the pregnancy is fine and its just bubs playing hard to get with the scans.  I would've thought they would've seen an ectopic but then I don't know anything about this process.  Anyway   for you and R and I hope this is all sorted soon with a good ending!

Rivka - sorry to hear about your nightmare, just shows how worried you are I guess.  keep   not long till your scan.

Shelley - sorry you are feling so down, was gonna pop by and see if you were in on Sunday on the way back from my parents but then thought perhaps its a bit rude to impose like that!  I wish I could tell you the next few months will be easier as you get towards starting tx but I have to say the closer I got the more wound up I got (or at least thats how it seemed), but you will get there and it'll all be worth it when you get your BFP.

Sam - Hows Amy?  hows life as a mum treating you?  managed to get into a routine yet?

Sammi - I'm not at ISIS hon so won't see you (I just post here to confuse everyone!).  When you get your schedule let me know your estimated EC dates cos I reckon we're gonna be very close together!  Hope the pill isn't making you feel too grotty.

Lisa - Its a shame that you have to wait till May to get a reply to your emails, but at least it gives you time to sort out the bloodtests and copies of paperwork I guess so you are all ready to go when you've made your decision as to which clinic.

Rachel - how're you feeling?  shame about the dress, but like the others said you'll be able to get yourself some lovely maternity clothes instead soon.

Julia - how are things with you?  are you going to find out the sex?  is James excited?

Em - sorry to hear boarding is not going so well for Ben with the snorer in his room.  Might be a blessing in disguise though as I know you really want him home but feel it has to be his decision, this snorer might just make him change his mind!

Cath - glad to hear the new job is going well, despite the lighting.  Hope your head is better now.

Loui - how are you?  How did DH take the results from barcelona?  hope the ARGC consultation goes well on friday and they are able to give you some hope.

Jojo - loved that post  

Well the DR is going ok, does taste awful when you get it down the back of your throat though!  Didn't realise how stressed I've been in the build up to starting until I had a bit of a breakdown yesterday evening after burning the dinner!  poor John!  its only gonna get worse    in my defense yesterday was a poop day, got stuck in traffic on the way back from bourn due to an accident so then it was a real rush to get to work on time, really busy afternoon at work then had to dash straight off to the dentist (who is swedish and when he asked me if I was on any medication didn't understand what i said and kept asking me what was wrong with me "what was my sickness"   ), got trapped in the car park cos it said my ticket was invalid so had to wait around while they sorted out getting the barrier raised remotely cos all the staff had already gone home!  then off to tesco, and then after all that i burnt the dinner!  Oh well, Jimmy Carr tonight so this evening should be better!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Tricksy - PUPO girl, keep relaxing and being positive  

PiePig - d/regging can play up with your hormones so that's your perferct excuse ... Sorry you had such an annoying day, hope today is better.

Cleo - thinking about you. Have you heard about your blood results?

Rivka x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Lisa - my local GP couldn't offer the cmv test so I had it done at ISIS - I'm sorry but I can't remember how much it cost . You may not need to have it done for the Czech Republic clinics if they think the same way as Barcelona. At the moment there is only a link between cmv+ sperm being transferred to the pregnant woman not cmv+ eggs. So, at Barcelona they only check sperm donors.

DH was sad when I told him the results. He asked me whether I told any of you about the results and I lied and said no because him being told the truth would not help keep his stress levels down and he would be very, very, very embarrassed. Please, if he does come to the Meet, please, please, please don't mention anything to DH - and please don't tell your DH's too, because my DH will know if someone starts talking to him about sperm test results   

What sucks is that the usual sperm tests are normal - it's only because we have had embies that have not reached blasts that the Spanish Dr. wanted to investigate Male Factors (MF). While the semen analysis gives info about count, motility and shape it does not provide any info about the genetic quality of the sperm or whether the DNA is intact. And ultimately, it does not matter how good or poor the semen analysis, the sperm will be able to fertilise an egg, the embryos will cleave, but without a healthy genetic profile, the embryos won't continue to develop to blastocyst.

Some causes of poor genetic profiles cannot be treated and so donor sperm has to be used. If damage is caused by 'free radicals' a change in lifestyle and a diet designed to protect against oxidative stress may help reduce the levels of damage in some cases - by taking 1 g each of vits C and E daily for example (DH's dose is now upped to this from 200 mg and 400 mg respectively. Younger eggs are much more efficient at DNA repair of defective sperm than older eggs - so we would have a better prognosis if my eggs are not poor quality (Gidon thinks mine are poor quality, although this is *only * based on our embies failing to get to blast, not taking into account this newly discovered MF too).

One way round all this may be to aspirate the sperm directly from the testees, although opinion is divided on whether sperm in testees is already damaged. Our Spanish Dr. has asked us to wait until we get the results from DHs blood karyotype test (chromosomal analysis) before we look at prognosis. However, his FISH test was normal (looks at just 5 chromosomes in 100 sperm, but cannot be generalised to all 23 chromosomes, and if that particular sperm is normal you can't then use it to fertilise an egg). We can have one further test which costs £2,000 in Barcelona which looks at each stage of sperm development but again our Spanish Dr. doesn't want to do anything until the blood karyotype results ae through.

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - sweetie, i cant believe what is going on for you - you must be really struggling to keep sane hunny - i hope that your bloods being high is a good sign and that there will be a wonderful outcome out of all this - wish i could give you the biggest hug   hope seeing Tricksy helps you today darlin - thinking of you  

Tricksy - would love to see dh's version of raspberry and ripple settling in, sounds hilarious; maybe at the next meet up?  

Sam2007 - how are you? did you go to the docs about your period or has it settled down now? how is Amy?  

Sammij - i could say i feel bad that you feel bad that i feel bad, but i wont   

Piepig - what a nightmare day you had, not a good start to d/regging; i used to suck on a tic tac after sniffing, just took that nasty taste away; as for ds, i just want him to be happy  

Rivka - hope you are feeling a little brighter today hun; dreams can be so hurtful cant they?  

Cath - sounds like you had a nice w/e - are you starting to feel better? i dont seem to be having any problems with the Xenical, hope they are working! i have lost 2 pounds this week  

Lisa - sorry you keep having to wait for things, its a nightmare isnt it! is it easy enough to transfer your notes from isis? would you be able to go back to isis at a later date if you wanted to? i ask cos a freind of mine suggested me moving clinics or at least getting another clinics opinion on me cycling again, but all my notes are at isis and im not sure if you can come and go at different clinics or not?  

Shelley -     oh sweetie, i hope you feel better soon hun 

Right, i MUST get to the gym   , didnt get there last night cos when i got home from work dh had a go at me and completed deflated me   MEN

 everyone else


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

called ISIS first thing about gestone, they were supposd to get me prescription ready but haven't   gemma said that as i might come off it tomorrow after the blood test i'm best just to get 2 vials for them to keep me ticking over. So annoyed as they're really expensive. bet i'm not off it tomorrow either as they'll want to scan me again friday i'm sure. This is a bloody nightmare.

Spoke to her about poss ectopic pregnancy and they said they are quite concerned about it. Asked why it wasn't checked for and she said it could be too small to see on a scan at the moment. 

They are not happy about my levels they feel it is more worrying than the poss that this will have a happy ending. I feel fine in myself. No symptoms of a preg or ectopic, but apparently ectopic can take a while.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hunny     im afaid i dont have any answers; i dont know anything about ectopic or anything; all i know is that im thinking of you sweetie; sorry  

Love Em xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo -     I've texted you hun xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - I know what you mean about R&R, I was not strangely enough worried at all until yesterday morning when I had a bit of a panic whilst waiting for the phone call from Terry. We were very very lucky that both survived the thaw, and survived it well. Lets hope it means that they are strong little buggers and are digging away as I type!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cleo - What a nightmare for you!

Loui - Thanks for that explanation.  I remember reading once that once the sperm has fertilised the egg then the next two days of development are mainly down to the quality of the egg.  But from day 3 onwards the quality of the sperm comes into play and that any failure from this stage could well be down to the sperm.  I think this ties in with what you were explaining (yes?).  If so, I just wonder why clinics here are so quick to blame "poor egg quality" for IVF failure.  Why aren't the tests done over here.  Your poor dh - I can understand how he feels as it must have been a shock for him.

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

thanks for your comments about the dress - I will try to keep visioning myself in maternity wear to keep me out of the shops! 

Cleo - sorry that the ISIS aren't being very helpful at the moment   - I guess they have to be cautious about what they say to you, but would certainly second Rivka's advice to try and get a another opinion if you are worried about how things are proceeding with them.

Debs -   sorry about your bad day yesterday and hope that today makes up for it - I went to see Jimmy Carr last summer and he was really funny   - much better than I had expected in fact.

Tricksy - glad to hear you are taking it easy and that Si is looking after you properly.

Loui - thanks for explaining about your tests - if only the doctors could explain things so easily!  I hope   that when you hear back from your Spanish doctor that it is good news for you and DH and that they can help inform you what to do for your next cycle - promise that I won't breathe a word to your DH at the meet (I am sure none of us will).  I second Sam and it also makes me wonder that if they did these further tests on all males having fertility treatment over here, what percentage of them would also show up as having problems despite the basic ones coming up OK.  When we did the Foresight test's DH's hair sample showed up a couple of things which could be having an impact his sperm and the vitamin C and E were among others which were recommended for him to take. I'm really hoping that the vitamins and the fact he has significantly cut down on his alcohol intake the past few months may make the difference for us this time  . 

Cath - glad that your first day at work went well - the lighting sounds a bit of a pain though - will they let you sit anywhere else?

Shelley - sorry to hear that you have been feeling low recently   .  It's not that long now till your Consultation at the ISIS so hopefully you'll feel like your getting somewhere soon and you will be one of those girls walking around who is pregnant.

Cath/Rivka/Cleo/Loui/anyone else who can make it - any ideas on a time/venue for Thursday afternoon's dog walk?  I am easy with the time as am not working, but was thinking that the Gosbecks Archaeological site/Roman River Valley car park is an easy place to meet as I think there are a few entrances to Friday woods, but it's fine if anyone has any other suggestions. 

Lisa - thanks for your message - have pm'd you.

Emma - I saw your question to Lisa and legally we are all entitled to a copy of our medical records so it would not be a problem for you to request a copy of your notes (although there will be an admin fee).  You don't even have to tell them you are considering going elsewhere and I always think it is worth getting a second opinion about these things.  I have received fertility treatment at two other hospitals before the ISIS now and got copies of my notes both times - I may even go back to the Essex and Herts clinic if I need further treatment after this at least to get a 2nd opinion (fingers crossed not though) and have asked them to keep me on their books as a patient.

Well that's all from me now - may be back later,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Cleo -    what a right nightmare for you. Wish I could help in any way ... I still think the hospital should be looking at you, these are serious things you are talking about and you should be examined properly, not that they are better at CGH than ISIS, but at least a second opinion. 

Dog walkers - sorry can't make Thursday, I'm at work. But don't change because of me, I haven't got a dog, and you are all right that I should not run with a dog that pulls (although I'm sure I would have enjoyed it a lot).

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

Cleo -    I can't stop thinking about all what ur going through. I really hope things take a turn for the better. fingers crossed for u sweetie.

Rivka - Hope ur feeling brighter today, I hate dreams that linger with u through the day.

Emma - Hope ur ds gets a better nights sleep tonight. I hate it when the boys are with their dad for the 2 weeks in the summer. I know u want B to b happy but maybe the snorer will b a blessing in disguise.  

Tricksy - Hope u have ur feet up.  fingers crossed the 2ww goes quickly for u, Isaac was a   snuggle up tight R & R   

Piepig - I used to suck on a mint when I was sniffing. Good luck with the cycle.

Hi to all the other girlies, hope ur all well and things are going to plan for everyone.

Isaac is doing well, although he's gone bald, not just the patch on the back of the head, but on the top of his head. It started coming out in clumps and scared me so I rang the m/w and she said it was quite normal, never heard of that b4. I don't know how to make my pics small enough to post on here. If any1 can help I can email them to u and u could do it for me (I know I'm cheeky).  

Love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

JoJo - email me the pics hun and I'll do it for you if you like? Glad to hear that Issac is doing well. don't worry about the balding, my friends little girl had this but it soon grew back   I'm hoping that R&R snuggle in tight, I feel different about this cycle, can't really put my finger on it but I feel more positive too. we'll see, fingers crossed   

Cleo - It was good to see you today hun, I'm really glad you came round. Sorry it was such a mad house though!!! Everyone has now gone and I'm chilling on the sofa and thought that I'd better catch up on here. Although I havn't done anything today all of the madness has exhausted me!! Its so tiring doing nothing!! I hope you got on ok at Isis getting some more Gestone   

Rivka - Hope your feeling ok hun, not long til your scan now   

Rachel - Good to see that your still sane on your 2ww, just keep picturing the maternity frocks and it'll get you through until next week xx 

Sam - I really had no choice but to be forthright yesterday. I really paniced, like a panic attack   I am just so glad that they were all so lovely and it all got sorted out easily. 

Sorry its short but i really need to put my feet up and chill out for a bit. I think that as the house has been busy I feel like i#ve been busy which I havn't as Si has been running around me all day!! 

Catch you all later

Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. 

Tricksy - please please please can Dh reenact his stage show next time we all meet?   

Piepig - what a lousy day with all that running around. Hope you're able to relax a bit this evening. 

Shelley -   sorry you're having a tough time of it. It's hard to see people with kids or pg who are smoking etc. 

Rivka - how are you doing? 

Cleo -   glad you had a nice time with Tricksy. 

Sam07 - how are you and Amy? Has she had any more cranial osteopathy? 

Loui -    

Rachel - how's things with you? I would need directions to the place you're talking about for a walk as I haven't a clue on most places in COlchester. I'll try to google later though. It will just be me and HOney though as Daisy is being spayed Thursday. I finish work at 3 so could walk about 5 to give me time to get home and change and pick up Hon first. I hope to be finished earlier but can't guarantee it and may have to get DAisy on my way home. If earlier is better for everyone else, we'll join you next time. 

Not much from me. My uniform arrived today and thankfully fits so I don't have to order a 16   First proper shift tomorrow which will be interesting. Got to go now as dinner in the oven and I have chocs to make for a wedding order tomorrow.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies sorry bout my moaning yeasterday,i had a gream lastnight that i done a test prenancy test and it was positive,it felt so real so this morning i done one ,not just because of the dream but because off the way i was feeling aswell but unfortunatly i got a BFN it can all be so cruel ,i just have to re-sign myself to the fact that icsi is our only option.wish it would happen naturally but i cant see it happening.i would like to come on the dog walk to,as we are trying to socilise kia,but not sure were ur all meeting dont no where that is,but i will tell u all now kia may be abit of a nightmare so i dont mind if u all dont want me to come,only thing is i have got reflexology at 5pm thursday so if we go in the afternoon that would be good,if not no worries.

piepig,thanks for ur message,im getting stressed already and ive got weeks to go as yet,we are going to open evening tomorrow at isis,but just want the 9th to be here that way we will have abit more off an idea as to when it will all get started.sorry u had a bad day yesterday hope today was better,i broke down last night a just sobed in his arms did feel a little better but not much.well hope ur ok today and i would get some mints for after sniffing aswell.   

tricksy,thanks for ur text,i will try to pop round tomorrow but i have promised my grandad i would go see him and i want to do more socilising with kia tomorrow then get dinner done and then off to isis but i will try it would be lovely to see u,glad ur resting. 

cleo,glad u had a nice afternoon with tricksy today and im   real hard that u have better news tomorrow,i can not give u any advice as i dont no anything about itall but i really hope and   that everything is ok ,how is rich  doing?well take care hunny.   

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

Jo - good to hear alls well with your and Issac and your minds at rest now about the balding  

Cleo -     Maybe you should get your GP to refer you to the early pregnancy unit if you don't get better answers tomorrow,  I don't know what to say but i'm thinking of you    

Tricksy - Glad your chilling and enjoyed your day with Cleo 

Emm - Well done on the weight loss hun you must be thrilled - do you think its down to the pills or your gym work?  Hows things this week without DS?  Ditto what Rachel said about the notes they just get copies done but i know they quoted £35 to Loui for photocopying them I'm gonna ring them this week to find out prices on blood tests etc.,

Julia - How are you?

Rachel - Have you been resting today or out and abut

Loui - The czech clinics do want a CMV test from me so i will rng isis tomorrow and find out how much it is........It will probably be cheaper for me to fly to Czech to have it done there    Thanks for the info about the sperm results it does make you wonder doesn't it whether it might be down to the sperm and not our eggs   Hope you get better results and you don't have to pay out all that money for more, Where DH is concerned don't worry lips are sealed    Good luck for Friday let us know how you get on.

Piepig - Good what a horrible day you had, its no wonder you had a meltdown with the dinner,  hope you enjoy Jimmy Carr where are you seeing him?

Shelley - Sorry your feeling down with all the waiting............it really does get you down     Hope you feel better soon

Rivka - 6 days to go..........tomorrow    

Well thats it from me folks...........no news still waiting  
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

thanks for your concern. I guess the fact that i feel fine is making me not worry. I'm going to my dr on thursday anyay so i will see if they can help at all. Went to get gestone today from ISIS and they charged me £20 for 2 vials   then gemma said that Kadva wouldn't be signing my prescription til wed pm and was paying 20 quid alright! I said well i haven't got much choice have i and she walked off   They have known since thursday that i wanted a prescription!!!


Tricksy - thankyou so much for today. Your DH made a fab lunch! really helped.

Rivka - thanks for your pm's hun   you sgould be worrying about you hun. hope you're ok??

Wilsons - sorry for you test hun, its a real kick in the teeth. I hated testing, even when we got a positive i didn't want to test.

Dogwalkers - there is a fab walk across the road from me with a river and a large woods. Just a suggestion. Not sure i could go to friday woods as i know some of the kids from my school play there and i don't think they would understand if they saw me out. or what about highwoods??

So sorry for the lack of personnals and all the me posts. You have all been fab, sorry i haven't been there for many of you recently.

Love to all

cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - It was good to see you, I really enjoyed chatting. Si makes a great roll, he want to know what your order is for tomorrow   <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F13%255F16%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Shelley -







I'm sorry your having such a hard time at the moment hun, life is so so cruel and its so hard to cope sometimes. I'm glad that you could have a snuggle with G and have a cry together. Not long now hun til you start, then you will feel like something is happening and it will be better for you. At the moment you are in limbo land and totally out of control. Chin up shell  

Lisa - I hope that you get some replies soon from Czech, why does everything seem to take so long with infertility, its a nightmare isn't it. I really you can take that next step soon. It might well be cheaper, all joking aside, to fly our there and have the tests done. tests in the UK are so expensive. Hope your ok hun??









Cath - Good luck with you 1st proper shift tomorrow, I'm sure that you will be fine. Its a lot of staff you've got to look after there. Your great though, and you'll be fine  Have the tablets started kicking in yet? I hope that your feeling just some benefit now and its helping, even if just a little

Well I did get my snooze this afternoon, I crashed on the sofa for an hour but I'm still shattered!! I feel fine, just a few little crampings that are perfectly normal I think. I havn't got a huge appetite which is strange for me  I'm getting on really well doing the Gestone jabs myself, no pain at all. The Clexane ones are hurting more than the Gestone  Si took me down to Crop this evening, I was only allowed to give her carrots and he was doing the rest, she was a little cow-bag and really played Simon up!! Hopefully she's better in the morning, if not I can see Daddy getting tough!!

Ok guys, I'm off for tonight, I'll catch up with you all again tomorrow

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

Cleo - take care of yourself hun. Hope you get some answers soon. How rude of ISIS to behave like that with you   as if they don't know what you're going through.

Shelly -   for the waiting around, it is hard, you feel like nothing is happening, and the testing thing is so cruel often. But take courage, you're starting very soon and then you'll know you're doing something and geeting closer to your goal.

Cathie - good luck with your first shift! Hope your team are nice and work not too hectic. Don't work too hard in the kitchen!

Tricksy - sorry gestone is painful (I never had it so can't say anything useful). You're a brave girl doing them yourself. Keep relaxing and letting H look after you.

Rachel - how are you feeling? Relaxing, I hope.

Loui - of course we'd never say anything. Hope getting more information means you'll know better what to do with next tx.

Lisa -   all that waiting around is a real pain. Hope things start moving in early May when the English speaking dr is back in Czech.

I get tired very easily nowadays, and tonight have a headache as well, now already knackered so will probably go to sleep soon. I don't really get sick but sometime feel sick, but then other times I eat a lt, so there's no rhyme no reason. 

Good night everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - sounds like you are haveing pg symptoms hun - try and relax and not to worry, not long til your scan - thinking of you  

Lisa/Rachel - thanks for the advice on getting paperwork - had a chat with dh and he wants to do another cycle at isis and we do have a frostie there 

Lisa - just want to send you a big hug, cos you always seem to be waiting for something      

Rachel - hope your resting up and not stressing too much in the 2ww  

Jojo- thanks for what you said about ds, he seems to have settled the last few nights - i get a lovely text each night telling me he loves me   bless him - how are you after having Issac? a c-section isnt very nice - i had to have one with ds.....hope your recovering well  

Cleo -  

Julia - hope you are ok sweetie  

Right off to the gym again - think that not drinking alcohol, cutting back on cheese and fats and taking the xenical seem to be doing something all though im not so sure that i wouldnt have lost 2pounds without the tablets - whatever they are keeping me off the bad stuff  

Have a good day - its pouring here! - im taking dh out to the mataniee at the wolseley today of laurel and hardy, hope its good!

See ya
Em x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps - think we are in need of another bubble blowing session - no one has blown mine for ages


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Em - thanks for saying you think these are symptoms, you have been there so you know what you're talking about! Fingers crossed... Well done on the 2lb loss, so quickly! I'm sure keeping off alcohol and going to the gym is making you healthier generally, you sound more cheery lately, so keep up the good work  

Rivka x


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

Em - I blew some and you're now ending in 7, is that what you like?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - You are doing so so well. losing 2lb is great and no grog for a week is even better    I'm glad to hear that ds is settling down and bless him for texting you each night, your lucky to have such a thoughtful son, he obviously loves you very much   

Cleo - Thinking of you today hun, not sure if its just the blood test your having done. Si is at Tesco now getting us some nice rolls for lunch   You've left your Red Bush container here too so don't hunt for it!! See you later 

Julia - Enjoy your reflexology today, see you later too   

This cycle for me is really strange. I am trying to visualise more and this morning I woke up feeling exciting and immediatley felt like they had been very busy at work overnight    I know, I think that I'm losing the plot, never had feelings like this before, its very strange. 

I am taking it easy, especially for me   We went to do Crop this morning and she was a lot better behaved and didn't need telling off. I'm only allowed to observe but at least I can go and see her. I am itching to sweep and mop the floors but I know that Si will go mental if I do it, so I'll be good and wait for him to come back. I feel really lazy though asking him to do things when I'm sat on my **** doing nothing    Washing needs to go on too!! 

We are having Sky installed today as we have finally given Virgin the heaveho, I hope it stops raining for them, I wouldn't fancy being up a ladder in the peeing rain   lets hope they turn up   Tomorrow my Mum is coming over for lunch and then on Friday we are driving down to Swindon for the Badminton Horse Trials. We are just going to chill on Friday and then its the X-Country on Saturday and Show Jumping on Sunday. There are loads of places to sit down and on Sat we will probably be plotted up by the water jump for most of the day, so I will be able to take it easy and have plenty of rest stops    Can't wait  

Hope that everyone else is ok??

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. It's quiet in work so I am able to pop on here a bit more today. Feel v odd being in a uniform as it was only introduced last year so in 14 years working I've never had to wear one before. Dh says he likes a woman in uniform though so not all bad  

Em - sorry I forgot to say well done on the 2lb in my last post. That's great, and going to the gym and cutting out alcohol will make things easier in the long run too. Ds sounds a sweetie sending you texts every night.

Tricksy - visualisation is supposed to be really good. My counsellor recommended it last year. Hope sky turn up.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I rang Sky and was told they will be here between 12-3, 10 mins later the engineer rang and said they will be here between 3-5 so goodness knows but at least it sounds like they are coming


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - yey! The Sky man is coming! I've always wanted to go to Badminton 

Angel - your DS sounds like an absolutely gorgeous boy sending you a lovely text each night. What a great mummy you are! If I could find the 'we are not worthy' icon that bows down with both arms outstretched I would give you a hundred!!! Well done on the weight loss too. DH say's the worst cheeses are the soft ones  (sadly my favourite).

Cathie - what does your uniform look like? You poor thing! Does Si have to wear one too? Are you able to walk tomorrow? Not sure whether the weather will be any good  

Cleo - thinking of you  

Rachel     - how are you doing?

Rivka - all your symptoms sound good to me!

Shelley - I did a test this month and it is so hard when you get a bfn    . However, when you have your IVF it will be a BFP - hooray!

If we are to dog walk I am happy to go to the Archeological Park as it sounds like most people know there. However, a friend is taking me to IKEA tomorrow and I don't know what time we will be back yet. Looks like the weather is going to be pants though and so we may call it off tomorrow anyway so perhaps we should find an alternative day? 

loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo the Sky Man came and its all done and dusted now.

Ok Simon and I have been thinking and having a chat and we are going to have a curry night round here on Saturday 7th June <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D26%252F26%255F13%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Everyone is welcome, we will make a Lamb Saag Curry, Fish and Prawn Curry and Pilau Rice. Cleo is going to bring a Pavlova and I will probably make a Veggie Curry to for you non fish/meat peeps. If you want to bring anything then feel free!!!

Just let me know who is coming









Tricksy & Chubby Hubby
Cleo & R
Little Mo & G


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - oh gosh - I can't make it   - it's DH's mother's birthday that day, AND WE HAVE TO go to her birthday meal in the evening. 

Loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quickie from me.

Tricksy and Tricksyschubbyhubby, Thank you both so much for having me round today. I hope I did not overstay my welcome, time just flew by. Lunch was fab, thanks! 

Cleo, I hope your results and consultation go well this afternoon, and you get some answers. Please let us know how you get on. 

Will do a bigger post later.

I am looking forward to the curry night already! Tricksy, can you add it to the list of dates please? Also could you put down my next scan on Tuesday 27 May? Thanks.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

6th May - Rivka 1st Scan 









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









9th May - Shelleys 1st Appt at Isis <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









10th May - Tricksy Test Date  

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/cathiebattersby









27th May - Little Mo 20 week scan -









7th June - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D26%252F26%255F13%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Curry Night at Tricksy & ChubbyHubbys









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes on holibobs









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








Our BBQ Meet up - Location TBC









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - curry night sounds fab. I'll need to check if we can make it but if we can do you want me to do a veggie thing? 

Have fun with sky.

Loui - the uniform is just a navy blue thing with a pale blue shirt, silly neck tie thing and epaulettes.   Bit like school uniform. How are you doing?

The archaeological park sounds good for a walk though I'm not sure where it is and google didn't help much. I know where Gosbecks road is. I'm happy to wait until the next one if timings aren't right though. I'm only working two days next week so am pretty flexible then.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - It was good to see you today, sorry about the madness with the Sky people here!! Si does make a mean roll   today and yesterday have gone so quickly with having people round, its been really nice, and of course you didn't overstay your welcome  

Cath - That'll be great if you and M can come too, yep your welcome to bring a veggie thing with you, you never know it might be warm enough to sit outside.............yeah right!!!!! 

Cleo - Thinking of you hun


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, is there any news yet? Hope you are okay, we are thinking about you. xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia - Don't worry, she's ok. Still none the wiser. She has still got to go for her scan tomorrow. I'll pm you xxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me as I drove to Watford to see a friend today and got stuck in traffic on the way home  .  Still at least I was sat down so taking it fairly easy physically I suppose and had a nice day with my friend - she has two lovely children aged 3 and 4 so am now left hoping this will be me one day soon.

Cath - 5 pm tomorrow is fine.  The entrance to Gosbecks park is on the same road as Colchester Zoo so quite easy to find - off the first roundabout as you enter Colchester on the B1022 off Maldon Rd (where the zoo is on and on the same side of the road as the zoo just about a mile further towards Colchester) and on the junction with Cunobelin way - I'll PM you my mobile (and anyone else who wants it) but it is pretty easy to find.

Loui - just had  a look at the weather and you are right it does look pants but will be back in work next week so if you can make it I am happy to give chance it and just make it a short one if the weather is awful?  What do you think?

Cleo - What a pain about your prescription with the Isis   .  I am not sure where you live for a possible walk near you tomorrow but is the above OK for you and far enough for you not to bump into your school kids - otherwise Highwoods would be fine again.

Shelley - sorry you are still feeling down  .  I hope you can brave the weather though and can come tomorrow too - don't worry about your dog, I am sure she will be fine.

Rivka - sorry you can't make it tomorrow but now the evenings are lighter maybe we should make it a regular thing and arrange one after work in a couple of weeks, say 6-7ish and hopefully you could come then?  Thinking about it, it would probably be better for you if it is after your scan anyway so we know a walk will be OK (and no holding leads necessary!).

Tricksy - glad you've been taking it easy.  Hope the cramping yesterday was a sign of your little embies burrowing in   ! I haven't got any symptoms at all but that is probably just as well as I have a tendency to over analyse everything so would only get stressed if I did.  Well done for all your visualisation though - I wish I could be so good but one minute I am fine and positive and the next thinking I have no chance at all.  Thanks ever so much for the invite but I can't make the 7th I'm afraid as it is DH's birthday that weekend so he has invited  a few of his friends over to us.  The fish and prawn curry sounded lovely though.

Emma - sounds like you are doing well with the weight loss and all your hard work at the gym - hopefully then it won't be too long before you can have your next cycle - any goal for when that may be?

Lisa - have you found out about those tests yet?  Hopefully the ISIS can fit you in soon for them.

Anyway must go - time to make tea.  Hello to everyone I have missed.

Love Rachel xxx

PS - Dogwalkers - I apologise in advance for my dog but he is due to go to the dog groomers tomorrow morning and usually comes out very 'poodlefied' and sometimes has his hair done stood up on end in a very un masculine manner! - we usually keep him very scruffy but as poodles don't malt it is a bit of a necessity and the dog groomer just hasn't taken the hint too well about his hairdressing style  .


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

sorry i haven't posted sooner but felt very tired today so had a lay down. had a lovely day with tricksy, her hubby and julia. Lunch was fab again Tricksy's chubby hubby, you have more than earnt a chocolate pavalova!! 

I called into ISIS on my way back but results weren't in so they they called me about 5.20. They have risen again to 58,000 they don't know what it means. They took progesterone too and said it was high which didn't indicate an ectopic but they couldn't be certain. They told me sometimes you can be quite far gone b4 you see a heartbeat. i did say that what they could see had been getting smaller and she said, well i don't want to get your hopes up and if i feel faint, dizzy or get stabbing pains i must call an ambulance straight away! 

So yes tonight i felt like i really had hit rock bottom. I daren't let myself think a miracle could happen as i know what they saw but part of me thinks well something must be going on as my hcg levels are rising. I get scanned again on friday.

This is getting very hard now, i feel quite low and exhausted with it all.

Dog walkers - dh says he would rather i didn't go dog walking for a humber of reasons really; in case i really have a viable preg and the dog pulls like mad or if i collapse on you all and have to go to hosp. Sorry would have liked the company.

DH off tomorrow and friday now though which he is pleased about as i think he thinks i'm going to need rushing to hospital. I just hope i get some answers on friday, but i bet i don't. off to the drs tom too.

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

just bobbing in to give you some  's cleo + i will be thinking of you come friday  

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ah Cleo, I am so so sorry that your none the wiser, no wonder your feeling the strain now, it must be so hard for you both. I'm glad that R has got the next couple of days off with you and I just hope and pray that you get some answers soon. what a nightmare.

Take care hun, you know where I am if you want to talk     

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Ohhhhhh hun i don't know what to think so god knows how you must be feeling, thinking,  it just seems like there must be something going on so i'm praying that Friday you see that heartbeat    You and Dh must be going through hell at the moment and i'm thinking of you    

love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy -Sorry i  Forgot to say we can't make the 7th for your do were on holiday 

Lisa xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - sorry you are none the wiser,   for a hb on friday and an end to all this stress and uncertainty.

Tricksy - I can make the 7th provisonally, DH can't for 2 reasons....1) he hates curry   2) he is working anyway!

Hope everyone else is OK

xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies moany minnie here again   

cleo,hunny omg u and r are really gouing through it at the moment but there must be something going on in there well we r all    that u finally get some good news,im thinking of u so much wish there was something i could do for u,ru to take some more time out off work ?think it wolud be a good idea,well u no im here.  

tricksy ,me and greg r up for the curry nite but i normally only have a korma so is the one ur cooking very hot as me and are not that kean on hot ones?do u want us to bring anything?what lovely evening that would be,soory i couldnt make it today wish i could as it sounds like u all hasd a nice afternoon.glad ur resting.  


hi to everyone else,we went to the open evening at isis tonight and it was good to go and have a look around,they are all so nice there,but heard some ladies moaning about boto,glad we are not seeing him,think it really helped greg shame we dont have any meets before we start treatment as i think it may be good for greg to talk to some guys that have been through this all before,think he is really starting to feel scared about it all,but he really paid attention to what was being said we had a few qestions and they where all answered ,think it just really helped.im feeling abit better today.i brought the wii fit the otherday and got it all set up today its really good and keeps u fit.well im off now hope ur all ok.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Shelley - Glad you had a good opening evening at Isis,  you both must feel like somethings happening now and thats probably why DH is feeling scared as it all seems real now,  I know when i was waiting for my 1st one i was bricking it but things are always better than you imagine and as you say the staff are all lovely at Isis so you'll both be fine 
Now tell me about the Wii fit does it give you exercises to do or is it just for weighing and that i saw it advertised and it looked really good i fancy getting one 

Emm - Well done on your weight loss your doing really well,  do you find the gym ok on your back?  Thanks for the hugs about me always waiting hun    I feel like i spend my whole life waiting sometimes 

Rivka - 5 more days    

Cath - Hows the new job?

Rachel - How are you feeling?  Any OCD symptoms kicking in yet?

Deb - How are you getting on with your sniffing?  How was Jimmy Carr?

Cleo - Thinking of you    Hope you get some answers tomorrow  

Tricksy - Glad you've got that good PMA going on there - will you be testing early this time or hanging it out till test day? Are you still housebound?  Shame about the curry night.........mind you i don't eat curry anyway    


Had a bit of a crappy time at work yesterday,  I was supposed to get a bonus but i've now found out that i've missed out on it by 2 months!!!   I haven't been there long enough so not very happy about that    

Well its my day off today...........Woooooooohooooooooooooooo!!!  Had my bezzie mate and her little boy over after work yesterday had a really lovely evening and he's such a sweetie got some pressies to open but saving them for next week    Off to the shops in a minute.

Rigth better go and dry my hair
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quick one as at work and the new job doesn't give me the time on here I'm used to.

Cleo - it will be a shame not to see you later but I can totally understand you preferring to rest up and stay close to home. You have to look after yourself and dh at the mo.  

Lisa - just seen your post.   about the bonus. That's not fair! Could they not give it to you pro-rata for teh time you've been there?

must go.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

lisa,the wii fit is fab it dose ur bmi ur weight ur hieght ur centre of gravity ur fitness age and has loads of things to do i like the yoga and the more u do the more moves u unlock and get to do.so yes i think it isd worth it i was nackerd yesterday.hope u have a nice day shopping.cu soon.hunny.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - I'm not going to IKEA now so I will meet you at 5pm at Gosbecks.

Had a nightmare yesterday evening - I locked myself out of the house at 6.30 pm - DH is away on a course so couldn't help. As I had to stay at a friend's house my dog Holly was left in the house on her own .  Fortunately the locksmith came at 10 this morning and she wasn't too stressed. Oops. guess where I am going this morning - to get spare keys cut for my neighbours to keep for me!!!

Cleo - hoping that your scan goes well.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All,

Firstly this is being posted for JoJo, this is Isaac when he was about 2 weeks old. There is another pic but for some reason it didn't attach properly and didn't come through on Jo's email so I'll ask her to send it again and I'll put it up later. Isn't he totally yummy 










Cleo - I hope your having a nice day with dh and trying to relax, although I know that must be neon impossible 

Lisa - Bugger, you can't come  can't you come straight from the airport   For your boss too, he should give you a pro rata bonus, thats just not fair is it  oohhh Birthday coming up next week for you. Are you doing anything nice?? Have a nice day off today hun xx

Shelley - I can do a korma for you, don't worry. I don't eat hot currys either. You could bring some onion bhajis/samosa's or something like that if you like? The Wii sounds really good, we will have to have a keep fit class round at yours once a week <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F5%255F142%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Loui - Poor you being locked out. Your very restrained. I think that I would of had to of broken in, our dog would of got really upset being on here own. Thank goodness your in now. We have got spare keys at my Mums and my best mates, both of who are just around the corner. Its worth it just in case things like that happen.   We are off to Badminton tomorrow tomorrow, can't wait. We did Burghley last year but not been to 'Badders' before. I'll let you know what its like 

Cath - Whats your new job all about if you don't get enough time to browse FF all day   Just not good enough eh  

Rachel - How are you doing? hope that your keeping a sane head, only another week to go!! Its going to go quick for us both I think 

Debs - Glad that you can come to the curry night, shame hubby can't come though, mind you not much point if he hates curry  

OK I've gotta go, my Mum is coming round to lunch today and Si is busy preparing it in the kitchen so I'd better go and see if he needs a hand. I'm still not allowed to do anything though. I'm getting more used to it now!! I don't think that I want to go back to work at all









Curry Night
Tricksy & Chubby Hubby
Cleo & R
Little Mo & G
Cathie & M
Debs
Shelley & G


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo;
What a nightmare this is for you, Hope you see a Gideon on Friday so he can tell you whats going on. Praying for a heartbeat!!! Take care xx

Tricksy:
On the 2 week wait already that was quick. Hope your not going to mad.

Rivka:
How are you feeling any symptoms? Not long till your scan now.

Well we have now moved out of old house and are living with mum. The new house is being plastered so have to wait for that to dry out before we can paint. Hope to be in next week. But kitchen wont be done so it will still be a mess.

Sorry no time for more personals 

take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Cleo - While I am pleased your blood levels are still going up I am still really sad for you that things are still so inconclusive - I really hope your scan tomorrow brings more positive news and am still thinking of you and good luck at the doctors too  .  I completely understand about the dog walking thing as well but if you are in need of any company at any point just pm me and would be happy to meet up even if it is just for a coffee or something.

Shelley - glad that it went well at the open evening for you  .

Lisa - sorry it didn't go well at work yesterday   - that bonus would have come in handy for your trip to the Czech Republic and it seems a really mean decision of your company  .  Lots of OCD symptoms for me today - have been feeling quite crampy all morning so am praying it is not a sign that AF is on it's way but can't really believe it might be anything else as I have a horrible feeling this happened about the same time last time.  Still can only wait and see - the second week is always worse I think.  Have a nice day off today.

Loui - Sorry about your night yesterday - what a nightmare for you but lucky that your dog wasn't too distressed.  I'm glad you can still come later too - the weather is very changeable today (got caught out in a horrible shower this morning) so will pray for a sunny spell at 5 pm!  I still have your mobile number from the last meet and now have Cath's so we can always delay by 30 mins or something if it is raining at the time but will meet you there otherwise at 5.

JoJo - what a beautiful picture of little Isaac   (thanks Tricksy for posting it)- he looks perfect, you are so lucky.

Tricksy - I think my DH would disagree that I've ever got a completely 'sane' head but I'm not too bad considering thanks for asking!  You're having a really nice week off by the sound of things - I hadn't realised when I saw you at the ISIS last week that Si would be off all week with you too which must be really nice - unfortunately Mike has far less leave than me so is in work all this week so I'm having to entertain myself but it's still much better than being in work - I could get used to being a lady of leisure too!   .  Have a great day out at Badminton tomorrow.

Liz - congrats on your move and hope that it won't be too long before you're in your new place.

Hello to everyone else,

will try to get back on later,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz - glad you've managed to get part of the  move over and it sounds like lots of progress on the new one. 

Tricksy - It's like they expect me to earn my salary   What's that all about?   

Have fun at Badders.

Rachel - I'm going to pick Daisy up on my way home, apparently she's fine, so I should still be on for this evening. Just need to get rid of my migraine next.....

Twinges on the 2ww can mean good things as well as bad so   it's the good for you. 

Loui - how horrid to be locked out all night. I think I'd have had to break in as well, but I'm a wimp when it comes to the dogs.

Hopefully catch you and Rachel later. 

must go as I've just been told my shift is over


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I did a really long post earlier on (at work  ) and lost it  . So will try again ...

Cleo -   I'm not surprised all this stress is getting to you. Your blood results sound encouraging, I hope there's a positive end to the nightmare, and praying for a h/b for you tomorrow. 

Tricksy - enjoy your weekend! Hope the wait is not too difficult ...

Rachel - hope the wait is not too hard on you too, have you got enough nice books / DVDs etc. to keep you distracted? Good thing it's the weekend soon and H can be with you.

Shelley - glad you had such a good open evening, you'll see everyone at ISIS rae so friendly you'll feel welcome every time you come in. Not long before you start now!

Loui - poor you, getting stuck outside! Glad Holly wasn't too distressed.

Lisa - how mean they are at work  . Won't your line manager put a word in for you? Hope you hear from the English speaking dr soon (I remember you said he's back on the 5th?).

Liz - glad the move is going fine and hope you're in your own house soon, in the meantime mum can help with DD  

Jo - Isaac is a cutie, you are so lucky.

Cathie - how's the new job going?

I am not sure about my symptoms - never am, actually. I had strong headaches for the last couple of days but now they're gone. Instead had very bad constipation yesterday (sorry tmi) which I read could be common in pregnancy. But then it's so hard to know, these things can happen anyway without being pg. Boobs still look bigger than usual, but not really sore. 

Today is my last full day at work before the weekend! Tomorrow I'm working only half the day and then meeting a friend for lunch. Will need to do some freelance work at home over the weekend, but hopefully just a few hours. I want some nice weather on this Bank Holiday, teh forcast for Monday says 20 degrees, wow!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya

I rang Isis this morning and been quoted £35 for a copy of my notes and lots of money for the blood tests i need done    also they have said that they can scan me on behalf of the Czech clinic so thats good (for a charge of course)  
I'm still pee'd about my bonus at work my boss is being really supportive and has told the MD that he's not happy about it but the MD is saying its down to a tax scheme and that out parent company is in Italy and its them that set the rules...........not sure if i believe that..........i just think its a bit mean.  Still i suppose i can't miss it if i never got it    

Jojo - Issac is so scrummy what a lovely photo bless him   

Shelley - Saw the Wii's out today but their all sold out,  the package was the Wii and the Wii fit it was £250.00 but i'm saving for my next ivf maybe later in the year i'll get one,  its sounds great.

Tricksy - Did you have a nice lunch with your Mum?  Curry evening we can't even come from the airport as were not back till the next day     Having a bit of a birthday week really starting on Saturday,  going to Bluewater S is buying me a pressie over there and then were doing something every night (apart from Sunday when i am a footie widow again)  Have a great weekend away at Badminton  
How you feeling - ok?

Cleo - good luck tomorrow   

Rivka - enjoy you day with your friend tomorrow hopefully that will keep your mind of things for a while - sorry about the constipation 

Rachel/Cath/Loui - Enjoy your dog walk today

Liz - Glad the move is all going well and that you can soon move in to your new home 

Loui - How awful being stuck out all night i think i would have gone into overdrive meltdown if that was me.

Ta ta for now
Lisa xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

How did the dog walking go this evening? I hope that those who went had a lovely time. 

Lisa, I am sure you are going to have a wonderful birthday week. A friend of mine has a birthday week, and for the whole week she decides what goes, where to go, what to eat, and her hubby has to do everything for her. It sounds lovely but unfortunately she has to do the same back for him when it is his birthday! £35 is a bit steep for a bit of photocopying - they know how to make their money, don't they. Still, it is glad that they can help whilst you are getting treatment abroad. 
Louie, oh you poor thing, getting locked out. That is my worst nightmare. Fortunately we cannot shut our front door without the key which I am glad about. Glad your dog was okay when you rescued her this morning. 

Jo, thanks for sending the photo of Isaac via Tricksy, he is absolutely gorgeous, I bet you are a very proud mummy! 

Shelley, well done on getting the Wii Fit thing. I have heard that it is good. Have fun! Not long not until your consultation! It is a shame that hubbies don't have a board like this to chat, as I am sure they would get a lot of benefit from chatting with other men in the same situation. I hope your DH does not get too stressed about it.

Tricksy, how was lunch today with your mum? I hope you had a nice day. Is ChubbyHubby worn out from looking after you yet? He is such a star! Have a lovely weekend. I hope the rain stays away for you.

PiePig, how are you getting on with the sniffing? Any side effects yet? I hope all is going well.

Cathie, your uniform sounds very smart. Are you getting used to it now? Sorry to hear about the bad lighting and the migraines/headaches. That doggy day at the pub sounds like fun. Shame I don't have a dog - do they do a cat competition?  

Liz, sounds like you have been really busy with the moving. I bet you will be relieved when you are all settled in your new house. Did the problem with your DH get sorted out or is it still outstanding? Hope all is ok with you.

Rivka, hope time is going by quickly for you and I hope the side effects are good ones.

Rachel, I hope the wait is not dragging for you too. Isn't it funny how a 2 week holiday can go by in a blink of an eye, yet the 2 week wait can seem like a lifetime!

Cleo, I hope tomorrow brings some better news for you, will be thinking about you.

Sorry to everyone I have missed. 

I am winding myself up in this pregnancy. Have been having lower abdominal pain over the last couple of days on and off which I have been trying not to think about. The Doppler thing that I bought is crap and does not even pick up my own heartbeat so that is no help! I just want it to be October!

Have a nice evening everyone. 

Julia xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jojo - Issac is soooooo gorgeous - what a beautiful picture of him - sending big cuddles to him    

Lisa - honestly your work are a rotten lot, that sounds so unfair   - hope you are ok   - as for the gym, i cant run on the treadmill cos of my back and i get a few pains in it but so far its not been to bad  

Cath - i hope work is ok hun and you are enjoying it, how are you feeling in yourself? better i hope xx

Rivka - i can understand your concern hun, this is a stressful time for you, i so hope all works out for you, not long until your scan hun       

Tricksy - glad your resting up, how are you getting on with sky? did you get sky plus to? you will have plenty of time to watch it when r&r are growing inside   hope your ok   ps dont think we can make the 7th either  

Cleo - thinking about you all the time hunny    

Loui - you poor thing being locked out - i would have been crying my eyes out if it was me   im glad your doggy was ok - thank you for your lovely words about my ds   ps i loooooove ikea - perhaps we can organise a meet that incorporates a visit there?  

Rachel - i hope you are not doing too much hun, when is test day??      for a bfp xxx

Shelley - glad you are enjoying the wii fit - i was going to buy it but wasnt sure how it worked - do you have to stay on the board to do the excercise then?? sorry im  

Sam2007 - how are you? hope things are ok

Liz - hope things arent too stressful living with your mum, too women in the kitchen can be disatorous    hope you and little Faith are ok, have you seen Ruth lately? cant believe Thomas will be 1 tomorrow  

My boy is back again tomorrow   really looking forward to seeing him, at least i will have him home for 3days with the bank holiday   

Must go, need to spend time with my dh - he has been busy out in the garden preparing the area for the patio around the conservatory. Oh and we had a surprise yesterday - my step-daughter and her boyfriend came around last night and her boyfriend asked dh if he could have a quiet word and he asked dh if he could ask my sd if she would marry him   he sweet is that? i thought that was a really lovely gesture - especially as dh dosent see his dd a huge amount  

Anyway love to all
Byezee bye
Em


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

hope everyone is well

4th day of DR and I haven't noticed any symptoms yet!  I hope its working  

Cleo - will be thinking of you tomorrow, I won't text as I know its probably a stressful day for you and I don't want you to feel you have to reply, but I really hope they see a h/b     

hope everyone who went for the dog walk had a lovely time

xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry Emma, I missed you out  

Hope you are okay and have a lovely long weekend with your son. We must arrange a date for that cheese scone soon


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

h everyone just a quick one as its late.

cleo.hunny i will be thinking off u tomorrow and hoping and   its all good news,i will be at work alday if u get a chance or one  off the others if ur not up to it but i would love to no how u got on i will be thinking off u hunny.  

well i can explan why i haver been feeling crap all week af arrived today and i have been in alot off pain had reflexology thinking it would help but oh no this time i will have to grin and bear it but i have my hot botbot,which is helping abit.and i highly recomend the wii fit its fab.well im off to bed to nurse my poorly tummy.I ONLY HAVE 7 MORE DAYS TILL I TAKE THE ROAD TO BECOMING A MUMMY.lots off love to u all.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel and Cath - thanks so much for the dog walk - Gosbecks was beautiful wasn't it! Cath - I hope Daisy is recovering well from her op. Good luck both of you at the dog show on Monday.

Cleo - I'm   that you get good news today.

PiePig - it may be too soon to get symptoms  . Is your AF coming soon?

Angel - really pleased that DS is home this weekend. Your soon-to-be son in law is very sweet! 

Shelley - I'm pleased to see that you are thinking positively about things again - only a week to go - woohoo!

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - it probably is too soon for symptoms, just kinda hoped I'd feel a bit different so i knew it was working.  No idea when AF is coming as I don't know how this really works, just that i'll bleed sometime in the next couple of weeks hopefully.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - try not to worry too much - i remember when i was d/regging that i said to dh i dont think its working cos i dont feel any different and he said 'beleive me, its working!!!' - think i was having more sypmtoms than i realised   - im sure you are doing just great  

Cleo - thinking of you today hun -    

Julia - that cheese scone sounds yummy - not sure how the xenical may react to it though    

Right housework to do!

Be back later
Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel = I was the same on d/r. Said I didn't notice anything but dh did   3 days with ds will be great. And v sweet of sd's boyfriend to ask permission. 

Debs - I don't think the side effects on the sniffing are as drastic as the injection one. If you're getting the horrid taste then you're getting enough of the drug and the rest will fall into place.

Cleo - thinking of you today hun  

Loui /Rachel - thanks again for the walk yesterday. It was lovely, apart from when Hon disappeared   I didn'tknow about that place so will go up with the dogs again as somewhere different and not far to drive to. 

Lisa - hope you have a great birthday week. Can't believe £35 for copying the notes, though it's worth it. 

Shelley -   for having a horrible af. Hope she's kinder to you today.

Julia - are you going to see a doc/midwife about the pains to put your mind at rest? 

Tricksy - thanks for posting the pic of Isaac. Jojo - he's gorgeous. 

Day off today   which is good as I'm shattered. Lots of choc to make for the various markets this weekend but can take it a little easier.  Daisy is doing ok after her op. She was completely out of it last night so we let her sleep in the bed, then she got all awake at 5   Think she'll be fine now. 

Must go as dh needs the pooter.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Cath/Loui - it was lovely seeing you both (plus dogs) yesterday, although Loui I apologise again for choccy's over amorous ways towards Holly and feel very  

Loui - good luck again for today   and let us know how the appointment goes.

Cath - looking forward to seeing you Monday hopefully and inspecting some of those chocs you are making today.

Cleo - will be thinking of you today  .

Rivka - will keep my fingers crossed for a good bank holiday weekend too - 20 degrees will do very nicely!  Hope you have a nice weekend and don't spend too much of it working and then by the time it is over you will have your scan!!!  

Lisa - £35 sounds a bit steep   for your notes especially if the ISIS are going to be still doing some scans for your Czech clinic but I suppose you don't have much choice really. Hope Steve gets you a lovely pressie at Bluewater - we may be going there tomorrow morning too so will text you if we are.

Julia -   sorry that  you're worrying a lot at the moment about your pregnancy, but I am guessing abdominal pains are pretty normal at your stage - when is your next scan?  Maybe that will reassure you a bit.

Emma - Lovely news about your step daughter   - how exciting.  My 'official' test day is on 9 May but I will probably test a day early on the 8th as I have a wedding to go to on the 9th.  I'm taking it fairly easy for me but I actually find it really difficult to sit around and do nothing as I'm usually pretty active so am really now only just avoiding strenuous things like housework (not too much of a problem   ) and running which I usually do 2-3 times a week.  Either way though I am convinced that if it is going to happen it will do anyway as most people at this stage won't even know they may be pregnant and carry on as normal, but don't want to have any regrets if I overdo things.

Hello to everyone else.  Off to take the dog out and then have the hairdressers this afternoon, but will try to get back on later.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Cleo -   thinking about you loads today, hope you get some positive news  .

Loui - good luck with your appointment  .

Lisa - ISIS sure knows how to make money ... But at least they're geeting it done for you. Hope Czech will be easier on the costs. Enjoy your birthday week, sounds lovely! Hope you get a nice pressie in Bluewater  

Tricksy - hope you had a nice lunch with mum, and enjoy the weekend at Bad. Hope 2ww is not driving you too mad ...

LIttle Mo -   about the worries, they never stop do they? When is your next mw appt? I hope she can put your mind at rest. About the doppler, I'm on the pg after loss board and a few of the girls there got dopplers, but very often they can't get any h/b at all, it is supposed to be difficult if you're not trained, so try not to worry too much hun.

Rachel - well done for taking it easy, I do understand how you feel because I get frustrated that I can't cycle to work and can't run, which I love doing, especially when you think about so many women who do everything nad have no problems. But we have to be extra careful, at least for peace of mind. It will be worth it in the end, and when we have our babies we'll be running around so much that we'll get fit again  

PiePig - I never had any side effects after a few days with d/regging, I guess it's different from each lady. When you start the scans it will be easier for you, because you'll get to see how things work, so hand on in there  

Em - have a lovely weekend with DS, and your future SIL sounds like a really sweet boy, I'm sure your H was chuffed. 

Digestion now okay, but was really tired after work yersterday and had a lot of headaches. I always feel much better in the mornings, but just get tired easily later on. I hope so much all these are positive signs   Finishing work soon and going for a lunch with a friend, she doesn't know (hardly anyone knows actually, except you girls, and my mum and dad and sister, we want to tell MIL and FIL after Tuesday if all goes well, but no one else for a long time I think) so chatting to her will keep my mind on other things (gossip hopefully!).

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - i dont want to raise your hopes too much but i had exactly the same symptoms when i was pg, had to go to the docs cos i suffered so much with headaches and the afternoons were a really difficult time for me too - i was mobile hairdressing at the time and all my appointments had to be before 4pm cos i was ready for a dose then, in fact i remember doing exactly that in one ladies house, she was under the dryer and had a grandfather clock ticking and the sun was on me and i went off!!     sending lots of     to you hun - i so hope this is your time    

Rachel - please tell me what your doggie was up to yesterday?? may i say it sounds quite funny!!! what is he? in your photo of him he looks gorgeous    

Cath - hope you arent over doing things with the choc, has dh said anymore about a shop?? how are you feeling? ok i hope  

Julia - i hope the pains have eased off today hunny, how horrible to still be worrying even when you are pg - im sure all will be fine  

Right - i have been doing, housework, been to the gym and just had a quick break for lunch - surely i should be looseing weight still doing that lot   - also been really randy just recently, which beleive me is not like me - last night poor dh had to turn me down cos he was so tired - it was only the third night in a row!  

Byeeeeeeeeeeeee

Em x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well been quite an emotional day. went this morning at 10.15 and the sonographer scanned me. Apparently the sac had grown and was now 6 and a half weeks and they could see a fetal pole. ken said that he thought he had seen one last week but just didn't tell us. it measures about 2mm so very small. They looked everywhere for an ectopic pregnacy and fortunatley they didn't find any evidence so we were relieved. ken told us that in his opinion this pregnacy had failed as even though things had changed they were not big enough and still no heartbeat. Gidon came in as well had a look and then we went to his office. He told us he was vertain that this was a failed pregnacy and that it was nothing we did, we were just unluck as it happens to 1 in 4 people. he gave us our options but said in his opinion he would have a d &c. we agreed and he asked to us to wait in the waiting area so he could call the hospital and arrange for us to go in. He took a while and ken and he asked ken to go bak in and see him. Then he called us in and said he was sory but although he is 99.9% sure it had failed, he had a niggling doubt because somethings didn't add up. He wants us to wait anoher week. he said he doesn't want to get our hopes up as he is certain there will be no change but he has to cover all angles. So as you can imagine we had worked ourselves up only to be told to wait again. Better that though as i want to be sure and i was a little worried when they suggested a d&c but  we trust his opinion. So i go back on thursday and we'll see if a miracle happens.

Not up to personnals

love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Cleo,

just popped on quickly and wanted to give you a big      after just reading your post - I can't imagine what you are both going through at the moment, especially when you are advised one thing and then they changed their minds.  I will   you get through this next week and it goes as quickly as it can.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo,

As you say, it is better to be 100% sure than go through a D&C with doubts in your mind. Thankfully they did not find an ectopic which is good news. I can't imagine what you must be feeling, it must be so hard for you and your DH. I am sending you lots of virtual love and hugs and hope you make it through this week - you have been so strong throughout all this, I admire you for that.   I hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend and that the next week goes by quickly for you.

Take care, and if you ever need a chat or a cuppa I am just down the road. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - hunny thank you for keeping us updated on your news hun - it must be so so hard for you at the moment, im thinking about you all the time and     that this turns into a miracle for you both. Please be assured of all our support all the time hun and you know where we are if you need us - i too really admire your strength, even to come on here and post must be so hard for you sweetie - sending you the bigesst hugs possible    

Love Emma xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thankyou for your kind words and support, it means alot. 

Got a nice weekend planned and hoping it goes quickly.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - so sorry that things aren't looking more positive.  You've been amazingly strong through all of this, thankyou for letting us all know how things are progressing I know it can't be easy for you.  I hope that thursday comes round quickly for you.      If there is anything we/I can do then please let us know xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Dear Cleo - I'm so so sorry that you still don't have any conclusive answers it must be heartbreaking for you both and your emotions must be all over the place,  I've been thinking about you all day hun thanks for letting us know on here that must have been hard for you too,  I ditto everyone else you are so strong     I know its hard but at least they are making 100% sure before they do anything although i'm sure Thursday seems a long way off for you at the moment,  I pray that Thursday brings good news for you.  if you need anything please let me know hun

lots of love to you and DH
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - thanks for updating us.   I don't know how you are managing to keep going with everything that has been happening. I'm glad Gidon said to wait another week to be sure rather than go into a d&c now and wonder later on if it was too soon. As the others have said, anything we can do.......


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Cleo:
I'm so sorry that it was not more positive today but glad they are looking after you and making sure that all things are covered. Wish I could make thurs come round quicker for you. Have a lovely weekend.
Take care liz xx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Cleo - sorry darling that things are not getting better   I am glad the risk of an ectopic pg is eliminated, this would have been so bad. It must be so hard for you both to deal with such bad news, especially as the advice changes ... At least as others said it's good to see they are taking care of you and making sure they check all the option. Please don't worry about why they were suggesting a d&c, I had them for all 3 mm/cs unfortunately, it is considered safer. If there's anything I can do or say please let me know, but in any case you are on my mind all the time. Take care of yourself hun.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. V quickie from me, again. 

Loui/Rachel - Dh has just reminded me that we have a talk to a local WI on Tuesday evening so I can't go walking again then. The rest of the week is clear though.

Rivka -   How are you? Not too long to go now till the scan thankfully. I'll be   that this is the one.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, did you drive down my road today? I was out talking to my neighbour this afternoon and your van drove past, I waved like a wally and then realised I did not recognise the person I was waving to in the passenger seat!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Little Mo - I was up your way this morning for a run and then dh was round in the van this afternoon dropping our friend off after they finished at the market. He said he thought he'd seen someone from Eastenders waving at him   I'll tell him to stop for an autograph next time! You ok?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Hope you are enjoying the sunny Bank Holiday. It's lovely, isn't it?

Little Mo - have the pains stopped?   I can just imagine Cathie's H being greeted by a sop star   

Cleo -   thinking about you.

Cathie - are the meds helping by now? Don't work too hard in the kitchen! I am getting quite anxious before the scan on Tuesday, almost afraid to do it   But still I am hoping very hard we see beanie alive and well, I have not yet allowed myself to really believe that I'm pg ...

Tricksy - hope you're enjoying your weekend in Bads.

Rachel - how are you? Hope 2ww is going quickly, really hoping that's the time for you, take care of yourself.

Em - you must be enjoying the long weekend wth DS.

Lisa - how you're birthday weekend? You must be spoiled rotten by H, I guess!

PiePig, Shelley - hope you are ok.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> 6th May - Rivka 1st Scan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning All

Hope everyones having a good weekend what lovely weather were having.  Well i'm knackered after yesterday i had a mammoth 5 hours at Bluewater and got thoroughly spoilt!  then had a lovely meal out last night.............boring day today though housework and ironing    I am a footie widow today  

Little Mo - How are you feeling hun?  Are you ok?

Rachel -    for your 2ww

Rivka - How are you hun?  You've been so patient    2 more days thinking of you  

Tricksy - Hope your weekend at bads is great - Any OCD yet.......hope the 2ww not too bad   

Cath - Is M going today?

Cleo -   

Debs - hows the sniffing going?

Sam/Shelley/Loui - Hope your having a good weekend


Right better get on with the cleaning  

love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning all

Rivka - goodluck for your scan on tuesday.  I hope everything is OK.  

Lisa - sounds like you had a great day yesterday, I too am on housework duty today as John is at work    Sniffing is going OK thanks,  1 week down 2 weeks to go!

Cleo - hope you've been ok  

Loui- how's you get on at ARGC?

Rachel - how are you doing?  not long now  

Julia - bless you for your waving and then feeling like a wally!

Tricksy - hope you're having a great weekend, I'm sorry I brought the list forward cos I couldn't remember whats happening this month. hope you don't mind?

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Lisa - glad you had such a good day yesterday, that's the way to go girl   I am quite worried about the scan, have not let myself  believe that I'm pg yet   if everything is okay on Tuesday (touch wood!) I'll start thinking it's for real. You are so good doing the housework, I only did a couple of washing machines... DH has been a sweetie doing a lot of cleaning last week, so that I don't strain myself. I'm doing some freelance work though now, so that's my excuse  . 

PiePig - glad the sniffing is going okay. And thanks for the lst, very useful!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning. Just sneaking on from work before it gets busy. Going well so far today, I remembered to bring tea bags in so I'm keeping up with my normal intake. Also have lunch so I can eat before 3 this time. 

Rivka -   I can see why you're not believing it yet but the signs are good so far.  

I've started to get used to the drugs thanks. It's such a low dose (the pharmacist said that most people are on 2-3 times my dose) so it's not major but dh says he's noticed a difference. Think the job is helping too as I feel useful again.

Lisa - 5 hours at Bluewater    Glad you had a good time though. Dh is going today - wish I was too - and it's on sky so I'm hoping to catch the end when I get home. 

Debs - hope the housework goes quickly. I was on that duty yesterday, and will probably still have some later on. 


Must dash, will try to pop on again in a bit.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popped on for a catch up.  I've been having quite an emotional couple of days as my TWW as been getting harder than expected.  To be honest I had practically written off this IVF cycle when I only got two eggs but then on Friday to my amazement I had the tiniest bit of spotting (day 8/9 post E/C).  I rang up the ISIS and spoke to Gemma as I had been worried that it was the Gestone not working and she said that she thought it may be an implantation bleed and they wouldn't consider upping my Gestone unless the bleeding got heavier   . This has never happened to me before during my last two IVF cycles as I have had previously not had any spotting before AF has arrived (although I do in my natural cycles the spotting was slightly different in colour - red/pink rather than brown - sorry if TMI). Luckily I have had no more bleeding since and I've been having cramping on and off in my lower back and now stomach area and had initially felt this might be a positive sign, but this morning woke up feeling really irritable and edgy which for me is usually a sure sign that AF is on her way    so now I don't know what to think - it's almost like that bit of hope I was given has now been taken away   .  I'm also getting quite hot and flushy which is another sign of AF for me but know this could probably be the progesterone.
So now I'm planning to distract myself as much as I can the next couple of days which shouldn't be a problem from Tuesday when I get back in work and also resist the temptation to test early.

Emma - Sounds like your new medication is having  positive side effect  for you and DH!  Yes - it is my dog in my photo - he is a miniature poodle who was very embarrassing when we went out for our dog walk on Thursday and totally took a massive shine to Loui's black Labrador to the point he kept trying (and how can I say this nicely?) to mount her   - fortunately being half her size he only managed to get halfway up her leg and I had to keep calling him off.  Luckily Loui's dog was much better behaved and had the good sense to ignore Choccy but not a good impression I think on my dog training ability! - I don't know what got into him really as normally he is scared of black Labradors and just barks at them and is never usually very interested in other dogs at all!

Cath - don't worry about Tuesday - I thought it was Wednesday that we had arranged to go for another walk anyway but unfortunately we bought some garden furniture yesterday and they can only deliver Wednesday evening so I can't make the walk that evening now   - I also can't make Thursday (our wedding anniversary) or Friday so would you mind if we go the following week?  Any night except Wednesday should be fine - I don't know how this works with you and Loui?

Loui - put me out of my suspense!  How did you get on at your consultation Friday?

Lisa - Did Steve get you a nice pressie in Bluewater yesterday? Glad you had a nice time. Also just realised that hopefully you should hear back from the Czech clinics in the next couple of days so   with that. 

Rivka -   sorry to hear you are feeling anxious about your scan, but I am sure that is normal given the circumstances, but will be thinking of you on Tuesday and will keep everything crossed that your little beanie is doing great.  Keep taking it easy and all should be fine    

Cleo -   how have you been doing this weekend?

Tricksy - how are you getting on on the TWW?  Did you have a good time at Badminton?

Debs- thanks for updating the list.  Any symptoms yet from your down regging yet? When do you think your E/C might be?

Julia - what have you been up to this weekend?

Sammij - you've been quiet the last few of days - how are you doing?

Sam2007 - how is Amy doing?

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rachel - great news on the possible IB...all looking good        . No side effects from DR yet    I have no idea when EC will be though as it depends on the recipient as well as me, all i know is the date of my baseline.

Cath - i'm working on a reward based system with the housework....if I finish in time I can go to the garden centre!  have done the washing,  kitchen and bathroom so far, just hoovering and dusting to go (I'm ignoring the ironing!)


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Rachel -    for implantaion bleed. I find that many of my early pg signs are very similar to pmt, so it's really hard to tell, I hope it's the same with you! Just keep your spirit up, 2ww is hard ... Hope you can do nice things to distract yourself


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel - the spotting sounds positive.  I'll needt o double check my shifts for next week as I've stupidly not put them down in the diary   

Lisa - hope dh comes home happy despite town not making the play offs. I managed to catch the second half on the radio and it sounded a good match, with the right result.

Debs - hope you make/made it to the garden centre. My reward scheme is usually a bath or a nap   

Em - sounds like you're having fun   on the meds. 

Time for my nap now after a busy morning. It went quickly though so I can't complain. Feeling v positive about the new job.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - hunny im sorry that the 2ww is so difficult for you, all though it does sound as though it may be good news that you have had a slight bleed - im afraid i dont know anything about implantation bleeding so wouldnt like to comment on that -     for you hun - stay strong     as for your little doggie he sounds so funny, im sorry you were   though, im sure the others  didnt mind    

Cath - hope you are ok, sounds like you are alot brighter in yourself, its good that the docs started you on a low dose of meds and its good you are starting to feel better and enjoying your new job  

Rivka - hope your ok hun - not long before you scan  

Debs - i like your idea of a reward system after doing housework - sounds like a good idea   hope you are feeling ok

 to everyone else - gotta clean up the kitchen  

Love Emma xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

had quite a nice weeked as have been out and about, but although it has helped me to keep busy i've found it a bit stressful being around people and being normal   Does that sound wierd?? Came home from my brothers's last night and felt really emotional and had a little   . If i stop and think for too long i just get upset. I hate the way he brings up his kids as well. he split with their mum about 4 years ago so they are spoilt by both of them. We bought the youngest a bike and he didn't even say thankyou....won't do that again.

rachel - all sounds positive hun. sending you loads of      The trouble is you really can't tell what's af and whats bfp symptoms, they're the same. i would have sworn blind i wasn't pregnant and i was. Hope the week passes quickly for us both.

Rivka - sending you all the     in the world for tuesday hun. Will be thinking of you and   that you see the precious heartbeat you deserve.  

Hello to everyone else. hope you have had good weekends.

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> i've found it a bit stressful being around people and being normal  Does that sound wierd??


Cleo - noooooooo that does not sound weird at all hun - its to be expected, honestly i admire how you are even going out and being around anyone at all at the moment - you must have amazing strength to do that and also to put yourself around children too (all though a very un-grateful one at that  ) you are being an absolute star - be kind to yourself hunny, you are going through an incredibly emotional time -im always here for you


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI em we posted at the same time.   thanks hun.   Just feels a bit like why is the world carrying on as normal?? I guess life goes on. Thurs can't come quick enough. I'm so scared about going in for a d&c.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

quick question for all my lovely knowledgeable friends.....brazil nuts, start now or start when stimming?

Cleo -   thurs comes round quickly for you xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone just quickly

cath,debs and julia i have a game off scrable going with u guys so if u get a chance come on to face book and take ur moves,sorry everyone else but i could only invite 3 people but i can start another game.so come on guys if ur board.lots off love to u all.  


rivka,lovely to see u today and in really     that all is well for u on tuesday.   

cleo,ur being so stronge stronger than u think ur ,and im     like mad that thrusday is alot better for u hunny im here always,lots off love to u hunny.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - I'm trying to play but the computer won't load the page v well. I'll keep trying. 

Cleo - I'm not surprised you're not feeling yourself around people at the moment. It will take time but you'll get there.  

Angel - are you enjoying the weekend with ds?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

take that back. It's working now. I just have pants letters.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

Cleo -   no wonder you feel as you do, it's very difficult to see the world carrying as normal when you are in such an emotional upheaval. You are being very strong and brave. Make sure you look after yourself, if it diverts you to be with people do it, if not just tell them to (well you can fill in the gap  ). Don't worry about the d&c, it's not a nice experience but you'll be asleep for a really short time and won't feel a thing, you can be sore afterwards but they give you pain killers and you recover (physically) quickly. I'm so sorry you have to go through this, it breaks my heart, sending you a huge  . 

Cathie - I'm so glad the new job is going well, you deserve it, being so experienced and skilled. 

Shelley - it was lovely to meet you and H in town, wasn't it a lovely day? Did you buy anything nice for yourself? I got a summer shirt/jacket which I really like, DH got new trainers, so we're happy bunnies 

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Everyone   

You've all been yacking away this weekend   Not too many personals this morning I'm afraid as I've got to wake Si up in a mo and go and do Cropi but I wanted to have a quick catch up.

Rachel - Try and keep your head hun, I know how hard it is. I've had a dull, heavy feeling in my tummy since Thurs/Friday now. It doesn't cramp all day but feels a bit crampy most of the time if that makes any sense   I feel a bit queazy with it too when it does cramp. I've been really tired and I've been trying to have an hours kip most afternoons, normally around 4-5. When i got up on Saturday morning I had the most terrible cramp, it literally doubled me up and made me sweat it was that bad but it passed and I've not had another one since. I did notice yesterday though when I went to the loo that I had a little bit of fairly pink discharge, now I am trying to convince myself that this is implantation pinkness from the cramp of Saturday morning, PMA PMA PMA PMA   Its sounding good for us both, lets hope and pray its 3rd time lucky for us   

Cleo -    to you both, try and keep strong and you know where I am. I can't imagine the hell you are going through at the moment xxx

Lisa - Sounds like a great Birthday weekend, have a fab Birthday hun on Wednesday    

Ok gotta go, Si is up now and I need to get going   Catch up later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - try not to worry too much about the d&c ( i know its easier said than done) as im     for a miracle hunny - big hugs    

Tricksy- love your PMA - you go girl     hopeing that this is your time sweetie  

Piepig - brazil nuts start when you stimm hun - cant believe you have been d/regging a week already   do you know when stimms start??  

Cath - its lovely just having ds home - all though he doesnt spend much time with me, he had a freind over sat night/sunday so didnt see much of him - just like him home  

RIght im off to the gym - lost another 2pounds yipee - and 3.5% body fat in 2 weeks, is that quite good??

Have a good day all
Emma xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Rivka - Bestest luck tomorrow for your scan hun       Let me know how you get on  

Emm - Is that quite good...........what are you like!!!!! Thats blemming great!!!!  Well done you   Glad your having a lovely weekend with DS even though your not seeing much of him just to have him home must be great  

Cleo - That doesnt sound weird at all what you said,  its totally normal for what your going through right now   With regard to the D & C don't worry about that........you have been through worse!!!!  you won't know anything about it, they give you that lovely drug to knock you out and you won't know a thing about it hun    Hope the next few days go quick for you.

Tricksy - How was your weekend away?  Thats great news about implantation too    Are you going to test early
everything thing sounds really positive hun    

Piepig - I only ate the brazil nuts and pineapple after EC   Think i may have done it wrong now as Emma done her while stimming   Let me know when you find out.  What vits are you and DH taking?

Cath - DH was ok even though they didn't make the playoffs    Glad the tablets are working hun,  I always find as well a new job can help lift you out of the rut as well - Glad things are looking brighter for you 

Rachel - Sending those positive vibes to you    

Shelley - Let me know when you fancy a game of scrabble

Hi everyone hope your enjoying the sunshine.

I'm off this afternoon to my sisters for a little birthday party (my niece and nephew want to see me blow out 39 candles and all that    ,  poor DH has to work so he's meeting us over there in the evening.  

Love to you all
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Morning everyone

another lovely day!  I made it to the garden centre yesterday and bought some nice bedding plants and also found a new patio table that I like so I'm taking John back today to get it.  Also booked a weekend camping for next weekend so I hope this weather continues.

Em - glad to hear DS is home and enjoying himself.  Great news on the weight loss/body fat sounds like you're off to a great start.  I hope you're not having any side effects from the medication.  Thanks for the advice on the brazil nuts.  I don't know what happens next really other than the date for my baseline then I'm in the dark I'm afraid.  I was speaking to the bourn hall girls on saturday and they said that once I have my baseline if all looks good they'll do a blood test to check I'm fully downregulated, once they have the result for that they'll get me back in and assuming the recipient is ok as well I'll get my new drugs and my injection training.  I would prefer only to have to make the one visit though rather than going twice in a few days so I may ask if I can be given my drugs and injection training on the day of my baseline and then just wait for a phonecall giving me the go-ahead to stim, hopefully they'll understand.

Tricksy - sounds like your PMA is going well.  

Lisa - I'm on pregnacare and DH is on wellman vits.  Have a great birthday party xxx

Cleo - still thinking of you honey,   for a miracle, but either way hope that on thursday you get a definate decision as to whats going on and this agony is not prolonged for you any futher.  

rivka - sounds like the shopping went well.  scan tomorrow, will keeping fingers crossed that you see a nice healthy heartbeat.

Cath - i couldn't get onto the scrabble either (sorry shelley)!

Thats it as DH is calling

Have a great b/h monday everyone

xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Cleo - you are having such a hard time at the moment it's no wonder you don't feel yourself. I am so sorry to hear of all the distress that you had at ISIS last time you were in - but I am really pleased to hear that Giddon is trusting his gut instincts and wants to wait until next week to see what is happening. Big huhs to DH and yourself.

ARGC said exactly the same thing as Barcelona - that we stand a really good chance with my eggs (he put the odds at 50-60%) - yipppeeeeee! He said that if I had donor eggs he would expect the donor to stimm as well as me (on my 2nd go) and produce the same number of eggs (12). I mentioned DH's test results but he said there is no conclusive evidence yet to suggest that his problems affect embryo development. I asked that if the next cycle failed (3rd) what should we do, he suggested to repeat again (4th) but aspirate sperm from the testees (to find fewer with DNA abnormalities) and if that cycle failed then come and see him. He would then do the Chicago immune tests, the hysteroscopy and monitor me perhaps a little more closely during stimms. One really good note about ISIS is that *he was very impressed that ISIS montitor us so well with ultrasounds and blood tests throughout the stimms phase - he put ISIS in the top 20% of clinics for monitoring us*. The only thing he would do differently would be to monitor my bloods twice daily in the last week of stimms to bring on more of the smaller eggs found at the end of the last cycle - he basically wouldn't have reduced my stimms from 450 ius to 200 in the last few days - but Giddons response to that is that there was surplas FSH levels in my system and so increasing the amount of stimms would only further increase the unused pool (? - not quite sure what that means?), but he is happy for my dose to remain at 450. So - we are going to cycle at ISIS again, and perhaps start this month (I am on Day 11 - my FSH on day 2 was 8.9). So, if ISIS can fit us in, then we may start downregging in 10 days!!!

Love to you all,

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

[fly]            [/fly]

What a lovely day, realy cheers you up. Although all i'm doing is housework. may pop to the garden center and get some hanging baskets though. Feeling brighter today and hope it lasts .

Loui - wow, fab news hun!! very reassuring to know that ISIS have a good rep. So really ARGC wouldn't do much different at all?? Will giddon leave you at 450 at your request? I hope they can fit you in hun, just the right time of year for a BFP!!

Tricksy - Thanks for your messages hun, we're doing ok. have our up and down hours!! But i guess life goes on. All sounds promising your end hun. Sending you       for the   you deserve so much.  Not long now.

Piepig - a camping trip in this weather sounds lovely but i can't bear camping in the . we used to go camping at the V festival and one year it just fell down, horrible!! Glad sniffing is gong ok, its suprising how quickly you get used to things.

Shelley - how you doing hun? Not long now   Exciting hey!!

Lisa - hope you have a fab day. Sounds like you had a fab day at bluewater. I intend to go shopping when this is all doen. I need a new wardrobe and my haor doing so i will spoil myself.

Rivka - not long hun!! will text you as i remebered you don't have my number!! Sending you loads of      for tomorrow.

Cath -  Glad you're feeling better on the tablets and hope you're back to your old self soon.

Angel - hi hun 

Right must get on with the housework  Boring!!! Want to be in the sunshine!

Love to all, and once again thankyou for all your kind words and support at this really sh***y time. It means alot.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Pie pig in regards to your brazil nut ?? have you thought of using the search tool at the top of the page, you will get lots of info off there  

xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleg - thanks for the suggestion but I tried a search and it brought up so many threads that i found it difficult to find the info I really wanted so figured I just ask my friends instead!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

thats ok just thought if you wanted to know ASAP   brazil nuts are usually through stimms around 6/8 nuts a day but i dont see any harm in eating them before to get them into your system, i ate a few but not a nut fan + couldnt keep it up  

goodluck

xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I tried searching for you too Debs but there are a lot of conflicting threads out there!! As they are meant to be good for your lining then I agree that you should start eating them from stimming, plus a glass of pinapple juice if you like it. Luckily I like them both so its easy for me. I didn't realise it was from stimming either and only started after trasnfer, better late than never though!!  The pineapple juice should be the not from concentrate stuff but not real pinapple!  Its all very confusing.

Hope your having a good day today??


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Its all very confusing.


couldnt agree more, there are lots of "what to + not to eat through TX" out there but honestly if you have a helathy balanced diet, which im sure you do, you should'nt worry too much 

right i'll let you all be now  sorry for gate crashing 

xxx


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

Tricksy - glad you had a nice weekend, and your implantation sounds promising    Keep up PMA.

Cleo - glad the sunshine cheered you up. Yes, please text me as I don't have your number. Thinking of you.

Loui - excellent news! Really glad with this diagnosis, and you're going in so soon, wow!! So will you do the extra blood monitoring at ISIS too or in London?

Lisa - enjoy your birthday party, and keep a lot of breath for all these candles  

Will let you know how things go tomorrow ...Thanks for all your support and understanding of my mood swings  

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
thanks for all your messages to me yesterday  - your support means a lot but fortunately have had a better couple of days - still lots of cramping on and off and PMT symptoms which is far worse that usual when in my natural cycle, so don't know if it is a good or bad thing but have been keeping myself busy and trying not to think too much about it. Also had a lovely afternoon at the Thatcher's Arms with DH and Choccy (as recommended by Cath!) which was really good - DH even entered in the best 6 legs competition but sadly didn't win! Back to work tomorrow though  but probably a good thing really as I am sure I wont have time to think about everything too much then.

Cath - it was lovely to see you earlier and also get to meet your DH in between all his hard work on your stall. Hope that you sold lots of choccies today - and just to say again your honeycomb chocolate is lovely!

Tricksy - your symptoms sound really similar to mine so it's reassuring to know it's not just me with all this A/F type cramping and that's a great sign about the pink discharge - more    for the both of us I think!

Emma - glad you're having a nice weekend with DH. Well done on the continued weight loss - that's great  .

Lisa - hope you had a good time at your sisters - sounds like you're having a good weekend.

Debs - I'm not sure when is best to take the brazil nuts and pineapple juice but they're natural products so I guess it can't hurt to cover your bases and do it before and after stimming. Lots of milk is also supposed to be good though during stimming though for the protein for your eggs. Also someone led me to this article when I was on the FET thread about foods to eat you might find helpful:
http://www.womanspassions.com/articles/136.html

Rivka - sending you loads of    vibes for tomorrow.

Loui - that is fantastic news about your consultation - sounds like it was really worth you going and agree that I also think the ISIS are pretty good on monitoring the cycles when stimming and this was one of their strong points compared to Essex and Herts. It will be great if the ISIS can start you on your next cycle ASAP and will keep all my fingers crossed that they can fit you in (I am sure they will). This also means you can use up all that medication you have in your fridge too! 

Cleo -  hope you had a good day in the garden today - I think gardening is really therapeutic and did the same myself yesterday. Hope it kept you distracted and think your plan to spoil yourself at Bluewater and with a hairdo is a good one - you deserve it after everything you're going through.

Well that's all from me, sorry to everyone I've missed,

love Rachel xxx

/links


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel / Tricksy - it's sounding very positive for both of you +++++

Cleo - So sorry that you are still going through this.

Loui - Good luck.

Rivka - Good luck for tomorrow.

Little mo - I had those pains at about your stage.

Jo jo - Love the pic of Isaac. I will post mine soon.

Tricksy - Love the idea of your curry night and wish I could come but unfortunately I can't.

Feel so busy doing nothing much at the moment that don't have the time to post - but I do read to see how you are all doing.  The cranial oesteopathy worked for Amy and she no longer favour one side of her head which is a relief as she was getting a real flat spot from lying in one positon all the time.

Sam


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone,

Sorry I have not been on in a while. The days seem to fly by, and I am loving this weather too, but I bet it won't last!

Cleo, I have been thinking about you and hope that Thursday brings you some definitive news, one way or the other (but hoping for good news, along with everyone else). What are you up to this week? Are you keeping busy?

Rivka, good luck for tomorrow. I felt exactly the same, I felt they would say there had been a mistake and I could not look at the screen.  Don't forget to take some change for the photo/s as you have to put your money in the machine to pay for it/them. 

Sam, glad the cranial osteopathy worked for Amy, can't wait to see some pics! Hope you are okay and enjoying motherhood.

Tricksy, glad you had a great weekend, and the weather was good for you. The spotting sounds good. Don't work too hard this week. I hope it goes by quickly for you.

Lisa, I hope you have a lovely birthday week. Sounds like you are being spoilt rotten. Did you have a nice time at your sister's? Next year is the biggie! I am going to delay my 40th and have either a 40 and a half birthday or celebrate my 41st. Let's hope you have to do the same too   Not long until you hear from the clinics hopefully, let's hope you get some good news for your birthday.

Cath, I do feel silly for waving at your DH and your friend! I hope you had a good day today at the pub, sounds like fun. I hope you were able to enjoy yourselves as well as make loads of money. Glad you are feeling happier about your job too. Hopefully a change of scenery will be good for you and you won't need toe medication for too long. 

Rachel, good to hear you have positive symptoms too. Sounds like you had a good day today, shame your DH did not win the competition! 

Shelley, is it Scramble you have started? I can't see a game set up with you, but will look again if it is. I am addicted to that! Not long now until your appointment, I bet you are getting excited, and probably nervous too.

Emma, you are amazing, losing all that weight in two weeks. I am very proud of you, well done! Hope you have had a lovely weekend with your DS around (even if you did not see much of him!). Glad the meds are having a positive effect on your sex life too  

Debs, sounds like all is going well at the moment. I am sure the clinic will allow you to get everything sorted on one day if you ask them. Do they give you any information about the recipient? I think I would be wondering all the time who it was. You are doing such an amazing thing. Sorry I can't help with the nuts info, hope you find out what you need to know. I remember having wheatgrass juice (yuk) but can't remember at what stage I took it. 

Louie, great news that you have got some positive information, and I hope you can get going again soon, hopefully with a better result. How was the Army/Navy rugby match? I have been a couple of times (in a previous life  ) and it was always such good fun (even though I did not know what was going on half the time  ). Hope you had a good time.

The pains I have had seem to be getting less frequent, thankfully, but I am worrying now as I am not feeling any movement, although apparently it is early days and the midwife did not seem worried about that when I saw her last week. Gordon keeps telling me to chill, which is easier said than done. I will be crazy by October!  

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

Right, gotta go. We are watching a DVD and I am not concentrating so don't know what the hell is going on already!

Have a good week everyone xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooh Shelley, I have found Scrabble! Do you keep on playing or take one turn at a time? I have challenged some of you to a game of Scramble too.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I sent a post and lost it -   so sorry about that - so instead im going to write a woo is me instead - i had a lovely day - went for a walk with my mum and played cards with her and ds - then dropped ds off at school and then dh wanted to take me out for dinner which meant i bumped into his ex wife then his dd at the pub then his 2 ds on the way home - made me very quiet and detached from him which he just doesnt get- is it me or  am i such a cow but its sooooooooo very very hard to have those reminders of what he could have before me - am i selfish??       and to top it all i had my first major plug for the first time today and though we should make love but he went to bed and didnt want to knoe - im so crap


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Makes you wonder why you bother for


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em -      it must be so hard to see his children around.  I hope you're feeling better this morning xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -   That must have been difficult last night.  

Rivka -   adn   for your scan today. 

Rachel - it was lovely to see you as well. And dh was robbed! I'm now a lobster as the breeze stopped me noticing how sunny it was. My arms are a touch sore    Hope work goes ok today.

Loui - The consult at ARGC sounds fab. REally pleased that they also recommended using your own eggs. 

I'll try to pop back on later to finish off personals. I'm on an early again but that's it for the week so not a bad thing. Just have lots of other things to keep me busy and mil is having an op on her feet tomorrow (she was recently diagnosed with osteoporosis) so I'll probably be visiting her a bit.

Before I forget though, Livvy was at the pub yesterday and says hello. She's had a rough time of it since November but is beginning to pull through.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Just need a bit of advice really. I had a call at 8am today from the hospital, and after bloods last week my chance of having a baby with Down's is 1 in 120 which is high. I have done a bit of research quickly and it seems the rate increases the older you are and the heavier you are when you conceive. I have to go for a scan tomorrow where I can have an amniocentesis if I want, but this carries a risk of miscarriage (1 in 200). 

I don't know what to do. Have spent the last half hour blubbing. After all we have been through to get to this stage, I don't want to put the baby at risk, especially if there is nothing wrong, but the scan itself won't give us the complete picture. I am not sure what my thoughts are on having a baby with a disability either. On one hand I think we should cope with the hand that we are dealt, but on the other I wonder what effect it would have on James' life, having a disabled sibling, and how we would cope, being older parents, whether we would be able to cope with them in later life. It all sounds so selfish, but I want to do what is right for everyone.

What would you all do? Just get on with the pregnancy in the hope that all is okay, or have the amnio to find out but with the risk of miscarriage?

Thanks everyone. xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Little Mo what a horrible position to be in sweetie   its so hard to know what to say  because im not in your position but imagining i was i think i would want to know now. Try to think positive - my theory is that this baby is a little miracle in it self and that said is more than likely to be a little fighter and will get through the amniocentesis. I understand completely what you are saying about the effects a child with a disability can have on a family - your not being selfish - i    you and Gordon can come to a decision that is right for you all - thinking of you    

Rivka - sweetie - good luck today, please let us know asap how everything went - big hugs    

Hi everyone else, sorry for my selfish post last night, was feeling very down - still not great today, dh dosent have a clue - he just carries on and dosent have time to stop and really ask or care how i am, maybe i should get him to read my note on my profile??   

Love Em xxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm back at work today

Rivka - Good luck for today hun 

Julia - Try and think of it this way. *There is a 119 out of 120 chance that your baby is totally and utterly perfect, less than a 1% chance of any problems at all,* I can not imagine how you are feeling at the moment but try and stay calm and be positive. See how you get on at the scan tomorrow. Can a 3d or 4d scan give a clearer picture of any problems. I think that I'd be asking these questions before I had an amnio done. Hopefully the hospital will be able to give you some more answers tomorrow


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia -   I'm not sure what I'd do. Tricksy is right, it's less than 1% chance of abnormalities.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little mo - oh hun what a choice. My firend had a baby and when it was born they thought it had downs, anyway after a few weeks they told her that her baby didn't. Because of of this when my other friend got pregnant she paid for a scan to see if the baby had downs so there was no risk of miscarriage with it. They had to do to london and it was a 4d scan. Don't know if this helps. I'll ask her if you klike what it was and when she had it done. i thought they could scan and measure the head or something?? Sorry if i sound confused, i'm just remembering what other friends have said to me. Sending you   But remember what tricksy says is true, there is 119 out of 120 that your baby won't.

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry hun, just checked. its called a nuchal scan and can be done between 10-14 weeks.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. There is a scan that can be done which I think I would prefer, 

The website says:
The anatomy scan is ideal for those parents looking for reassurance or as a secondary option when an earlier screening test has not been performed. It is also another opportunity to assess the baby’s well being when an elevated risk has been recorded during an NT test, and an invasive procedure is not your preferred route.

so that looks like the best option I think. The worry never ends! I hope everyone is having a better day than me. 

Emma, you have to remember, men are from a different planet so don't understand or even realise half the time when we are upset. Sending you a big  

Rivka, good luck at your scan today. Let us know all about it when you get back.

I am meant to be working but can't concentrate, so may go and sit in the garden instead - that will cheer me up!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Mo - if I could afford to have the 4D scan I would go for it. I discovered last week there are many clinics in and around Harley St that offer scans at all times during pregnancy. Regent's Park tube is just next to Harley St so it shouldn't be a problem getting there. Good luck today  

Rivka - I'm thinking of you today - good luck   .

Our 2WW'ers - how are you both? I think the pink discharge sounds really positive for implantation bleeds     (I've never had it before either).

I currently have a 12 week old baby sleeping in her carry cot right next to me as I type (my neighbour's). I'm hoping that I don't have to give her back to her mummy in half an hours time     (mum and older sister are swimming at the moment). After I fed her she just sprawled across me to sleep and hasn't been a problem at all. I hope we can do this regularly!

Have just phoned up ISIS to see if we can cycle in a weeks time (day 21 to start down-regging) - I have to wait for a nurse to phone back - doesn't sound too hopeful. Oops - just woke baby up - the pages in my A4 diary just blew shut - phew, she's gone back to sleep again. If we have to leave it a month it will still be OK - DH doesn't go to Iraq until end Aug so we should still have enough time if ISIS delay us for 2 months. However, we want to cycle as soon as.

Loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo - the 4d scan sounds a much better option hunny, im sorry that this has upset your day, i hope you feel a bit brighter soon, honestly all this worry   its such a shame - you fall pg and it should be enjoyable but there is still something else to worry about   look after yourself  

Cleo - how are you sweetie? are you off work still? xxx

Loui- i hope that isis get back to you and you can start soon hun, it will be something to look forward too - i hate the waiting around all because i put on weight   its my fault i know but its so frustrating, at least your ready when they let you -     to you x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi em - yes signed off til the 16th may. feeling ok today but know it won't last as i still have to deal with what's going to happen. How you doing??

Loui - hope that ISIS can fit you in hun, i called in there earlier and it was empty.

Has anyone heard from Rivka??


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your concern. Can't say anything useful yet, though ... After waiting for about an hour in the hospital, we went in and it wasn't our consultant but another dr. She said the consultant had to go to take examinations and she covered for him. Then it appeared the consultant didn't leave her all the notes about me, so she didn't even know I was pg and kept getting confused between clomid and clexane I'm prescribed   I felt like leaving then and there. Then she said she'll try to fit me in for a scan. Came back to say they can only do a scan in 2 wks time! Then she said the consultant will be here tomorrow - so can we see him tomorrow then, we asked? Oh, actually they can scan me now. 
Fine. We went in, only to be told by the dr at the scanner that she is not a sonographer but she'll try her best ... On she went, with the other dr (who's covering for the consultant) and they've looked for ages and didn't say anything. So I was sure that this is it, it's like in previous times, they can't find h/b. Then they said that they cannot see much from an external scan, can I do an internal scan. Fine. Off they went with the internal. So, they (and we) saw a sac, and saw a baby there, but couldn't see h/b. I was getting already desperate by that point, but both drs said I shouldn't take their word for it, because they are not very good on the scanner!! Out we went. Dr covering for consultant promised to book me in with the consultant tomorrow, and book a scan slot so that he can scan me, I'm supposed to call her tonight between 6 - 7 so she'll tell us when to come to hospital. 
So you can imagine I'm in quite a state. DH is having to rearrange quite a lot of complicated stuff at work tomorrow so I hope he can manage it, because I'll hate to go on my own tomorrow, and he wants to come too. 
DH is more optimistic than me, he  thinks he saw that the baby is much bigger than what we usually saw when I had mm/cs that happened at wk 6 or 7 (I'm now wk 9). All I can say is that I hope he is right.
Gone to work but can't concentrate. Sorry, can't do personals either, will try them later.
Thanks Cleo and Lisa for your texts, it meant a lot.
Hope I can say something more sensible tomorrow.
Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

OMG that is terrible Rivka! how can they treat you like that?? That would be awful treatment of anyone but especially after all you've been through with previous pregnancies. i just can't beleive it   I hope tomorrow they can scan you properly hun. I think i would complain.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - I can't believe that you have had to go through all that.    They have no idea how upsetting it is for you (and for us to hear this). I so hope that the scan tomorrow allays all your fears. I hope that DH can rearrange everything to be with you. I'm no substitute, but I'm free tomorrow if you need someone to be with you    

Cleo - I went in this afternoon - and no-one else was their either. 

My email to Gidon about the Barcelona clinic recommending I go on the BCP for one month prior to downregging is preventing ISIS from giving me an answer about whether I can DR next week. It is standard procedure to put all patients on the pill prior to DR'ing at IM in Barcelona - not something that IM think I need in particular. So, I have to wait until Friday to get an answer from Gidon about whether to go on the pill first. I asked about this at ARGC and the Dr said there was no evidence to suggest that the pill actually makes any difference - and mentioned that some studies say that it has a negative effect! So, I'm worried that ISIS may use me as a test case/put me on it 'cos IM do it without researching it thoroughly first.

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Rivka hun - that's dreadful what has happened today. They would have been better not scanning you if they were going to mess it up so badly.    I know it's hard but try to stay as relaxed as possible tonight until you can see your own cons. 

Loui -   for all the will they/won't they.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for your support, it means the world to me.

Loui - that's so sweet of you to offer to come with me   DH managed to get away before lunch tomorrow, and I just remembered they said something about the consultant being around tomorrow before lunch, so I hope we manage to see him before DH has to get back. 
Sorry you are not geeting a proper answer about pill d/regging yet. If I were you I would ask the research question, I know it sounds a bit harsh but with all the money you pay you have the right to know you get the best care and not what they want to test, or at least they should tell you so that you make an informed decision.

Cleo -   thinking of you.

Little Mo -   what a worrying time for you hun. I think the 4D scan sounds like the best solution, no risk whatsoever. I second Tricksy in saying that you have all chances in the world for a healthy baby, and keeping fingers crossed for your 4D. Have you booked it?

Em -   hope you are feeling better today, must have been hard to bump into DH's kids and ex-wife, I would have hated it. Chin up and hope the sunshine brings you and H together again.

Cathie - thanks, trying to stay positive. I slept about 4 hours tonight so this doesn't help either, hope I manage to get some sleep tonight so that I'm more fot tomorrow for whatever comes.

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Rivka, that is terrible. Where were all the sonographers then? Surely there must have been one in the department who could have helped. I will be there tomorrow morning at 10.30 so may see you there - I hope you get an appointment.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - so sorry to hear about your agonising day and after you've waited so patiently as well.  I hope tomorrow you are able to see your consultant and get a proper scan done     I can't believe they messed up so badly  

Julia - so sorry to hear your news about the downs risk.  I think you should try to have that other scan done first before considering an amnio.  I would personally only consider an amnio if it was really going to make a difference to the outcome of whether you would keep the baby or not.  I know this is really hard and of course you have James to consider to in your decision.  I hope the other scan is able to reassure you enough.  

Cleo - hang in there honey  

Loui - hope you hear soon about whether you can start this month or not.  I'm sure ISIS wouldn't use you as a research case cos they'd have to get your permission to do that anyway surely.  They want you to get your BFP too.


Love to all

xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka - thanks for your text hun,   I'm soooo sooooo sorry    you have had such an awful experience its disgusting the way that they have treated you today, after all your previous problems it is just not on     I think if the person who did the scan wasn't trained then that is why it was so inconclusive,  I hope that things go better for you tomorrow       I'm thinking of you hun    

Little Mo - Sorry you have had all this worry today too hun     I totally agree with everyone else on her about the statistics and that 4D scan seems the best option for you,  Hope your ok hun  

Loui - Hope you get some answers soon about whether you can start or not  

Em - Hope your feeling better today

Right gotta go, be back on later
love lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - oh you poor love, im so sorry that you had to go through that today, you have been through so much and dont deserve to be messed about like you were. I too agree with Lisa and would take what those two stupid people say as inconclusive and be assured that tomorrow the right person will tell you exactly what is happening. I really feel for you hun and cannot belive what they put you through, you have every right to make a huge complaint about this hunny, its absolutely disgraceful. Sending big big hugs to you     and lots of     for tomorrow - take care and try and sleep tonight if you can  

Lisa - im okish hun, thanks for asking - how are you doing? you ok about flying soon? would you like a copy of the relaxation disc i have? its very good xx

Little Mo - how you feeling hun? a little better i hope, what will they do at the hospital tomorrow then? will you discuss going for the 4d scan?? xx

Cleo - im glad your off still hun, you dont need the extra stress of work too -    

Im alone for the next 3 nights   dont like that!

Be back later
Em xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me - had a busy day at work and have now come home with a headache - I'm hoping I can persuade DH to make tea.

Rivka -   OMG - what an awful experience, I just can't believe how awfully they have treated you and how incompetent those doctors sound - is it Colchester General you are being seen at? - I really hope their incompetence is the only reason they couldn't see a heartbeat and this means all will be fine tomorrow and send you loads of positive     .

Julia -   what an awful decision to have to make but agree with the others that having the nuchal scan sounds the best option if this is possible to start with and then only have an amnio if this will have a bearing on whether you continue with the pregnancy or not - ultimately though you need to do what is best for you and your family.  I hope the scan tomorrow goes well  .

Loui - hope that you get the go ahead from the ISIS to start tomorrow   - surely you should have some say whether you go on the pill or not? - you got plenty of eggs last time without doing so, so I hope they will take that into account.

Emma -   I agree with Julia - sometimes men are from another planet (quite often including my DH) and need things spelling out to them - try not to take it too personally as I'm sure it doesn't mean he doesn't care.

Lisa - thanks ever so much for your text today - that was really nice of you.  Have a lovely birthday tomorrow - what have you got planned?

Tricksy - how was your day back in work?

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I'm a bit less agitated now, thanks everyone for your support. I'm still worried though, and shattered as well, couldn't fall asleep last night until 3am and woke up at about 7am ... I hope this means I can get some sleep tonight. DH is a star, doing everything to cheer me up, took me for an ice cream after work (yummy!) and being generally very loving. Now I'll make tea and we'll watch a DVD, hopefully to distract us.

Little Mo - DH called the hospital tonight and they said we should come at 10am tomorrow. Are you coming for a scan? I don't know if we are staying there or having to go upstairs (they were vague about it) but good chances we'll meet tomorrow - this would be nice! 

Rachel - hope DH got tea for you both and that you are relaxing now, sorry about your headache.

Lisa - Happy Birthday for tomorrow!!! Have a lovely day. Have you planned anything?

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rivka -   So sorry that you were given such poor treatment today.  Why did they even attempt it!!!  I will be keeping my fingers crossed that everything is OK for tomorrow.

Julia - I can only ditto what all the others say 1 in 120 really isn't a very high risk.  I can't remember how old you are but I am 40 and I just looked at this site (www.fetalmedicine.com/patient_info.htm) and saw that my risk of a baby with down's is actually 1 in 100.  Personally I wouldn't have the amio but would have every other uninvasive test for peace of mind.

Lisa -   for tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bloody hell what is going on with us lot at the moment  whats happened to our run of good luck 

Rivka - What an absolutley terrible way you have been treated today. I would write a serious complaint letter, even if you do get seen tomorrow and have satisfactory service from the staff. They should not be allowed to get away with treating people like that, its disgusting. I really hope that you manage to get some sleep tonight 

Little Mo - Ditto to you too hun, try and get some sleep tonight, I'll have everything crossed for both of you tomorrow 

Em - Your having a crap time too  4lb in 2 weeks, that is fantastic, you must be over the moon. Your going in the right direction, thats what matters and your loss so far is very good. Keep it up hun 

Lisa - Happy Birthday for tomorrow hun <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F34%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I hope that you have a lovely day tomorrow, are you at work??

Rachel - I went back today too, it wasn't too bad. I have been moved from the main office into another office while I have been off and there is just going to be 2 of us in there, bliss, so it will be nice and quiet. The MD, my client, is on hols this week so I unpacked my desk, then realised that I was actually at the wrong desk. So I moved everything across to the other desk. I then thought that I'd give her a ring as its her Wedding Anniversary today, told her that I was on such and such desk and it turns out that the original desk was the right one so I moved it all back again    by this time it was 12 o/c and half the day was gone!!!!! I didn't lift anything heavy, just slid it across the desks and wheeled it round on the chairs!! Its still a bit chaotic but this is my 'maddest' client and _should_ make things a lot better and easier with a quiet working environment. I'm back there tomorrow and will be taking it easy again with no stress. You are testing on Thursday arn't you? I'm not testing until Saturday and very strangley I am not even the tiniest bit eager to test either. I havn't got a single test in the house and I'm not going to get one until Friday. I've got everything crossed for you. Fingers crossed we both get positives, we will be due a day apart I think    

Sam - Great to hear that Amy is better now and the cranial osteo has worked for her. I've heard really good reports about it, especially if babies cry a lot and had a traumatic delivery. It a shame that you can't come to the curry night. We must sort something out soon to meet up finally!!

Cleo - Try and keep your chin up hun, you sound amazingly strong and although you are having bad times you are still coping amazingly well. I'm thinking of you constantly hun  

Thats enough personals I'm afraid for tonight! I'm still doing ok, no signs of pregnancy, apart from the possible implantation pinkness on Sunday evening. No sore boobs or anything like that. We started a healthy eating diet yesterday as we have both put on weight and we need to start eating better/healthier. Tonight I really fancied some chocolate, went to the freezer to get some and then had a panic that that meant that af was on the way as that is normally the only time I want choc  so I slammed the door shut and tried to convince myself that its due to my diet   oh well, we will soon find out    

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

7th May - Lisa's Birthday








Rivka Scan  
Little Mo Scan  

8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv








Rachel Test date  

9th May - Shelleys 1st Appt at Isis <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F9%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









10th May - Tricksy Test Date  

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park - please sponsor me!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/nikolapenny








Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!! http://www.raceforlifesponsorme.org/cathiebattersby









27th May - Little Mo 20 week scan -









7th June - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D26%252F26%255F13%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Curry Night at Tricksy & ChubbyHubbys









27th May - Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes on holibobs









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








Our BBQ Meet up - Location TBC









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've brought the list forward and saved it too as I think that we will be on a new page soon


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all just a quicky!!

tricksy - your lovely dh and you mentioned you wanted some wardrobes building and something about someone wanting some gates. Dh and his partner ( a carpenter) would be happy to take a look and give a quote if you want?? kept forgetting to mention it with everytthing going on!! Anyway just thought i would let you know that they can do it.       not long til test date hun!!!

Love to everyone and   for Rivka!! 

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thats fantastic Cleo, thank you. As soon as we know whats happening (with you and us!) then we will def want a price. If we fill him with beer first will we get a better price


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well im really fed up now, been watching a programme called the baby race and feel like its all over for me. They said about the rapid decline of a womans fertility after 35 and im 39 now as cos i have gone and let myself get so bloody overweight i cant see im ever going to get pg   i mean i will be nearly 40 by the time i start tx - i hate myself so much    

Rivka/Julia - thinking of you both and sending my love for tomorrow

Sorry for my post, just feel so sh*t  

xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - thanks for your pm      
hope you have a great day tomorrow sweetie


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your lovely messages. I will let you know how we get on tomorrow. Tricksy, thanks for your call, it really meant a lot to me. 

Emma, I watched that programme too. Try not to get despondent. I go on another website called Bounty and they have a thread on there for older mums, and I have just been reading about a lot of ladies having successful pregnancies up to the age of 46 so try not to worry. It sounds like the weight is falling off you, so hopefully in a couple of months you will be ready to try again.   Take care.

Lisa, I hope you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow. The card is in the post (well, actually it is on the windowsill on the landing, but will hopefully make its way to the postbox tomorrow!)

I am off to bed now. Night everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Well im really fed up now, been watching a programme called the baby race and feel like its all over for me. They said about the rapid decline of a womans fertility after 35 and im 39 now as cos i have gone and let myself get so bloody overweight i cant see im ever going to get pg  i mean i will be nearly 40 by the time i start tx - i hate myself so much


Well you had better put most of us in the box with you hun!! we are nearly all 37/38/39/40 don't be so hard on yourself. Your taking the first step and doing something positive about losing weight. Is hubby being supportive?? Did he give any reasons for his behaviour last night?? Come on hun, your doing really well, keep your chin up and DON'T YOU DARE go anywhere near that wine!!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Lisa, I hope you have a wonderful birthday tomorrow. The card is in the post (well, actually it is on the windowsill on the landing, but will hopefully make its way to the postbox tomorrow!)


   that is just like me!!! BUT my card IS in the post and you should get it tomorrow Lisa


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Little Mo/Tricksy - Awwww thanks bless you two    

Thanks for everyones birthday wishes ,  working till lunchtime then meeting my Mum for lunch and then were going to the pictures and then Dh is taking me out for dinner........yum can't wait   

Night Night Sweeties xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Night night hun, sleep well and have a good day tomorrow


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - no i wont go near any wine, i promise   just wish i didnt have to wait to loose the weight before cycling again - im so fed up with myself   but thanks for your words - hope you are ok, i so hope that this is the one for you hunny, you deserve it    

Julia - thanks hun, i will have a look on that website - good luck tomorrow  

Night all xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka/Julia - hope all goes well with your appointments today

Em - don't beat yourself up honey  

xxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a brand new home...................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139837.new#new


----------

